# knitting tea party 6 may '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 6 May 16

I hope everyone celebrated Cinco de Mayo in style yesterday. It would have been a great excuse to go out for Mexican. And I am probably like most of you  I didnt go out either.

Today we have had sunshine and blue sky. A very welcome change from the overcast and rainy skies we have been having. As one drives through the country you can see the many fields with standing water on them  and while having plenty of water is important I keep telling Mother Nature that it is better to space it out  not give it all at once. So far she has not listened too well.

The winter wheat field behind our house was green all winter  at least I thought it was green. It is so much greener now  must be from the fertilizer he put on it several weeks ago. It is really growing. Or was that weed killer  would make more sense. Fewer weeds make more money at the elevator.

The family is at another ball game. I missed last night and tonight. Last night it rained ad I am glad I was not there. Tonight it was just too cool. It was almost seven when the game was to start and I was not feeling like sitting out getting cold. They will play all summer so there are plenty of games left for me to see.

Ayden was chosen to be on a special Memorial Day team that will play a tournament over Memorial Day  it is in Elida (did I spell that right Tami?). It is on the other side of Lima (where I was born) which makes it an hour+ away. I am hoping his team does well.

I thought I would start things off with an article on a subject that is near and dear to a lot of us. Chocolate!

Get Your Chocolate Fix in 150 Calories or Less
By Sharon Tanenbaum, Senior Editor

1 / 8 On a good diet day, snack time usually means celery and hummus, or maybe Greek yogurt with cereal And fruit. What it doesnt mean? Giving into your chocolate cravings  no matter how much your office vending machine tempts you.

Hold that thought: Turns out, there is such a thing as a healthy chocolate snack. If youre a chocoholic, dont deprive yourself! says Everyday Health food and nutrition expert Joy Bauer, author of Food Cures. If you make chocolate completely off limits, theres a good chance youll go overboard the next time something rich and chocolatey is placed in front of you. Plus, enjoying chocolate treats in moderation 
has been linked to better moods, decreased stroke risk, and improved heart health. So the answer, dear chocoholics, is to indulge  to a point.

Here, seven chocolate treats less than 150 calories each.

2 / 8 The Perfect Chocolate Bite

When in doubt, go simple and reach for plain ole dark chocolate. The higher the cocoa content, the more antioxidants and the greater the health benefits, so aim for at least 65 percent cacao.

Two squares of Ghirardelli Twilight Delight ($2.79 each, at grocery stores) or seven Hersheys Special Dark Kisses ($3.19 to $3.29, at grocery stores) are around 140 calories. (Be sure to check the label on 
your chocolate of choice so you dont over-indulge.)

3 / 8 Cocoa-Roasted Almonds

Emeralds Cocoa Roast Almonds little 100-calorie packs ($3.69 for box of seven, at grocery stores) take the portion control guess work out of the picture. Each delightfully addictive handful is dusted in cocoa powder, so you get a hint of chocolate along with the crunchy nuttiness of almonds, which are high in fiber and vitamin E.

4 / 8 Homemade Hot Chocolate

Few things are more comforting than a cup of hot cocoa. Save about half of the calories of the traditional kind with Joy Bauers recipe for Almond Hot Cocoa, which has around 150 calories, using almond milk, sugar, vanilla, chocolate chips, and a pinch of Kosher salt.

Almond Hot Cocoa

NUTRITION FACTS: Amount per Serving - Calories: 146 - Protein: 2g - Total Fat: 7g - Saturated Fat: 2.5g - Cholesterol: 0mg - Total Carbohydrate: 20g - Dietary Fiber: 2g - Sodium: 230mg

Curl up on the couch with this healthy take on hot cocoa. My slim-style hot chocolate, made with unsweetened almond milk and dark chocolate chips, has about the half the calories of a standard mug of cocoa. Gotta love a guilt-free indulgence!
3 Servings

INGREDIENTS:

3 cups unsweetened vanilla almond milk
2 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 pinch Kosher salt
1/4 cup dark or semi-sweet chocolate chips
whipped topping (optional)
chocolate shavings (optional)

PREPARATION:

1. Heat the almond milk in a small saucepan over medium-high heat until the milk is hot and starting to steam, about 5 minutes. Remove the saucepan from the heat.

2. Whisk in the sugar, vanilla, salt and chocolate chips, and continue to whisk until the chocolate is completely melted.

3. Pour the hot cocoa into three mugs.

4. Top each mug with a squirt of whipped cream and dark chocolate shavings if desired.

*Note: For celiac disease, check almond milk label to ensure its gluten-free.

http://www.joybauer.com/healthy-recipes/almond-hot-cocoa/

5 / 8 A Sweet Chocolate Fruit Topper

Drizzle two tablespoons of chocolate syrup over a half cup of sliced strawberries for around 150 calories. Youll reap the berries fiber and vitamin C-boost along with chocolates antioxidants.

6 / 8 A Little Chocolate Luxury

For an indulgent treat, splurge on a box of Godiva Parfait Chocolates ($22 for an 8-piece box, godiva.com). These rich, bite-size versions of bakery favorites include chocolate éclairs, death by chocolate, and mocha are surprisingly less than 60 calories a piece.

7 / 8 A Vitamin-Rich Chocolate Drink

Sip Zico chocolate coconut water ($2.99 to $3.99 each, at grocery stores) and get a double benefit: a potassium boost and a cure for your chocolate craving. Refrigerate or stash in the freezer for about an hour 
for an especially delicious, milkshake-like drink. Since coconut water is known for its super-hydrating benefits, the drink makes a perfect post-workout treat.

8 / 8 Cereal Spiked with Chocolate

Chocolate for breakfast? Why not! Special K Chocolatey Delight (prices vary, at grocery stores) combines the cereals famed flakes with chunks of creamy chocolate. There are just 120 calories in a serving plus iron and fiber, making it the perfect treat for the morning or dessert.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/diet-and-nutrition-pictures/get-your-chocolate-fix-in-150-calories-or-less.aspx?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20160504

Bacon Pineapple Chicken Kabobs Recipe by Daring Gourmet

Prep Time: 20 min
Total Time: 35 min
Servings 6

Pineapple, chicken and veggies interwoven with strips of smoky bacon and slathered with a sweet and sticky Hawaiian sauce. These skewers are simply SINFUL!

INGREDIENTS

2 large boneless, skinless chicken breasts (about 2 pounds)
1 large pineapple, cut into 1 1/2 inch chunks
2 large red bell peppers, cut into 1 1/2 inch pieces
1 large onion, cut into 1 1/2 inch pieces
12 strips of thick cut bacon

FOR THE HAWAIIAN SAUCE:

1 1/2cups pineapple juice
1 1/2 tablespoons cornstarch
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1/2 teaspoon salt
6 long skewers

DIRECTIONS

To make the Hawaiian sauce:

1. Combine all ingredients in a medium saucepan and stir until the cornstarch is dissolved. Bring the mixture to a boil, reduce the heat to medium and simmer for 2 minutes. Set-aside until ready to use.

Thread the skewers:

1. Weave the bacon around each piece of chicken and pineapple, stick the bell pepper and onion together and weave the bacon around both of those.

2. You'll need two strips of bacon per skewer if using 4 pieces of chicken and 3 pieces each of pineapple, bell pepper and onion. Brush some olive or vegetable oil evenly over each kabob.

Cooking:

1. Preheat the grill to medium high.

2. Grill the kabobs for 10-15, turning a couple of times, until done.

3. Slather with hot Hawaiian sauce and serve immediately.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/bacon-pineapple-chicken-kabobs

Quick Kale and Turmeric Smoothie Recipe by katagious

"This is a quick meal replacement, detox vitamin-packed drink. You will love it!"

Prep: 5 m
Ready: In5 m
1 serving @ 471 cals

Ingredients

6 ice cubes
1 cup almond milk
1 banana
3 leaves kale, large stems discarded, leaves chopped
1/4 cup flax seed meal
2 tablespoons chopped fresh ginger
2 tablespoons chopped fresh turmeric root
1 tablespoon almond butter
1/4 teaspoon stevia
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper

Directions

1. Blend ice cubes, almond milk, banana, kale, flax seed meal, ginger, turmeric root, almond butter, stevia powder, cayenne pepper, and ground black pepper together in a blender until smooth.

Cook's Note: Substitute peach, mango, or other fruit for banana, if desired. Substitute honey for stevia, if desired.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/245502/quick-kale-and-turmeric-smoothie/

Macaroni and Cheese By Fiona Haynes

Prep Time: 0 minutes
Cook Time: 15 minutes
Total Time: 15 minutes
Serves 4-6

INGREDIENTS

12 ounces uncooked elbow macaroni or other short tube pasta
2 1/2 tbsp flour
2 cups nonfat milk
1 1/4 cups reduced-fat extra-sharp cheddar, grated
1 tsp Dijon mustard
Freshly ground black pepper

Directions

Cook pasta according to the instructions on the package.

1. While pasta is cooking, place flour in a medium saucepan and gradually whisk in milk.

2. Heat the milk and flour on medium and bring to a boil, stirring constantly to prevent lumps.

3. Reduce heat and allow to simmer until the milk begins to thicken.

4. Stir in cheese and mustard, and stir until cheese melts.

5. Toss drained pasta and sauce in a large bowl.

6. Add freshly ground black pepper and serve immediately.

Per 1 Cup Serving: Calories 314, Calories from Fat 51, Total Fat 5.7g (sat 3.1g), Cholesterol 18mg, Sodium 258mg, Carbohydrate 49.6, Fiber 1.5g, Protein 16.2g

http://lowfatcooking.about.com/od/pastaandricedishes/r/macandcheese

If you looked up this recipe and saw the picture you would rush right out and get the fixins 
and make it right then and there. It really looks yummy.

CARNE ASADA SKILLET NACHOS

INGREDIENTS

1 package Small Old El Paso Flour Tortillas
2 cups carne asada (recipe below)
1 recipe queso (recipe below)
4 ounces Monterey jack cheese, freshly grated

For the Queso:

1 tablespoon butter
1 garlic clove, minced or pressed
1 tablespoon flour
1/2 cup milk
4 ounces monterey jack cheese, freshly grated
kosher salt and freshly cracked black pepper

For the Carne Asada

1 pound flank steak
4 garlic cloves, roughly chopped
1 jalapeno, roughly chopped
1 cup cilantro, roughly chopped
2 limes, juiced
1 orange, juiced
1/2 cup olive oil
Kosher salt and freshly cracked black pepper

Toppings

1 recipe Pico de Gallo
1 recipe Guacamole
Chopped Cilantro
Sliced Jalapeno

INSTRUCTIONS

For the Tortillas

1. Cut the tortillas into 6 triangles each.

2. Add about 1 cup of grapeseed or vegetable oil to a heavy bottom pan over high heat.

3. Once the oil is shimmering, add a few of the tortilla triangles at a time and fry for about 1 minute on each side until they are golden and crisp.

4. Remove from the oil and transfer to a paper towel.

5. Sprinkle with sea salt and repeat for the remaining tortilla wedges.

For the queso:

1. Heat a small saucepan over medium heat and add butter.

2. Add in the garlic, then stir in the flour to create a roux.

3. Cook for 1 to 2 minutes until the roux is golden, stirring often.

4. Slowly add in the milk while stirring. Stir for a few minutes until it thickens slightly.

5. Add in the grated cheese, one a handful at a time, stirring after each addition until melted.

For the Carne Asada

1. Place the flank steak in a large baking dish and cover with the marinade for 4-5 hours.

2. Heat a grill over high heat and grill the flank steak for 5 minutes on each side.

3. Remove from the grill and let rest before slicing. Chop for the nachos.

4. Using 1 regular sized cast iron skillet, layer a handful of the tortilla chips and top them with the carne asada and shredded Monterey jack.

5. Stick the skillet into a 350 degree oven to melt the cheese.

6. Once melted, remove and drizzle with the queso.

7. Sprinkle with the pico de gallo, guacamole, cilantro, jalapeños.

http://whatsgabycooking.com/carne-asada-skillet-nachos

Spinach Pesto Fusilli

Servings: 6

Ingredients:

8 oz baby spinach
¾ cup pine nuts, toasted
2 garlic cloves, smashed and peeled
½ cup grated Parmesan cheese, plus more for garnish
1 lemon, zest and juice
½ tsp salt
¼ tsp ground black pepper
½ cup extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for serving
1 lb fusilli pasta

Directions:

1. Place half the spinach in a food processor and pulse until coarsely chopped.

2. Add remaining spinach and pulse to chop.

3. Add 1/2 cup pine nuts, garlic, Parmesan, lemon zest and juice, salt, and pepper to the processor and puree.

4. With the motor running, slowly add the olive oil in a steady stream.

5. Transfer pesto to a large bowl.

6. If making in advance, cover pesto with light coating of olive oil and cover with plastic. Refrigerate until ready to serve.

7. Cook pasta in a large pot of salted water until al dente, about 6-8 minutes, or according to package instructions. Drain pasta and immediately toss with pesto.

8. Serve pasta garnished with remaining pine nuts, grated Parmesan, and a drizzle of olive oil.

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/01/02/spinach-pesto-fusilli/21123660/?brand=food

Fluffy Vegan Oatmeal Pancakes Recipe (With Aquafaba)

Chickpea liquid is the key to light, fluffy vegan oatmeal pancakes.

YIELD: Makes 16 pancakes
ACTIVE TIME: 30 minutes
TOTAL TIME: 30 minutes

INGREDIENTS

5 ounces rolled oats (about 3/4 cup; 140g)
5 ounces all-purpose flour (about 1 cup; 140g)
2 teaspoons (8g) baking powder
1/2 teaspoon (3g) baking soda
1 teaspoon (4g) kosher salt
4 tablespoons (60ml) liquid from 1 can of low-sodium chickpeas (reserve remaining liquid and chickpeas for another use)
4 tablespoons (60g) sugar
11/2 cups almond, rice, or soy milk (about 12 ounces; 355ml)
/4 cup (60ml) vegetable oil, plus more for cooking
2 teaspoons (10ml) vanilla extract
2 teaspoons (3g) zest from 1 lemon
2 teaspoons (10ml) cider vinegar or distilled white vinegar
Vegan butter substitute and maple syrup, for serving

DIRECTIONS

1. Heat oats in a medium skillet over medium heat, tossing and stirring frequently, until toasted and nutty, about 4 minutes.

2. Transfer to the bowl of a food processor, let cool a few moments, and pulse until about half the oats are powdered but a few larger flakes remain, 10 to 12 short pulses.

3. Add flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt and pulse to combine.

4. Place chickpea liquid and sugar in the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a whisk attachment. Whisk on high speed until stiff peaks form, about 6 minutes.

5. Meanwhile, combine almond milk, vegetable oil, vanilla extract, lemon zest, and vinegar in a bowl.

6. Add dry mix to wet mix and fold with a rubber spatula to combine (the mixture should remain lumpy).

7. Fold in whipped chickpea liquid, being careful not to let it deflate too much.

8. Heat a large, heavy-bottomed nonstick skillet over medium heat for 5 minutes (or use an electric griddle).

9. Add a small amount of vegan butter or oil to skillet or griddle and spread with a paper towel until no visible butter or oil remains. Reduce heat to low.

10. Use a 1/4-cup dry measure to place 4 pancakes in skillet and cook until bubbles start to appear on top and bottoms are golden brown, about 3 minutes.

11. Carefully flip pancakes and cook on second side until golden brown and completely set, about 3 minutes longer.

12. Serve pancakes immediately, or keep warm on a wire rack set on a rimmed baking sheet in a warm oven while you cook the remaining 3 batches.

13. Serve with warm maple syrup and vegan butter.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2016/05/fluffy-vegan-oatmeal-pancakes-recipe-aquafaba

I think we all like to snack during the day. I am the world best grazer  I could do it all day. I think the following article will help you dieters  especially you 5:2 girls.

20 Snacks Under 100 Calories By Brianna Steinhilber

1 / 21 Snack Smarter

When the afternoon slump hits, it can be tempting to reach for the candy jar or swing by the vending machine, but junk foods quick sugar rush will disappear in minutes, leaving you groggier than ever. Instead, its time to feed your 3 p.m. munchies more wisely.

Snacking is often mindless, autopilot eating, warns Gregory L. Jantz, PhD, an eating disorder specialist in Edmonds, Washington. Often, snacks aren't eaten because youre hungry, but because you are bored 
or are simply used to munching while you engage in certain activities. A better way to snack, says Jantz, is to optimize the timing of healthy snacks between your meals. Smaller meals and intentional small snacks help you regulate your blood sugar throughout the day, avoiding large feast or famine swings," he says.

These 20 options with fewer than 100 calories will help you do exactly that, guilt- and weight-gain free.

2 / 21 1 Cup of Blueberries

Few snacking choices pack the antioxidant and nutrition punch of blueberries, and with only 83 calories per 1-cup serving, they are about as diet friendly as you can get. Keep them a little frozen and youve 
got a crunchy, sweet treat, says Jantz.

3 / 21 1 Hard-Boiled Egg

Boil up a batch of eggs, put them in the fridge, and youve got an instant snack that packs 6 grams of protein into just 78 calories. Jantz recommends a high-protein snack such as eggs for a midmorning or afternoon nosh  the protein will keep you full and may help prevent overeating later.

4 / 21 1 Orange

Sometimes, the simpler the snack, the better. Oranges, which have about 60 calories each, are one of the best fruits to snack on because theyre high in vitamins and fiber, and low in natural sugar. Plus, the fact 
that you have to take time to peel and section oranges will help you savor your snack slowly.

5 / 21 1 Cup of Strawberries

With just 46 calories per 1-cup serving, you can enjoy 2 cups of strawberries and still have calories to spare. Theyre a great, juicy snack whenever in season, Jantz says. And frozen strawberries can be just as healthy the rest of the year.

6 / 21 1 Piece of String Cheese

One stick of part-skim string cheese has 80 calories and a whopping 8 grams of protein, plus a dose of calcium without the high saturated fat content of other cheese varieties. String cheese is a convenient, portable snack when you're on the go, and it's perfectly portion-controlled, taking the guesswork out of snack time!

7 / 21 1/2 Cup of Oatmeal

When the afternoon slump rolls around, toss some oats into the microwave. A 1/2-cup serving of oatmeal cooked in water contains just 83 calories. Finish with a sprinkle of cinnamon, which helps keep 
blood-sugar levels stable. With a dose of fiber and protein, the warm snack is sure to satisfy and hold you over until dinnertime.

5 Surprising Foods That Have Little Impact on Blood Sugar By Erin Palinski-Wade, RD, CDE

Keep These Foods on the Menu

When you're diagnosed with diabetes, one of the first changes that your doctor will recommend is cleaning up your diet. Suddenly even seemingly-healthy foods are placed on a do-not-eat list. While 
you may start to feel like there are very few foods you can eat safely, you'll be happy to hear that a handful of foods commonly assumed to be off-limits are actually healthy choices for those living with the condition. These off-limits foods actually have a much lower impact on glucose levels than people think, and get the green light to include in a diabetes-friendly diet.

Carrots

If youve been under the impression that carrots are a sugar-loaded danger food, youre not alone. Although this is a common misconception, it is simply not true, states Rene Ficek, RD at Seattle Sutton's Healthy Eating. Carrots are considered a non-starchy vegetable along with options such as broccoli and lettuce. These foods are safe for people with diabetes to eat at each meal without worry that glucose levels will spike. If you want to take extra precautions against a rise in glucose levels, enjoy carrots rawinstead of cooked. Cooking vegetables makes their carbohydrates more bioavailable, so sticking with raw will have a more minimal impact on blood sugar, adds Ficek.

Sweet Potatoes

If you think living with diabetes means never enjoying a potato without a side of guilt, think again! "Research has found sweet potatoes may play a role in stabilizing or lowering blood sugar, due to their low glycemic index," says Lauren Harris-Pincus, MS, RDN. The glycemic index is a scale that shows the impact a food has on blood-sugar levels. Foods low on the scale break down more slowly in the body, which may produce fewer fluctuations in blood glucose and insulin levels. "For the least impact on blood-glucose levels, enjoy sweet potatoes with the skin on or in their raw form, which lowers their glycemic impact, says Harris-Pincus. "And sprinkle on a dash of cinnamon to further assist with 
blood-sugar control."

Cottage Cheese

Many people assume that all dairy products contain equal amounts of carbohydrate and impact blood sugar in similar ways; however, cottage cheese actually contains much less carbohydrate than yogurt or milk. Low-fat cottage cheese is high in protein and low in carbohydrates, making it a terrific addition to a snack or a meal, says Jill eisenberger, MS, RDN, author of 21 Things You Need to Know About Diabetes and Your Heart. Be sure to select a variety with no carbohydrate-containing 
additives, which are added to certain brands and can lead to a spike in blood sugar levels. You dont need extra carbohydrates in such a wholesome food, says Weisenberger. Be a label sleuth and choose a variety with only pure, simple ingredients, and no added carbohydrates.

Strawberries

Strawberries are often thought to have more sugar than other fruits. But in reality, strawberries have the lowest amount of sugar per one-cup serving (7 grams) when compared to popular fruits such as apples 
and oranges. Strawberries can be the perfect low-calorie solution for someone with a sweet tooth," says Mitzi Dulan, RD, author of The Pinterest Diet: How to Pin Your Way Thin. "Research suggests 
that eating strawberries may help our bodies better use insulin, which can lower the amount needed to manage blood sugar after eating.

Yogurt

Yogurt has gotten a bad rap as a source of hidden sugar. While some flavored varieties have sky-high sugar counts, plain yogurt can be a smart choice for those monitoring their blood-glucose levels. 
Yogurt naturally contains both high-quality carbohydrates and protein, making it an excellent food for slowing or preventing an unhealthy rise in blood sugar, says Ficek. In fact, research has shown 
diets high in calcium-rich foods may even help to reduce the risk of developing type 2 diabetes. When selecting yogurt, make sure to be on the lookout for added sugars. The best choice is a low-fat, 
plain Greek yogurt (for an extra protein boost) with no added sugars  add your own whole fruit for additional flavor if desired.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/pictures/surprising-foods-little-impact-blood-sugar/

8 Best Snacks for Blood-Sugar Control By Debbie Strong

1 / 9 Learn How to Snack Smart

If you have type 2 diabetes, smart snacking is crucial to your healthy eating plan. Hunger can lead to dips and spikes in blood sugar that can cause dizziness, irritability, and feelings of weakness  not to mention increasing your risk for a host of other diabetes-related problems. One of the best ways to avoid the roller coaster? Eat nutritious snacks at regular intervals throughout the day, even if you're on the go. Here are your best  and tastiest  bets.

2 / 9 Pistachios

Aim for a snack that will not spike blood glucose, like a healthy fat or a lean protein, says Erin-Palinski-Wade, a registered dietitian and certified diabetes educator. Or choose a food that combines both, like pistachios. This tasty nut contains a powerful punch of protein as well as a mixture of healthy monounsaturated and polyunsaturated fats, which can help reduce your cholesterol levels and can cut your risk of complications from diabetes. A one-ounce portion (or about 50 pistachio nuts) equals about 160 calories.

3 / 9 Sliced Avocado with Lime

Another of Palinski-Wade's favorite go-to diabetes snacks is avocado. This superfood(it's actually a fruit) is one of the best sources of heart-healthy monounsaturated fats around, and it's also a time-saving 
snack that's easy to slice and go. Try topping your slices with a squeeze of lime juice and a bit of sea salt for extra flavor. It's important to remember that avocados are calorie-dense, so be aware of proper 
portion size. A half-cup portion is a manageable 120 calories and will keep you feeling full until your next meal.

4 / 9 Hummus and Bell Peppers

Combining protein and healthy fats with highquality carbohydrates is a great way to give your snack staying power, advises Palinski-Wade. A good rule of thumb is to keep carbohydrates per snack to 
15 to 30 grams, and to have them come from complex carbs versus simple carbs, she says. Because they're slowly digested, high-quality complex carbs help ward off hunger and keep your blood sugar on 
an even keel, especially when combined with protein and fat. Make sure to choose slow-digested options, such as vegetables and hummus, to prevent additional blood-sugar spikes. One sliced bell pepper and a quarter cup of hummus sets you back about 120 calories.

5 / 9 Whole Grain Toast with Peanut Butter

For around 280 calories, whole-grain bread with peanut butter (which contains healthy monounsaturated fats and appetite-satisfying protein) is another snack that will ward off hunger for hours, says 
Palinski-Wade. Look for a brand of peanut butter with little to no added sugar; and be sure to measure out each serving to keep calories in check. For even less carbs, choose celery sticks instead of the bread.

6 / 9 Shrimp Cocktail

High in protein and low in unhealthy saturated fat, fresh shrimp is an easy win for snacking to stabilize your blood sugar. Each piece of shrimp equals about 4-6 calories depending on size. A small amount of cocktail sauce  one tablespoon or so  is fine, says Palinski-Wade. Or you 
could enjoy it with fresh salsa or chopped tomatoes, she adds. Shrimp cocktail is a great pick if you're dining at a restaurant and want a healthy appetizer that won't spike your blood sugar and send it crashing later.

Treating Low Blood Sugar (or Hypoglycemia) Effectively By Everyday Health Editors

Its important for those with type 2 diabetes to watch for signs of hypoglycemia, or insulin shock, and to know what to do if they occur.
n't Miss This

Hypoglycemic symptoms are important clues that you have low blood glucose.

An episode of hypoglycemia, or low blood glucose, comes on very suddenly. It can happen during or after strenuous exercise or when you delay a meal. Most people with type 2 diabetes learn to recognize their hypoglycemic symptoms. These include: Type 2 Diabetes Treatment, type2-diabetes-info.com, An Option for Type 2 Diabetes and Find Out About Treating Diabetes.

Sweating. Weakness, Anxiety, Trembling, Fast Heartbeat, Inability to think straight, Irritability, 
Grouchiness, Hunger, Headache and Sleepiness

Hypoglycemic episodes can also happen while you are asleep. Symptoms include:

Crying out or having nightmares, Waking up to find your pajamas or sheets are damp from perspiration,Feeling tired, irritable or confused after you wake up

What to Do If Your Blood Sugar Is Low

If you think your blood glucose may be too low, check your level using your testing equipment. If your blood glucose is less than 70 mg/dL, then you are probably having a hypoglycemic reaction.

Hypoglycemia is usually mild and can be treated quickly and easily by eating or drinking a small amount of glucose-rich food. Always carry something to eat if a hypoglycemic episode happens, such as sugar or glucose tablets, fruit juice, or hard candy. Ask your doctor or certified diabetes educator (CDE) for suggestions about the best form of emergency glucose to have on hand for your particular situation.

7 / 9 Mozzarella and Tomatoes

Fresh mozzarella and tomato is another good choice that's easy to get when dining out, says Palinski-Wade. Go easy on the cheese, which is high in saturated fat, and be sure to choose part-skim or even fat-free mozzarella. Skip dressing and opt for a drizzle ofheart-healthy olive oil or balsamic vinegar and a dash of salt and pepper for flavor; a one-cup serving is equal to about a 180-calorie snack.

8 / 9 Oatmeal with Berries

Who says oatmeal is just for breakfast? A half-cup of oatmeal prepared with water and topped with a quarter-cup of blueberries, strawberries, or raspberries is a tasty treat to fill you up and keep blood-sugar levels stable. To add a dose of healthy fats, top with chopped almonds or walnuts; you'll still wind up at under 300 calories per sweet, satisfying serving.

9 / 9 Whole Grain Waffle Topped with Almond Butter and Cinnamon

This delicious pick is plenty filling and easy to grab on the go. Try toasting a whole-grain waffle and topping with a dollop of protein-rich yogurt, or spread on some almond butter which adds a dose of healthy fats. Finish off the meal with a dusting of cinnamon. While the jury is still out, some studies suggest that cinnamon has a positive effect on glycemic control when used in combination with regular diabetes treatment.

8 / 21 A Handful of Almonds

Nuts are chock-full of protein and healthy monounsaturated fats, making them a smart snack choice. Plus, a recent January 2015 study in the Journal of the American Heart Association found that consuming 
almonds in place of carbs (like bread or muffins) reduced cholesterol and belly fat, boosting heart health. So instead of reaching for that bag of pretzels for an energy boost, grab a small handful of almonds (10-15	nuts) to power you through the afternoon.

9 / 21 1/4 Cup of Dried Cranberries

Dried fruit  with its high amounts of added sugar  can be a diet disaster. But if you keep your portion to a waistline-friendly quarter cup, this tangy treat can be a smart way to quiet a sweet tooth. A quarter 
cup of dried cranberries contains just 93 calories, and you can look for unsweetened varieties to keep sugar levels under control.

10 / 21 8 Baby Carrots With 1 Tablespoon of Dip

Eight raw baby carrots have just 40 calories, leaving you room for a tablespoon of your favorite dip like hummus, tzatziki, or salsa. The crunchy texture can help battle chip cravings, while the dose of fiber 
satisfies hunger  plus the high levels of carotenoids and other forms of vitamin A in carrots can boost 
your eyesight.

11 / 21 1 Slice of Raisin Bread

For a healthy morning snack that tastes like a decadent breakfast treat, try a piece of Ezekiel sprouted cinnamon raisin bread. At 80 calories a slice, you can go ahead and top this with a tiny dab of light butter spread, says Chrissy Barth, RDN, a dietitian in Scottsdale, Arizona.

12 / 21 1 Cup of Cheerios

This classic childrens snack can work for adults, too, Jantz says. In fact, you can enjoy an entire cup of crunchy Cheerios for a healthy snack thats just 100 calories. To make the whole-grain goodness last, take a cue from kids, and eat them one by one.

13 / 21 Berry Smoothie

Drinking a smoothies is a great way to quell hunger cravings, satisfy a sweet tooth, and pack in produce. Load up on low-calorie berries and add a touch of honey for sweetness like we do in this Berry-Banana Smoothie recipe. Use just half of a banana to keep the calorie count under 100 without losing the creamy texture.

5 Tips for a Super-Healthy Smoothie By Johannah Sakimura, RD

Smoothies are an easy and tasty way to incorporate more produce and other healthful ingredients into your diet, and they offer a lot of benefits that trendy juices dont. By blending whole fruits and vegetables rather than extracting the juice, you get the full dose of heart-healthy fiber, and you waste less of your pricey produce. If you choose your ingredients carefully, smoothies can deliver a balanced blend of protein, fat, and carbs, making them a suitable substitute for meals. Juices, on the other hand, are mostly carbohydrate, and if theyre primarily fruit-based, they can be a concentrated source of sugar.

That said, smoothies arent always a healthy choice. Store-bought smoothies can contain more than 15 teaspoons of sugar from syrups and juices, and homemade smoothies can trip you up, too. Its easy to get carried away when youre dumping a little of this and a little of that into a pitcher-sized blender (I fall into this trap myself). Even if youre being careful to use onlynutritious, whole food ingredients, the calories can be excessive. To create a well-balanced beverage that wont weigh you down, consider these suggestions.

1. Limit added sweeteners. I recommend using whole fruit as the only sweetener in smoothies if at all possible. Unlike added sweeteners like maple syrup and honey, which supply only sugar, fruit provides fiber, vitamins, minerals, and other beneficial phytonutrients along with natural sweetness.Try using about a cup of fresh or frozen fruit as the base of your smoothie. Incorporate bananas, mango, pineapple, or orange slices for a sweeter profile, but steer clear of fruit juice, which is more concentrated in sugar and calories than whole fruit. To keep added sugar under control, youll also want to choose plain, unsweetened yogurt and milks (many non-dairy milks like almond and coconut contain added sweeteners). When youre finished blending, taste the final product. If  and only if  its still not sweet enough for your liking, add 1 to 2 teaspoons of your preferred sweetener (or, add 1 to 2 dates in place of sweetener).

2. Add some veggies to the mix. For an extra shot of vitamins and minerals, try to incorporate a vegetable into your drink. My go-to is a handful of baby spinach leaves, but you can also blend in carrots, beets, or canned pureed pumpkin. Celery and cucumbers are also smoothie-friendly, but they arent as nutrient-dense as deeply colored varieties. I like to combine leafy greens with berries, since the purple and blue hues mask the green color best.

3. Puree in protein. Adding at least one protein-rich ingredient makes your smoothie more filling and substantial, which is especially important youre relying on it to stand in as a complete breakfast. Good options include plain low-fat yogurt, skim or 1% milk, soy milk, and silken tofu. Keep in mind that many non-dairy milks, including almond and coconut, provide minimal protein.

4. Watch the extras. You can enhance your drinks nutritional profile by adding nuts and nut butters, avocado, chia or flax seeds, cocoa powder or cacao nibs, wheat germ, oats, and other healthful ingredients, but youll also be increasing the calorie count. For example, each tablespoon of nut butter tacks on another 100 calories, and you could easily add 2 to 3 times that amount if youre scooping freehand from the jar. With high-cal ingredients, you may need to get out the measuring spoons to make sure youre not going overboard with portions. Which brings us to tip #5

5. Do a rough calorie count. I recommend doing some quick math to make sure youre not sipping more calories than you think, especially if youre watching your weight. If youre drinking a smoothie as your breakfast meal, 400 calories is a reasonable limit (men and active women can be more liberal). For a snack-sized smoothie, stick to around 200 calories.

One last tip: If you end up making more smoothie than you bargained for, pour the leftover mixture into ice pop molds. Your breakfast becomes a fruity frozen dessert to enjoy later in the week!

http://www.everydayhealth.com/columns/johannah-sakimura-nutrition-sleuth/tips-for-healthy-smoothie/

Berry-Banana Smoothie

There's no more classic combo than fresh berries and bananas. Here, just a touch of honey shines up their flavors even more.

SERVINGS: 2

Ingredients

1 medium banana(s) ripe, sliced
1/2 cup(s) raspberries
1/4 cup(s) blueberries
1 1/2 teaspoon honey
1/8 teaspoon cinnamon, ground
1/2 cup(s) juice, apple unsweetened
1/2 cup(s) ice cubes

Instructions

1. Place ingredients in the order listed in a blender.

2. Pulse twice to chop the fruit, stir well, then blend until smooth. Serve immediately.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 126, Fat 0g, Cholesterol -, Sodium 4mg, Saturated Fat 0g, Protein 1g, Fiber 5g, Carbohydrates 33g

TAGS: Kid Friendly, Vegetarian, Gluten-Free, Low-Fat, GERD, Heart

14 / 21 1 Cup of Fresh Melon

Mixing different types of melons gives your taste buds a flavor burst filled with nutrition, while making your snack feel more substantial. Its colorful, and when served cold, it satisfies any sweet tooth, says Janet Colson, PhD, RD, a professor of nutrition at Middle Tennessee State University. Melons typically have between 45-and 60 calories per cup; go for a mix of watermelon, cantaloupe, and honeydew, and enjoy 2 cups for a satisfying snack.

15 / 21 20 Pistachios

You can eat 20 pistachios and still clock in at just 80 calories. Pistachios are a good source of unsaturated fat and antioxidants, says Jessica Levinson, RD, a dietitian in private practice in New York. Theyre also 
what I call a slow food, because they take time to open up and eat, which means you cant eat too quickly!

16 / 21 3 Cups of Air-Popped Popcorn

At just 30 calories per cup, air-popped popcorn is the perfect food to reach for when the urge to head to the vending machine hits. By using an air popper, you get the fiber boost without excess fats and other 
additives. Enjoy 3 cups for under 100 calories and eat it one kernel at a time to make it last longer, Colson suggests.

17 / 21 Cut Vegetables and 2 Tablespoons of Low-Fat Ranch Dressing

Chopped broccoli (31 calories per cup), celery (10 calories per large stalk), and sliced bell peppers (30 calories per cup), are simple-yet-crunchy snacks you can enjoy in abundance while adding minimal 
calories to your daily total. In fact, they are so low-cal, that you can enjoy them with a serving of low-fat ranch dressing for dipping.

18 / 21 2 Tablespoons of Hummus

The calories in hummus can add up fast, but you can enjoy this Middle Eastern spread on a diet if you practice portion control. Measure out 2 tablespoons of hummus, which clocks in at 93 calories, and scoop
it up with a spear of cucumber or a stalk of celery for a 100-calorie snack option. Hummus is a good source of protein, and vegetables have fiber, which makes this a satisfying snack, Levinson says.

19 / 21 Small Latte With Skim Milk

The next time you could use an afternoon energy boost, use snack time as an excuse to get your creamy coffee fix. Be sure to order your latte with skim milk, and skip the sugary flavored syrups. Hot beverages 
are satiating, and lattes are mostly milk, which is a good source of protein and calcium  a nutrient many people are lacking, Levinson says.

20 / 21 1/2 Cup of Cottage Cheese With Cucumbers

One-percent cottage cheese has 81 calories in a 1/2-cup serving. Pair it with a 1-cup serving of crunchy cucumber slices at 16 calories, and you have yourself a hydrating and filling snack. Cottage cheese is 
a good source of protein, and cucumbers are rich in water, which means they fill you up without a lot of calories, Levinson explains.

21 / 21 Nonfat Greek Yogurt

A single-serving yogurt is a portion-controlled snack that's easy to grab on the go. Choose a fat-free variety to stay at the 100-calorie mark, plus pack in a whopping 17 grams of protein and high-quality carbohydrates that help stabilize blood-sugar levels.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/diet-and-nutrition-pictures/snacks-under-100-calories

A couple times a week Heidi will surprise me by bringing me one of her wonderful smoothies. I love smoothies. I gave her five frozen bananas this week so I have been having banana smoothies made with vanilla yogurt. If we have them she will also toss in some fresh fruit. Very nice. So here are a few smoothie recipes to get you started and give you some ideas.

All-Around Good Smoothie

Recipe by AMYJESSICA

"This is a recipe I experimented with to try to get a good amount of vitamins, calcium, protein and fiber in my diet. The great part of this is that I don't get bored with it (even though I drink it every day) because I can change the type of fruit I use whenever I want."

1 serving @ 345 cals

Ingredients

1/2 cup nonfat milk
1/2 cup fat-free plain yogurt
1/2 frozen banana, peeled and chopped
2 tablespoons powdered protein supplement
1 1/2 tablespoons flax seed
1 teaspoon honey
1/2 cup frozen strawberries

Directions

1. In a blender, blend the milk, yogurt, banana, protein supplement, flax seed, honey, and strawberries until smooth.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/74174/all-around-good-smoothie/

Peanut Butter Banana Smoothie

Recipe by Becca

"It is so refreshing and it's sweet and tasty."

5 minutes
4 servings @ 335 cals

Ingredients

2 bananas, broken into chunks
2 cups milk
1/2 cup peanut butter
2 tablespoons honey, or to taste
2 cups ice cubes

Directions

1. Place bananas, milk, peanut butter, honey, and ice cubes in a blender; blend until smooth, about 30 seconds.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/221261/peanut-butter-banana-smoothie/

Avocado Smoothie

Recipe by loveinit

"Thick, creamy,and delicious. Makes a great summertime smoothie."

5 m - 2 servings @ 370 cals

Ingredients

1 ripe avocado, halved and pitted
1 cup milk
1/2 cup vanilla yogurt
3 tablespoons honey
8 ice cubes

Directions

1. Combine the avocado, milk, yogurt, honey, and ice cubes in a blender; blend until smooth.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/199931/avocado-smoothie/

Groovie Smoothie

Recipe by Clara Simons

"Strawberries and bananas are blended with yogurt and milk in this easy and delicious smoothie."

5 m - 2 servings @ 258 cals

Ingredients

2 small bananas, broken into chunks
1 cup frozen unsweetened strawberries
1 (8 ounce) container vanilla low-fat yogurt
3/4 cup milk

Directions

1. In a blender, combine bananas, frozen strawberries, yogurt and milk. Blend until smooth. Pour into glasses and serve.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/32334/groovie-smoothie/

Amy's Healthy Fruity

Recipe by Amy Simpson

"This is the type of smoothie that you can throw together quickly for a meal or snack."
10 m - 4 servings @ 155 cals

Ingredients

1 cup strawberries, hulled
1/3 cup frozen blueberries
2 bananas, peeled and cut into chunks
1/2 cup orange juice
1 1/2 cups plain yogurt
1 tablespoon soy milk powder

Directions

1. Combine strawberries, blueberries, bananas, orange juice, yogurt, and soy milk powder in a blender. Blend until smooth, then pour into glasses and serve.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/20521/amys-healthy-fruity/

Fig Smoothie

Recipe by Sam Nemati

"Thick, and that sticky texture of figs, turn this smoothie into a yum-yum smoothie for those who like figs a lot or want to rid their fridge of this perishable fruit fast."

5 m - 2 servings @ 335 cals

Ingredients

2 frozen bananas, peeled and chopped
6 fresh figs, halved
3/4 cup milk
3/4 cup orange juice

Directions

1. Place the bananas, figs, milk, and orange juice into a blender. Cover, and puree until smooth. Pour into glasses to serve.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/190893/fig-smoothie/

Cherry Banana Smoothie

Recipe by jenjennjennifer

m - 2 servings @ 151 cals

Ingredients

1 cup frozen, pitted cherries
1 banana, cut in chunks
1/2 lemon, juiced
1/2 cup low-fat Greek-style yogurt (such as Fage®)
6 ice cubes
3 drops almond extract

Directions

1. Place the cherries, banana, lemon juice, yogurt, ice cubes, and almond extract into a blender. Cover, and puree until smooth. Pour into glasses to serve.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/216142/cherry-banana-smoothie/

Blueberry Cream Slushy

Recipe by GOLDILOCKSMAIL

"My husband and I went crazy over a blueberry smoothie at a local cafe. This was our attempt to recreate it...but we actually like it better than the original!"

5 m - 2 servings @ 261 cals

Ingredients

1 cup frozen blueberries
1 cup frozen strawberries
1 cup pineapple and orange juice blend
1 cup vanilla yogurt
2 teaspoons sugar
6 ice cubes

Directions

1. Place the blueberries, strawberries, juice, yogurt and sugar into the container of a blender. Process until smooth.

2. Add the ice cubes, and process until small enough to fit through a straw, but large enough to crunch on.

3. Pour into glasses, and drink through straws.

https://allrecipes.com/account/authenticationwelcome/?loginreferrerurl=http%3A%2F%2Fallrecipes.com%2Frecipe%2F71955%2Fblueberry-cream-slushy

Peaches 'N Cream Banana Breakfast Smoothie

Recipe by susanb36

"This is a lightly tasting smoothie that will fill you up! Perfect breakfast smoothie! Made with instant oatmeal, yogurt and banana."

5 m - 2 servings @ 223 cals

Ingredients

1 1/4 cups milk
1/4 cup vanilla yogurt
1 banana, broken into chunks
1 packet peaches and cream flavor instant oatmeal
2 packets granular no-calorie sucralose sweetener (such as Splenda®) (optional)
5 ice cubes

Directions

1. Place the milk, yogurt, banana, instant oatmeal, sweetener, and ice cubes into a blender. Cover, and puree until smooth. Pour into glasses to serve.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/157424/peaches-n-cream-banana-breakfast-smoothie/

Banana Coconut Smoothie

Recipe by Food Lover

"This is a great smoothie that I had while on vacation in a Caribbean island. Makes you think of a beach when you drink it!"

5 m - 1 servings @520 cals

Ingredients

1 banana
1 cup milk
3 fluid ounces unsweetened coconut cream
ice cubes

Directions

1. Blend the banana, milk, coconut cream, and ice cubes in a blender until smooth.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/215160/banana-coconut-smoothie/

Coconut Persimmon Smoothie

Recipe by kns215

"Great snack you can enjoy during the fall, or any other season if you freeze leftover persimmons like I do. Adjust the spices to your own tasting. Sprinkle with extra coconut or nutmeg if desired."

10 m - 4 servings @166 cals

Ingredients
2 ripe Hachiya persimmons, chopped
1 cup milk
1 banana, cut in chunks (optional)
1/2 cup ice
1/3 cup shredded coconut
1/4 cup honey
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon ground nutmeg

Directions

1. Blend persimmons, milk, banana, ice, coconut, honey, ginger, cinnamon, and nutmeg together in a blender until smooth.

Cook's Notes: (1) When I use frozen persimmons (I always freeze leftover ripe persimmons), I leave out the ice. (2) Feel free to leave out shredded coconut and use coconut milk instead of regular milk. (3) When I tried with ginger ale (while leaving out ground ginger), it tasted different but just as good!

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/235233/coconut-persimmon-smoothie/

Persimmon Green Smoothie

Recipe by GREENSONMAMA

"Yummy smoothie full of nutrients from fruits and vegetables."

15 m - 4 servings172 @ cals

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups almond milk
1/3 cup plain kefir
1 1/3 cups chopped kale, or as needed
1 1/3 cups chopped fresh spinach, or as needed
1 1/3 cups chopped Swiss chard, or as needed
3 persimmons, peeled
1 1/2 frozen bananas
1/2 avocado, peeled and pitted
1 tablespoon chia seeds
1 teaspoon honey, or more to taste (optional)

Directions

1. Blend almond milk and kefir together in a blender; add kale, spinach, and Swiss chard.

2. Blend until smooth and the mixture reaches the 4 cup mark.

3. Add persimmons, bananas, avocado, chia seeds, and honey; puree until smooth.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/230644/persimmon-green-smoothie/

Orange Glorious I

Recipe by BROOKER57

"Refreshing on a hot day, and not bad for you! In my opinion, this beverage tastes better than the over-priced commercial version."

5 m - 3 [email protected] cals

Ingredients

1 cup milk
1 cup ice water
1 (6 ounce) can frozen orange juice concentrate
12 cubes ice
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/8 cup white sugar

Directions

1. In a blender combine milk, water, orange juice concentrate, ice cubes, vanilla and sugar.

2. Blend until smooth. Pour into three 12 oz glasses and enjoy with a straw.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/20400/orange-glorious

Berry Delicious

Recipe by Panda Girl

"After much experimentation I finally got this smoothie recipe right. Frozen berries, strawberry yogurt and a whole banana are pureed in blender for a delicious, drinkable treat."

5 m - 4 servings @118 cals

Ingredients

2 cups frozen mixed berries
1 cup strawberry flavored yogurt
1 banana, sliced
1 cup milk
1/2 teaspoon white sugar (optional)

Directions

1. In the container of a blender, combine the mixed berries, strawberry yogurt, banana, milk and sugar.

2. Cover, and blend until smooth.

3. Pour into glasses and serve.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/135383/berry-delicious

Strawberry Oatmeal Breakfast Smoothie

Recipe by ASTROPHE

"This is a fast vegan smoothie with a deep pink color and a rich, creamy texture. VERY filling, and perfect for people in a rush in the morning. You don't have to give up a good breakfast when it's this fast to make! I use vitamin fortified soy milk."

5 m - 2 servings @236 cals

Ingredients

1 cup soy milk
1/2 cup rolled oats
1 banana, broken into chunks
14 frozen strawberries
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 1/2 teaspoons white sugar

Directions

1. In a blender, combine soy milk, oats, banana and strawberries.

2. Add vanilla and sugar if desired. Blend until smooth.

3. Pour into glasses and serve.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/23539/strawberry-oatmeal-breakfast-smoothie/

Purple Monstrosity Fruit Smoothie

Recipe by Michelle

"This is a great smoothie for breakfast - and sometimes dinner! You can substitute the orange juice with any mix of juices or even soy milk! The soy milk adds more of a milk shake quality than the juice does."

5 m - 5 servings @ 87 cals

Ingredients

2 frozen bananas, skins removed and cut in chunks
1 cup orange juice
1 tablespoon honey (optional)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract (optional)

Directions

1. Place bananas, blueberries and juice in a blender, puree.

2. Use honey and/or vanilla to taste.

3. Use more or less liquid depending on the thickness you want for your smoothie.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/16490/purple-monstrosity-fruit-smoothie

Gloomy Day Smoothie

Recipe by MOTTSBELA

"This smoothie is so bright, cheerful, and delicious, it is like a blast of sunshine on even the most rainy, windy days!"

10 m - 4 servings151 @ cals

Ingredients

1 mango - peeled, seeded, and cut into chunks
1 banana, peeled and chopped
1 cup orange juice
1 cup vanilla nonfat yogurt

Directions

1. Place mango, banana, orange juice, and yogurt in a blender. Blend until smooth.

2. Serve in clear glasses, and drink with a bendy straw!

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/84189/gloomy-day-smoothie/

Lordy lordy  two days of sunshine and having the front door open. I dont know if I can stand it. But I will try.

Here it is Friday again  the weeks seem to fly by. The children have only a few weeks before they are finished for the year.

Alex graduates tomorrow. The ceremony is to be held outside  hopefully the rain they were forecasting will hold off until after the festivities. It hardly seems possible the he has been in college four years. They have gone quickly. So now comes looking for a job which he has started  filling out applications, etc. His degree is in business  not sure what that trains one for but hope he can find something to his liking.

Alexis I think has one more exam and then she will be home. She has been home the last couple of weekends  bringing stuff with her each time. Surprising what they collect in a years time. She was living in the dorm which consists of one bedroom apartments. Even though it is furnished she still has lots of stuff to bring home.

I forget who has a game tonight  then that is it for the week.

11 Clever Ways to Make Dinner in a Pie Plate

Pie isnt just for dessert anymore! These 11 easy dinners all have one thing in common (besides being out-of-this-world good): theyre served in a pie plate. Dish up!

http://www.bettycrocker.com/menus-holidays-parties/mhplibrary/everyday-meals/11-clever-ways-to-make-dinner-in-a-pie-plate

Nacho Pot Pie

Prep Time: 25 MIN
Total Time: 50 MIN
Servings 8

Progresso® broth and beans provide a tasty addition to this nacho pot pie  a wonderful Mexican-style dinner. No rotisserie chicken? Try using our Make-Ahead Shredded Chicken Breast. Just pull from your freezer and thaw.

Ingredients

3 cups Progresso chicken broth (from 32-oz carton)
½ cup butter or margarine
2 medium carrots, cut into 1/4-inch slices 
2 shallots, finely chopped (1/2 cup)
3 cloves garlic, finely chopped
2 tablespoons Old El Paso taco seasoning mix (from 1-oz package)
¾ teaspoon freshly ground pepper
½ teaspoon salt
½ cup all-purpose flour
¼ cup whipping cream
2 cups shredded deli rotisserie chicken (from 2-lb chicken)
1 can (15 oz) Progresso black beans, drained, rinsed
1 bag (12 oz) frozen corn, thawed
4 cups crushed tortilla chips
1 cup shredded Mexican cheese blend (4 oz)

Directions

1. Heat oven to 375°F. In 4-quart saucepan, heat broth over medium-high heat. Remove from heat; cover to keep warm.

2. In Dutch oven, melt butter with 2 tablespoons of the warm broth over medium-high heat.

3. Add carrots, shallots, garlic, taco seasoning, pepper and salt. Cook 5 minutes, stirring occasionally, until carrots are tender.

4. Gradually add flour, stirring with whisk. Cook 1 to 2 minutes, stirring constantly.

5. Stir in whipping cream and remaining warm broth. Heat to boiling; add chicken, beans and corn.

6. Reduce heat; simmer uncovered 5 minutes, stirring occasionally, until slightly thickened.

7. Spoon mixture into ungreased 11x7-inch (2-quart) baking dish.

8. Top with crushed tortilla chips. Sprinkle with cheese.

9. Bake uncovered 20 to 25 minutes or until golden brown.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 415 - Total Fat 22g - Saturated Fat 10g -

Sodium 817mg - Total Carbohydrate 38g - Dietary Fiber 5g  Protein 18g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 0% - Vitamin C 0% - Calcium 0% - Iron 0%

Exchanges: 2 1/2 Starch; 1 Very Lean Meat; 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 3 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 2 1/2 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/nacho-pot-pie/6d66c135-1c16-4deb-8e51-39d271297661

Reuben Pot Pie

This hearty casserole packs all the great flavors of a Reuben sandwich  corned beef, sauerkraut and Swiss cheese.

Prep Time: 15 MIN
Total Time: 1 HR 20 MIN
Servings 6

Ingredients

1 box Pillsbury Refrigerated Pie Crusts, softened as directed on box 
1 lb cooked corned beef, cut into 1-inch cubes
1 cup drained refrigerated sauerkraut
3 tablespoons butter
¼ cup Gold Medal all-purpose flour
¾ cup Progresso beef-flavored broth (from 32-oz carton)
1/3 cup dark lager beer
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 1/2cups shredded Swiss cheese (6 oz)
½ cup shredded white Cheddar cheese (2 oz)

Directions

1. Heat oven to 375°F.

2. Place 1 pie crust in 9 1/2 or 10-inch glass deep dish pie plate as directed on box for Two-Crust Pie.

3. Place corned beef in crust-lined plate; top with sauerkraut.

4. In 2-quart saucepan, melt butter over medium-high heat.

5. Add flour; cook 1 minute, stirring constantly.

6. Slowly add broth and beer, stirring constantly.

7. Heat to boiling; boil and stir until mixture thickens.

8. Add Worcestershire sauce and cheeses; stir until cheese is melted. Pour over beef and sauerkraut.

9. Top with second crust; seal and flute. Cut slits in top crust.

10. Bake 55 minutes or until crust is golden brown and filling is bubbly. Let stand 10 minutes before serving.

Nutrition Info: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 690 - Total Fat 48g - Saturated Fat 22g - Sodium 690mg - Total Carbohydrate 38g - Dietary Fiber 0g  Protein 27g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 0% - Vitamin C 0% - Calcium 0% - Iron 0%

Exchanges: 2 1/2 Starch; 3 High-Fat Meat; 4 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 2 1/2 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/reuben-pot-pie/c66f7b3c-74cb-4aac-95ec-2475d7da5068

Spaghetti Pie

Vermicelli provides an easy crust for this spicy and cheesy beef filled pie - perfect for dinner.

Prep Time: 40 MIN
Total Time: 1 HR 20 MIN
Servings 6

Ingredients

Crust

7 oz uncooked vermicelli or spaghetti
1 egg
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Filling

1 lb lean (at least 80%) ground beef 
½ cup chopped green bell pepper 
¼ cup chopped onion 
1 jar (14 oz) tomato pasta sauce

Topping

¼ cup light cream cheese with roasted garlic (from 8-oz container)
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese (4 oz)

Directions

1. Cook and drain vermicelli as directed on package.

2. Meanwhile, heat oven to 350°F. Spray 9 1/2-inch glass deep-dish pie plate with cooking spray.

3. In large bowl, beat egg. Stir in Parmesan cheese. Add cooked vermicelli; toss to coat. Spoon mixture evenly into pie pan, pushing mixture up sides of pan to form crust.

4. In 12-inch skillet, cook ground beef, bell pepper and onion over medium-high heat, stirring frequently, until beef is thoroughly cooked; drain. Stir in pasta sauce. Spoon evenly into vermicelli-lined pie pan.

5. In small bowl, mix topping ingredients. Drop mixture by rounded teaspoons over filling.

6. Bake 25 to 30 minutes or until pie is thoroughly heated and crust is light golden brown. Let stand 10 minutes. To serve, cut into wedges.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 460 - Calories from Fat 170 - Total Fat 19g - Saturated Fat 8 - Trans Fat 1/2g  Cholesterol 100mg  Sodium 740mg - Total Carbohydrate 44g - Dietary Fiber 3g - Sugars 8g  Protein 28g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 10% - Vitamin C 15% - Calcium 25% - Iron 20%

Exchanges: 2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 3 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/spaghetti-pie

Impossibly Easy BLT Pie

Prep Time: 15 MIN
Total Time: 50 MIN
Servings 6

Love BLTs? Skip the hassle of making sandwiches and create your BLT all in one pan.

Ingredients

12 slices bacon, crisply cooked, crumbled 
1 cup shredded Swiss cheese (4 oz)
½ cup Original Bisquick mix
1/3 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing
¾ cup milk
1/8 teaspoon pepper
2 eggs
2 tablespoons mayonnaise or salad dressing
1 cup shredded lettuce 
6 thin slices tomato

Directions

1. Heat oven to 400°F. Spray 9-inch glass pie plate with cooking spray. Layer bacon and cheese in pie plate.

2. In medium bowl, stir Bisquick mix, 1/3 cup mayonnaise, the milk, pepper and eggs with wire whisk until blended. Pour into pie plate.

3. Bake 25 to 30 minutes or until top is golden brown and knife inserted in center comes out clean. Let stand 5 minutes before serving.

4. Spread 2 tablespoons mayonnaise over top of pie. Sprinkle with lettuce. Place tomato slices on lettuce.

Expert Tips: (1) You can trim the fat in this pie by reducing the bacon to 8 slices, using fat-free (skim) milk and reduced-fat mayonnaise or salad dressing. (2) In a hurry? Try using precooked bacon. If you have a few extra minutes, heat the bacon so it will crumble easier. (3) Savory Impossibly Easy Pies can be covered and refrigerated up to 24 hours before baking. You may need to bake a bit longer than the recipe directs since youll be starting with a cold pie. Watch carefully for doneness.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 370 - Calories from Fat 270 - Total Fat 30g - Saturated Fat 9g - Trans Fat 0g  Cholesterol 115mg  Sodium 580mg - Total Carbohydrate 10g - Dietary Fiber 0g  Sugars 3g  Protein 14g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 10% - Vitamin C 2% - Calcium 25% - Iron 6%

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 3 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 1/2 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/impossibly-easy-blt-pie/4bf7743b-4800-423e-afda-d97667f81706

Bacon Cheeseburger Shepherds Pie 

Prep Time: 25 MIN
Total Time: 30 MIN
Servings 6

Load this shepherds pie with your favorite bacon cheeseburger toppings for a fun twist on dinner the whole family will love.

Ingredients

2 lb lean (at least 80%) ground beef 
1 large onion, chopped (1 cup) 
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
2cans (10.75 oz each) condensed Cheddar cheese soup
1cup ketchup
¼ cup mustard
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 box (4.7 oz) Betty Crocker homestyle creamy butter mashed potatoes
Water, milk and butter called for on mashed potato box for 6 servings
¼ cup shredded Cheddar cheese (1 oz)
Crumbled cooked bacon, if desired 
Sliced green onions, if desired

Directions

1. In 12-inch skillet, cook beef, onion and garlic over medium-high heat 5 to 7 minutes, stirring frequently, until beef is thoroughly cooked; drain.

2 Stir in soup, ketchup, mustard and Worcestershire sauce. Heat to boiling, stirring occasionally; reduce heat. Cover; simmer about 10 minutes, stirring occasionally.

3 Meanwhile, make potatoes as directed on box for 6 servings, using water, milk and butter.

4. Spoon beef mixture into serving dish; spoon and gently spread mashed potatoes over beef mixture. Sprinkle with cheese.

5. Cover; let stand about 5 minutes or until cheese is melted.

6. Sprinkle with bacon and green onions.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 700 - Total Fat 44g - Saturated Fat 19g  Sodium 1690mg - Total Carbohydrate 42g - Dietary Fiber 3g  Protein 33g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 0% - Vitamin C 0% - Calcium 0% - Iron 0%

Exchanges:1 1/2 Starch; 1 Other Carbohydrate; 1/2 Vegetable; 4 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 2 1/2 
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/bacon-cheeseburger-shepherds-pie/3c09ec26-e05e-4dfa-abd6-8d18f95767da

Impossibly Easy Taco Pie

Prep Time: 15 MIN
Total Time: 55 MIN
Servings 6

This super-easy taco pie will be a weeknight family favorite.

Ingredients

1 pound lean ground beef 
1 medium onion, chopped (1/2 cup) 
1 package (1 ounce) Old El Paso taco seasoning mix
1 can (4.5 ounces) Old El Paso chopped green chiles, drained 
1 cup milk
2 eggs
½ cup Original Bisquick mix
¾ cup shredded Monterey Jack or Cheddar cheese (3 ounces)
Old El Paso salsa (any variety) 
Sour cream, if desired

Directions

1. Heat oven to 400°F. Grease 9-inch pie plate.

2. Cook ground beef and onion in 10-inc


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 29th April, 2016* by Darowil 

*Sam* has a new great grand son on the way.

* Martinas* sister early in the week had 4 more radiotherapy treatments and radiologist is happy with how it has gone so far. She still has a cough but unsure whether from the radiotherapy or the infection.

*jheiens* DGS was voted King of the Prom by his year- wonderful for Tim and a reflection of a great school. She has had to take on some of the work at Susans community centre due low staff numbers- making juggling Tim and Aurora pickups hard.

*EJS* has had a very stressful 18 months or so with family and health issues. She is moving back to Alabama at least for a while - has begun the trip which is 23 hours drive away and she anticipates it taking about 3 days. The 19 months was broken up with a lovely 4 weeks with her other DD and her family and also the arrival of her 7th grandchild whom she has not been able to see yet. This will be her first time ever living alone. DH and her will work at redeveloping a relationship once she returns to Alabama.

Pacer has been keeping track of *gagesmum* on Facebook and noticed that a friend of hers died Saturday. She is doing OK but busy getting things done along with appointments etc. Greg is being helpful with regards to gear. He is keeping the dogs - but no idea whether this is because she cant have dogs or Greg being difficult. 
And Bella is still in hospital and has had to have surgery again.

Last time *Marikayknits* posted she was waiting for an epidural for her bad back - it was a brilliant success. Motivated to start knitting again but her heart decided to play up - atrial flutter. On medications for a few weeks to see if it settles may need shocking if it doesnt.

*sassafras* is back on steroids again for 3 more months.

*mags7's * DD has moved on to the next stage of her plan. They both had a good time while she was staying with Mum and seems to be doing well after the trauma of leaving her husband.

*Sonja's* eldest son is back from his time away with his wife and it seems to have done him a lot of good.

PHOTOS
9 - *Rookie* - Garden
9 - *Designer* - Workshop sweater
10 - *Poledra * - Hailstones
13 - *EJS* - Crocodile & shark blankets/Baby blanket
13 - *EJS* - DGD & blanket/Monster feet slippers
13 - *EJS* - DD's Valentine gift/Outfit for new DGD/Angel blanket
17 - *Cashmeregma* - Pics of Glasgow
18 - *Cashmeregma* - Flying into Glasgow
19 - *Poledra* - Gizmo
23 - *Cashmeregma* - Glasgow in bloom
24 - *Lurker* - Central Auckland/Princess Charlotte
24 - *Swedenme* - Angel of the North/The Sage Building
34 - *Swedenme* - Pinafore& bloomers/Baby Bonnet & shoes
36 - *Darowil* - Moon blanket (link)
37 - *Kate* - Loch Melfort Hotel/Highland cattle
38 - *Kate* - Birthday card for 81brighteyes
40 - *Fan * - Monarch butterflies
43 - *Fan* - Fan as a butterfly!
44 - *Kate* - Caitlin/Birthday card for Marikayknits
47 - *Darowil* - Stripper at work!
50 - *Swedenme * - Shell stitch?
56 - *Darowil* - Progress on the house
57 - *Lurker* - Gloves
66 - *Fan* - Fan as a tomato!
70 - *Mags* - Garden flowers/Sheep hat and shoes
71 - *Bonnie* - Last year's flowers
74 - *Oneapril* - Wild turkey
74 - *Rookie* - DGS singing with his class

RECIPES
4 - *Sam* - 12 Homemade Dressing and Sauce Recipes (link)
14 - *Sam * - Oatmeal cookies (various)
17 - *Sam* - Free ecookbook of quinoa recipes
26 - *Pearlsgirls* - Earthquake cake
29 - *Sam* - The perfect burger/Bacon, pineapple & chicken kabobs
33 - *Sugarsugar* - Stiffed hash brown omelettes (link)
39 - *Sam* - Slow cooker balsamic chicken caprese
51 - *Sam * - Rhubarb Meringue Torte 
64 - *Sam* - Canadian Firefighter's Meatloaf
64 - *Sam* - Firefighters' chicken spaghetti

CRAFTS
5 - *Sam* - Giraffe pattern (link)
12 - *TNS* - Haddington shawl (link)
17 - *Sam* - Nerdy knits (link)
19 - *Darowil* - Toy patterns (link)
20 - *EJS* - Lazy Waves crochet blanket (link)
22 - *TNS* - Chart change on Haddington shawl (link)
31 - *Sam* - Free Baby knitting patterns (link)
31 - *Gwen* - Aila tank (link)
72 - *Sam* - Sundara yarn (link)

OTHERS
5 - *Sam* - Huskie video (link)
23 - *Lurker * - British Party Political Broadcast (link)
31 - *Darowil* - First KTP (link)
36 - *Gwen (for Sam)* - Street musician flashmob (link)
39 - *Lurker* - Grantchester series 1 & 2 (links)
48 - *Gwen* - Monarch butterflies (link)/ Joke
59 - *Bonnie* - Fort McMurray fire (link)
65 - *Lurker* - Ponderisms/Fairy tale villages (link)
68 - *Lurker* - Life.....
71 - *Lurker* - Nesting falcon (link)
73 - *Sam* - Danish bus advert (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good evening Sam! Just marking my spot, will go back and read later!

Just a thought, one of the recipes calls for almond milk- I have a recipe for making this which I have attempted to scan- my black ink is a bit low- but maybe this will work


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Also just marking a spot--must dash out for sugar free cake mix for tomorrow.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

The recipes for healthy smoothies sound good. However, I have been to two grocery stores in the past week and cannot find any plain yogurt! There is plain Greek yogurt, but it really cannot be substituted in the recipes I have. It seems ridiculous that the only ones available have fruit or other flavors in them. We are having beautiful weather here, but more severe storms are on the way by Sunday evening. It has not been a pleasant spring with all the high winds, tornados, etc., causing much destruction. It breaks your heart to see the losses on the t.v. that so many have had. Hoping all the Mothers here have a wonderful Mother's Day on Sunday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam glad to hear that you are having some lovely warm weather , we have been having lovely weather too. It supposed to be here for the next few days fingers crossed 
I have to say that my brain does not comprehend the sentence 
Chocolate in moderation thank goodness &#128540;
I have added some ingredients to my shopping list and I'm going to try some of the smoothies , some of them sound delicious


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow, great selection of recipes there Sam. Good that the weather is warming up, like you I love it when it's warmer. 
Thanks for the summary, ladies.
My sister is now finished with her radiotherapy treatment now, but still early days. My best wishes to all and prayers for those in need.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you 81 brighteyes. it does sound like texas has been in for some dangerous and destructive storms - hoping you weren't in the path of any of them.

i'm surprised at the vanilla yogurt - here Meijer stores have Yoplait Vanilla in quart containers. at least i think that is what youwere looking for - is there a difference between plain and vanilla? --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> The recipes for healthy smoothies sound good. However, I have been to two grocery stores in the past week and cannot find any plain yogurt! There is plain Greek yogurt, but it really cannot be substituted in the recipes I have. It seems ridiculous that the only ones available have fruit or other flavors in them. We are having beautiful weather here, but more severe storms are on the way by Sunday evening. It has not been a pleasant spring with all the high winds, tornados, etc., causing much destruction. It breaks your heart to see the losses on the t.v. that so many have had. Hoping all the Mothers here have a wonderful Mother's Day on Sunday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i with you - i think it is an oxymoron. ie: chocolate in moderation. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam glad to hear that you are having some lovely warm weather , we have been having lovely weather too. It supposed to be here for the next few days fingers crossed
> I have to say that my brain does not comprehend the sentence
> Chocolate in moderation thank goodness 😜
> I have added some ingredients to my shopping list and I'm going to try some of the smoothies , some of them sound delicious


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> The recipes for healthy smoothies sound good. However, I have been to two grocery stores in the past week and cannot find any plain yogurt! There is plain Greek yogurt, but it really cannot be substituted in the recipes I have. It seems ridiculous that the only ones available have fruit or other flavors in them. We are having beautiful weather here, but more severe storms are on the way by Sunday evening. It has not been a pleasant spring with all the high winds, tornados, etc., causing much destruction. It breaks your heart to see the losses on the t.v. that so many have had. Hoping all the Mothers here have a wonderful Mother's Day on Sunday.


I've been using kefir instead of making yogurt as I used to do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i apologize for the mix up of the url. thanks jeanette for helping out there. this week has flown by and i am not sure where i was most of the time. i sure didn't get anything done. it was one of those weeks when nothing seemed to come together. my opening wouldn't work right - what i wanted to put in wouldn't format the way i wanted it to so i kind of beat it into submission.

anyhow i am looking forward to the weekend - catching up on last week's tea party - watching alex graduate tomorrow. not sure if anything exciting is happening on mother's day or if heidi will be able to catch a few extra zzzzz's. she has really been tired this week.

bailee has a job at bob evans. yeah for her. she starts tomorrow.

sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Wow, great selection of recipes there Sam. Good that the weather is warming up, like you I love it when it's warmer.
> Thanks for the summary, ladies.
> My sister is now finished with her radiotherapy treatment now, but still early days. My best wishes to all and prayers for those in need.


I'm glad your sister has finished with the radiotherapy , no more of that long tiring travel . Hope she now has time to rest and recuperate and build her strength back up


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to see you 81 brighteyes. it does sound like texas has been in for some dangerous and destructive storms - hoping you weren't in the path of any of them.
> 
> i'm surprised at the vanilla yogurt - here Meijer stores have Yoplait Vanilla in quart containers. at least i think that is what youwere looking for - is there a difference between plain and vanilla? --- sam


Yes there is a difference and the vanilla probably has quite a bit of sugar.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Wow, great selection of recipes there Sam. Good that the weather is warming up, like you I love it when it's warmer.
> Thanks for the summary, ladies.
> My sister is now finished with her radiotherapy treatment now, but still early days. My best wishes to all and prayers for those in need.


Glad to hear that your sister is over that phase of the treatment, Mary- she is always in my prayers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad your sister has finished with the radiotherapy , no more of that long tiring travel . Hope she now has time to rest and recuperate and build her strength back up


Thank you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad to hear that your sister is over that phase of the treatment, Mary- she is always in my prayers.


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to see you 81 brighteyes. it does sound like texas has been in for some dangerous and destructive storms - hoping you weren't in the path of any of them.
> 
> i'm surprised at the vanilla yogurt - here Meijer stores have Yoplait Vanilla in quart containers. at least i think that is what youwere looking for - is there a difference between plain and vanilla? --- sam


Very definitely Sam- the vanilla yoghurts inevitably have sugar in them, this is why I make my own Greek style yoghurt, so I can use it for savoury.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, smoothies sound fun to try. 
Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.
Maya and I had our hour walk. Straightened craft room and took excess to thrift store. Did 20 minutes arm weight exercises at gym. Ironed 2 blouses and one cowl. Not up to Pacer or Bonnie energy. But more than I have been doing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks to Sam for getting us started again and to the ladies in charge of the summaries; much appreciated.

Eye feeling little better but will limit computer time and bright lights for a few days. 

Got an email from a website selling patterns that taking 10 hours or less. In fact it is is www.10hoursorless.com. They are having a good sale through Sunday so I splurged and bought a few patterns. If anyone is interested in the site and the deals feel free to PM me or if you have my email you can email me. I don't recall seeing the discount coupon on the website but will gladly share the info.

Off to find something for supper. Leftovers tonight. Will try to TTYL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Sam - happy Friday and thanks for a great opening. Love that Heidi brings you smoothies! She is a sweetheart!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the summary, Darowil!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> i with you - i think it is an oxymoron. ie: chocolate in moderation. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy graduation to Alex and Woo!Hoo! for Bailee ' new job. Maybe she could bring you those yummy biscuits everytime she comes home from work!!??


thewren said:


> i apologize for the mix up of the url. thanks jeanette for helping out there. this week has flown by and i am not sure where i was most of the time. i sure didn't get anything done. it was one of those weeks when nothing seemed to come together. my opening wouldn't work right - what i wanted to put in wouldn't format the way i wanted it to so i kind of beat it into submission.
> 
> anyhow i am looking forward to the weekend - catching up on last week's tea party - watching alex graduate tomorrow. not sure if anything exciting is happening on mother's day or if heidi will be able to catch a few extra zzzzz's. she has really been tired this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

My hope, too!


Swedenme said:


> I'm glad your sister has finished with the radiotherapy , no more of that long tiring travel . Hope she now has time to rest and recuperate and build her strength back up


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for a new start to the week Sam and helpers. We are having a warm, sunny day today. We have had a very wet week. I wish we could share some of it with Canada. More rain is expected tomorrow so I will enjoy the sun while I can. Bella is resting after her most recent surgery which was last night. Today Faith has her treatment for her immune system so the parents are having to go back and forth to be there for both girls. 

I got a call this evening that was super exciting. I haven't told Matthew yet, but the Legacy Trust Award Collection does a video each year and this year, Matthew's drawing was selected to be in the video. Usually the group uses artwork from artists in their own city to do the video, but they chose to use Matthew's drawing as a part of the video. What a compliment for his fine efforts. I am suppose to get an email to let me access this video. I am not sure that I will be able to post it though as I was informed that I would be given a password to access it. I am so excited. I really needed this positive moment this week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for a new start to the week Sam and helpers. We are having a warm, sunny day today. We have had a very wet week. I wish we could share some of it with Canada. More rain is expected tomorrow so I will enjoy the sun while I can. Bella is resting after her most recent surgery which was last night. Today Faith has her treatment for her immune system so the parents are having to go back and forth to be there for both girls.
> 
> I got a call this evening that was super exciting. I haven't told Matthew yet, but the Legacy Trust Award Collection does a video each year and this year, Matthew's drawing was selected to be in the video. Usually the group uses artwork from artists in their own city to do the video, but they chose to use Matthew's drawing as a part of the video. What a compliment for his fine efforts. I am suppose to get an email to let me access this video. I am not sure that I will be able to post it though as I was informed that I would be given a password to access it. I am so excited. I really needed this positive moment this week.


That is fantastic!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great news Pacer. Well done Matthew.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, another great start, what a great selection of recipes. I copied the blueberry sluchyto try, I've never made smoothies before.
Congrats to Alex for graduating & Bailee or the new job.

Thanks for the summaries, ladies.

Martina, glad your sister is now done her treatments, hopefully after she gets some rest she will start feeling better.

Sonja, good to hear your son is doing a little better. 

We got a wild wind for a while today so the smoke has cleared out thank goodness.
I got some Roundup & want to clean up my perennial bed, I use rubber gloves, spray it on the glove & touch the grass only so it doesn't hurt the flowers. It works great, otherwise you have to dig up everything & try get all the quack grass roots pulled out, which is almost impossible.
I went out to do it but still too much wind.
Sure isn't warm here today, thermometer says it's 18/66 but with the wind feels colder.
DH is off to Lloyd with a semi load of canola so supper will be late.I think just burgers & potatoe salad


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, wonderful news. Congratulations Matthew!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just had the opportunity to watch the video. It is nicely done. There is even a picture of Matthew, his brother and myself from the backside as we were standing in the food line. The picture of the drawing was a close up and only shown for a brief moment, but certainly an honor for him. The video should be officially launched for public viewing soon and then I can share it with others.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, wonderful news. Congratulations Matthew!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> The recipes for healthy smoothies sound good. However, I have been to two grocery stores in the past week and cannot find any plain yogurt!


I was looking for goat's milk (I know the store used to have it) today, and they are rearranging the whole store, and they didn't have any! Well, if they want me to shop elsewhere, that can be arranged...

The sugar free cake is made; new Lappy has arrived and I am going through the setup while typing on Computersaurus Rex...boy this week has been a battle with outdated technology. :roll: I hope I will be able to access things I haven't been able to this week.

Congratulations to Alex, Bailee, and Matthew!

Hope to be back later after I get things set up--hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is fantastic!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Marking my spot for another time. Still raining, windy and cold - wish I could send it to where needed...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well made it here but now to get organised for Guild so will read it later.
As I said on the old TP I am walking better today than for quite a while so looks like the physio knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for a new start to the week Sam and helpers. We are having a warm, sunny day today. We have had a very wet week. I wish we could share some of it with Canada. More rain is expected tomorrow so I will enjoy the sun while I can. Bella is resting after her most recent surgery which was last night. Today Faith has her treatment for her immune system so the parents are having to go back and forth to be there for both girls.
> 
> I got a call this evening that was super exciting. I haven't told Matthew yet, but the Legacy Trust Award Collection does a video each year and this year, Matthew's drawing was selected to be in the video. Usually the group uses artwork from artists in their own city to do the video, but they chose to use Matthew's drawing as a part of the video. What a compliment for his fine efforts. I am suppose to get an email to let me access this video. I am not sure that I will be able to post it though as I was informed that I would be given a password to access it. I am so excited. I really needed this positive moment this week.


That is wonderful, Mary, I am so glad you had something positive in a hard week for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just had the opportunity to watch the video. It is nicely done. There is even a picture of Matthew, his brother and myself from the backside as we were standing in the food line. The picture of the drawing was a close up and only shown for a brief moment, but certainly an honor for him. The video should be officially launched for public viewing soon and then I can share it with others.


 :thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well made it here but now to get organised for Guild so will read it later.
> As I said on the old TP I am walking better today than for quite a while so looks like the physio knew what he was talking about.


I am glad for you, that there is improvement!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i apologize for the mix up of the url. thanks jeanette for helping out there. this week has flown by and i am not sure where i was most of the time. i sure didn't get anything done. it was one of those weeks when nothing seemed to come together. my opening wouldn't work right - what i wanted to put in wouldn't format the way i wanted it to so i kind of beat it into submission.
> 
> anyhow i am looking forward to the weekend - catching up on last week's tea party - watching alex graduate tomorrow. not sure if anything exciting is happening on mother's day or if heidi will be able to catch a few extra zzzzz's. she has really been tired this week.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam for the start. Re: Elida. I think that's right but have only seen it a few times.

Ladies thanks for the summary. I am going to need all the help I can get. I haven't read any of last week.

Congratulations to Alex graduating college. And to Bailee on her job.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad your sister has finished with the radiotherapy , no more of that long tiring travel . Hope she now has time to rest and recuperate and build her strength back up


Amen


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for a new start to the week Sam and helpers. We are having a warm, sunny day today. We have had a very wet week. I wish we could share some of it with Canada. More rain is expected tomorrow so I will enjoy the sun while I can. Bella is resting after her most recent surgery which was last night. Today Faith has her treatment for her immune system so the parents are having to go back and forth to be there for both girls.
> 
> I got a call this evening that was super exciting. I haven't told Matthew yet, but the Legacy Trust Award Collection does a video each year and this year, Matthew's drawing was selected to be in the video. Usually the group uses artwork from artists in their own city to do the video, but they chose to use Matthew's drawing as a part of the video. What a compliment for his fine efforts. I am suppose to get an email to let me access this video. I am not sure that I will be able to post it though as I was informed that I would be given a password to access it. I am so excited. I really needed this positive moment this week.


Bella, Faith and family are always in my prayers.

WooHooo! Matthew! Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well made it here but now to get organised for Guild so will read it later.
> As I said on the old TP I am walking better today than for quite a while so looks like the physio knew what he was talking about.


Glad you are getting around a little better.

Camp Internet is slow and hard to stay on must be everyone else is on also. Try to talk to you all later. Prayers and hugs for all, even when I am not on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, Summary Ladies, thank you along with Sam for the start of another week, last week was just chaotic, I don't know where all the time went. 
Today started out really nice, now it's thundering and lightening and pouring down rain, David is watching Christine on the DVR and playing his guitar at the same time. :? 
Okay, I know I probably won't get caught up on last week, so I'll go finish reading through Sam's opening and the Summary to see what I've missed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i apologize for the mix up of the url. thanks jeanette for helping out there. this week has flown by and i am not sure where i was most of the time. i sure didn't get anything done. it was one of those weeks when nothing seemed to come together. my opening wouldn't work right - what i wanted to put in wouldn't format the way i wanted it to so i kind of beat it into submission.
> 
> anyhow i am looking forward to the weekend - catching up on last week's tea party - watching alex graduate tomorrow. not sure if anything exciting is happening on mother's day or if heidi will be able to catch a few extra zzzzz's. she has really been tired this week.
> 
> ...


I'm with you Sam, the last week has been a blur, Congrats to Alex on graduating, and to Bailee on her job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I talked to Carly a few days ago, she said that her stepdad is doing a bit better, so that is a very good thing, thank you all for the prayers, Roseanne says thank you very much also, it is a great comfort to have such support.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Wow, great selection of recipes there Sam. Good that the weather is warming up, like you I love it when it's warmer.
> Thanks for the summary, ladies.
> My sister is now finished with her radiotherapy treatment now, but still early days. My best wishes to all and prayers for those in need.


Wonderful news that she's done with her radiotherapy, I certainly hope that she can now get slowly but surly back to her normal self. 
Keeping the prayers going.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, congratulations to Matthew, I wish him good luck in the contest.

Kaye, I'm glad to hear you friends DH has improved. I hope he will get back to normal ASAP.

I posted this on last weeks TP, thought I should put it here too.

darowil wrote:
Nice to know they were recognised- but wonder what they were doing in Cananda?
Sounds like ours once they get out of control- let them burn in areas without houses etc until they either burn themselves out or get get rained on.
What a huge way for the smoke to travel.

I thought it was strange they would come from there to survey here, you would think they could have found Canadian soldiers to do the job, they would have been closer to home.

Yes, they have said on the news, it will burn until there is a significant rain, at the rate it's growing that is a scary prospect, at noon they said it was over 85,000 hectares

Here's a post showing it in comparison to major cities.

http://www.macleans.ca/news/canada/how-big-is-the-fort-mcmurray-fire/


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thanks for a new start to the week Sam and helpers. We are having a warm, sunny day today. We have had a very wet week. I wish we could share some of it with Canada. More rain is expected tomorrow so I will enjoy the sun while I can. Bella is resting after her most recent surgery which was last night. Today Faith has her treatment for her immune system so the parents are having to go back and forth to be there for both girls.
> 
> I got a call this evening that was super exciting. I haven't told Matthew yet, but the Legacy Trust Award Collection does a video each year and this year, Matthew's drawing was selected to be in the video. Usually the group uses artwork from artists in their own city to do the video, but they chose to use Matthew's drawing as a part of the video. What a compliment for his fine efforts. I am suppose to get an email to let me access this video. I am not sure that I will be able to post it though as I was informed that I would be given a password to access it. I am so excited. I really needed this positive moment this week.


Fantastic news! When will you let Matthew know about it?
Sam, thanks for some lovely smoothie recipes and much more. Congrats to Alex and to Bailee. And thanks for the summaries ladies. 
Darwowil, good to hear your hurtful physio is doing you good :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Thanks for a new start to the week Sam and helpers. We are having a warm, sunny day today. We have had a very wet week. I wish we could share some of it with Canada. More rain is expected tomorrow so I will enjoy the sun while I can. Bella is resting after her most recent surgery which was last night. Today Faith has her treatment for her immune system so the parents are having to go back and forth to be there for both girls.
> 
> I got a call this evening that was super exciting. I haven't told Matthew yet, but the Legacy Trust Award Collection does a video each year and this year, Matthew's drawing was selected to be in the video. Usually the group uses artwork from artists in their own city to do the video, but they chose to use Matthew's drawing as a part of the video. What a compliment for his fine efforts. I am suppose to get an email to let me access this video. I am not sure that I will be able to post it though as I was informed that I would be given a password to access it. I am so excited. I really needed this positive moment this week.


That's great news Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well made it here but now to get organised for Guild so will read it later.
> As I said on the old TP I am walking better today than for quite a while so looks like the physio knew what he was talking about.


Glad it's working Margaret


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Wow, great selection of recipes there Sam. Good that the weather is warming up, like you I love it when it's warmer.
> Thanks for the summary, ladies.
> My sister is now finished with her radiotherapy treatment now, but still early days. My best wishes to all and prayers for those in need.


Glad that part is over for your sister. Does she know what comes next?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Great news Pacer. Well done Matthew.


For sure!!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you Sam for the opening. Those smoothies sound so good. Think I will drink the summer away&#127865; Thank you ladies for the summaries. They are so appreciated.
Congrats to Alex on his graduation and Bailee on her new job.
Gwen I hope your eye is feeling a lot better and Margaret hope you can get around a little easier.
As always a big hug for everyone. Everyone needs a hug.&#128522;


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad your sister has finished with the radiotherapy , no more of that long tiring travel . Hope she now has time to rest and recuperate and build her strength back up


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for a new start to the week Sam and helpers. We are having a warm, sunny day today. We have had a very wet week. I wish we could share some of it with Canada. More rain is expected tomorrow so I will enjoy the sun while I can. Bella is resting after her most recent surgery which was last night. Today Faith has her treatment for her immune system so the parents are having to go back and forth to be there for both girls.
> 
> I got a call this evening that was super exciting. I haven't told Matthew yet, but the Legacy Trust Award Collection does a video each year and this year, Matthew's drawing was selected to be in the video. Usually the group uses artwork from artists in their own city to do the video, but they chose to use Matthew's drawing as a part of the video. What a compliment for his fine efforts. I am suppose to get an email to let me access this video. I am not sure that I will be able to post it though as I was informed that I would be given a password to access it. I am so excited. I really needed this positive moment this week.


Yaaay for Matthew!
:thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well made it here but now to get organised for Guild so will read it later.
> As I said on the old TP I am walking better today than for quite a while so looks like the physio knew what he was talking about.


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the opening *Sam* & congratulations to both Alex & Baillee. Glad the foot is feeling easier *Margaret* - I'm just waiting for a visit this morning from the Podiatrist to poke about in my ingrown toenail.....not looking forward to it, but needs must! :shock: I'd better go grab something to eat before she arrives. TTYL.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Wow, great selection of recipes there Sam. Good that the weather is warming up, like you I love it when it's warmer.
> Thanks for the summary, ladies.
> My sister is now finished with her radiotherapy treatment now, but still early days. My best wishes to all and prayers for those in need.


What a relief it must be for her to have that out the way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for a new start to the week Sam and helpers. We are having a warm, sunny day today. We have had a very wet week. I wish we could share some of it with Canada. More rain is expected tomorrow so I will enjoy the sun while I can. Bella is resting after her most recent surgery which was last night. Today Faith has her treatment for her immune system so the parents are having to go back and forth to be there for both girls.
> 
> I got a call this evening that was super exciting. I haven't told Matthew yet, but the Legacy Trust Award Collection does a video each year and this year, Matthew's drawing was selected to be in the video. Usually the group uses artwork from artists in their own city to do the video, but they chose to use Matthew's drawing as a part of the video. What a compliment for his fine efforts. I am suppose to get an email to let me access this video. I am not sure that I will be able to post it though as I was informed that I would be given a password to access it. I am so excited. I really needed this positive moment this week.


How wonderful for Matthew to be chosen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad for you, that there is improvement!


And now my hip is objecting to the strange walking I'm assuming. So more icing to do. And I have a migraine- but i get so few I can't complain. Much as I feel like it! And there are so many worse off than me as I remind myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now my hip is objecting to the strange walking I'm assuming. So more icing to do. And I have a migraine- but i get so few I can't complain. Much as I feel like it! And there are so many worse off than me as I remind myself.


I don't remember you talking of migraine for a long time. You will have to listen to that hip!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Congrats to Alex for finishing college and Bailee for getting a job (which she may be pain at home she does seem to have a good work ethic which is important. Shows signs that she is not always going to be Bailee centred.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't remember you talking of migraine for a long time. You will have to listen to that hip!


Yes- I had been trying to up the walking slightly, looks like I need to cut back- at least while dealing with issues that can hopefully be fixed.
Physio wants me moving, GP said rest and now with my hip I think I will take more notice of my GP than the physio. Don't want to mess that up if I can avoid it!

Migraines far apart now- have been off Fever Few for a couple of months and this is the first since.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Margaret I hope you will be well soon.
I told Matthew about his drawing being in the video as soon as he and his brother returned from shopping and recycling. We are all so happy for him. I know that he is happy as well. I did let Dianna know as well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Glad that part is over for your sister. Does she know what comes next?


Some medication, she's not sure what, but she has to see the surgeon and radiologist first, one in July, the other in August or September.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, how are you all?

Not been on much lately, bit hard with deadline projects to cover. Got them done and my cardigan, which I need to do trim on again as too tight.

Being away at DM & DSFs for a couple of days. DSF has hopefully learned, rather painfully, that he and power tools do jot mix. Thursday morning, he cut off half of the end section of his thumb. Last night, it was tidied up and he has lost the whole section of thumb. Surgery last night and home today. 

Trying to make stuff for market stall, and being unable to focus on what I am doing. Hopefully life will return to normal now.

Waiting to hear when the funeral for a friend's husband will be held. He lost his fight with sevrral health issues recently.

Will have more time to keep up now


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> The recipes for healthy smoothies sound good. However, I have been to two grocery stores in the past week and cannot find any plain yogurt! There is plain Greek yogurt, but it really cannot be substituted in the recipes I have. It seems ridiculous that the only ones available have fruit or other flavors in them. We are having beautiful weather here, but more severe storms are on the way by Sunday evening. It has not been a pleasant spring with all the high winds, tornados, etc., causing much destruction. It breaks your heart to see the losses on the t.v. that so many have had. Hoping all the Mothers here have a wonderful Mother's Day on Sunday.


Oh dear, I wonder if Easyo exports to US. It is a wonderful system for making yoghurt at home.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Here I am just marking my spot. Have just finished reading last weeks TP.

Darrowill.... sound like the physio is doing some good. :thumbup: 

Sonja.... I am so glad you son seems to be looking a bit better.  

Bonnie.... those fires are just horrendous... :-( 

I had a day out with a couple of friends today plus a grand daughter of one of our deceased friends. We drove to the coast and has fish n chips then had some memory moments down on the beach. There were five of us that had been getting together every Sat afternoon and one passed away at 70 a couple years ago and another just couple of months ago.

It was a lovely day....


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I have been experimenting with fruit gelato lately. The kind made just from fruit. Made a yummy banana one, and a pineapple one, next will be an orange one. I juice or puree the fruit and freeze in ice cubes, when frozen, I then process in a ninja bullet until smooth and creamy, the freeze again in container and enjoy. I did add a little milk to the pineapple and it was smoother.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, how are you all?
> 
> Not been on much lately, bit hard with deadline projects to cover. Got them done and my cardigan, which I need to do trim on again as too tight.
> 
> ...


Good to see you again Heather. 
Maybe DSF will stop using power tools- but many don't learn figuring it is a one off accident not a sign that they should stop.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i apologize for the mix up of the url. thanks jeanette for helping out there. this week has flown by and i am not sure where i was most of the time. i sure didn't get anything done. it was one of those weeks when nothing seemed to come together. my opening wouldn't work right - what i wanted to put in wouldn't format the way i wanted it to so i kind of beat it into submission.
> 
> anyhow i am looking forward to the weekend - catching up on last week's tea party - watching alex graduate tomorrow. not sure if anything exciting is happening on mother's day or if heidi will be able to catch a few extra zzzzz's. she has really been tired this week.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to Alex and Bailee. 

Thanks for a great opening to the new week Sam and ladies. The smoothies sound good and there are a couple of other recipes there that I will look at closer as well.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

There are no words, Bonnie - terrible and awful don't cover it. Then, on your link, I was reading about the pets left behind. It is all heart wrenching. Thank you for the link and the perspective.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, congratulations to Matthew, I wish him good luck in the contest.
> 
> Kaye, I'm glad to hear you friends DH has improved. I hope he will get back to normal ASAP.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- I had been trying to up the walking slightly, looks like I need to cut back- at least while dealing with issues that can hopefully be fixed.
> Physio wants me moving, GP said rest and now with my hip I think I will take more notice of my GP than the physio. Don't want to mess that up if I can avoid it!
> 
> Migraines far apart now- have been off Fever Few for a couple of months and this is the first since.


Is there a reason you went off the FeverFew? I still take one a day and even during the really horrible barometric storms we've been having, I've stayed clear of migraines -- slight headaches is all.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Congratulations to Matthew, Alex and Bailee.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Martina,

I am happy to hear that your sister has finished her radiotherapy. When I finished mine, there was a ceremony with a bell to ring and the whole staff joining to celebrate. A fitting way to finish.

I hope it will be smooth sailing for her now. She has really had a rough time throughout. Prayers will continue.

WI Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Great news Pacer. Well done Matthew.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I talked to Carly a few days ago, she said that her stepdad is doing a bit better, so that is a very good thing, thank you all for the prayers, Roseanne says thank you very much also, it is a great comfort to have such support.


Good news!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Good to see you again Heather.
> Maybe DSF will stop using power tools- but many don't learn figuring it is a one off accident not a sign that they should stop.


Ditto.... :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Good Saturday afternoon all. We are having a fantastic weekend weatherwise. About 24c today and set to get higher tomorrow. Perfect summer weather as far as I'm concerned, I think we just skipped spring.
Another great opening as always Sam, thanks to you and all the summary ladies. Some great smoothie recipes but I think I may be the only person in the world without a smoothie maker or some sort of liquidiser!

Pacer, what an honour for Matthew, I can't wait to see the video.
Bonnie, thanks for the tip about Roundup on a glove - had never thought of that but it sounds like a great idea. Glad to hear some of the smoke has blown away.
Martina, glad to hear DS has finished her radiotherapy. Hope she can rest and begin to feel better now that is over.
Busyworkerbee, sorry to hear of DSF's accident. Hope it does put him off using power tools in the future.

Well, I'm off to enjoy some time in the garden while I can. I feel a snooze in the sun coming on!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> good to see you 81 brighteyes. it does sound like texas has been in for some dangerous and destructive storms - hoping you weren't in the path of any of them.
> 
> i'm surprised at the vanilla yogurt - here Meijer stores have Yoplait Vanilla in quart containers. at least i think that is what youwere looking for - is there a difference between plain and vanilla? --- sam


Hi Sam et. al
Anytime a flavor like (vanilla) is added, it means sugar. Plain, non fat yogurt should be found everywhere nowadays especially if you have a local "health food store". I don't know why Greek Yoghurt can't be substituted. It is so yummy and thick and creamy. We use it in our smoothies and have done for years. Non fat, plain! Bon appetit


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is there a reason you went off the FeverFew? I still take one a day and even during the really horrible barometric storms we've been having, I've stayed clear of migraines -- slight headaches is all.


I'm glad the Feverfew works for you. I was on it twice a day for years for another reason and I still got a migraine every three weeks that lasted three days. Mostly gone now, think because of age, finally.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me on all comments.


oneapril said:


> Happy graduation to Alex and Woo!Hoo! for Bailee ' new job. Maybe she could bring you those yummy biscuits everytime she comes home from work!!??


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Hooray for Matthew!* What an honor!


pacer said:


> Thanks for a new start to the week Sam and helpers. We are having a warm, sunny day today. We have had a very wet week. I wish we could share some of it with Canada. More rain is expected tomorrow so I will enjoy the sun while I can. Bella is resting after her most recent surgery which was last night. Today Faith has her treatment for her immune system so the parents are having to go back and forth to be there for both girls.
> 
> I got a call this evening that was super exciting. I haven't told Matthew yet, but the Legacy Trust Award Collection does a video each year and this year, Matthew's drawing was selected to be in the video. Usually the group uses artwork from artists in their own city to do the video, but they chose to use Matthew's drawing as a part of the video. What a compliment for his fine efforts. I am suppose to get an email to let me access this video. I am not sure that I will be able to post it though as I was informed that I would be given a password to access it. I am so excited. I really needed this positive moment this week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good news on Carly's stepdad. Glad he is improving and will continue to pray for him.



Poledra65 said:


> I talked to Carly a few days ago, she said that her stepdad is doing a bit better, so that is a very good thing, thank you all for the prayers, Roseanne says thank you very much also, it is a great comfort to have such support.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ouch....hope DSF's thumb heals quickly. My dad who actually did quite well with power tools cut off part of a finger in his later years. Dad built some beautiful pieces of furniture as a hobby. I have a couple of his pieces.



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, how are you all?
> 
> Not been on much lately, bit hard with deadline projects to cover. Got them done and my cardigan, which I need to do trim on again as too tight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I looked it up spelling it EasiYo and it is sold in the US on Amazon. May have to get one in the near future. Would love to make my own yogurt and the devise sure does make it simple and little mess. thanks for mentioning it Heather.


busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, I wonder if Easyo exports to US. It is a wonderful system for making yoghurt at home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> I'm glad the Feverfew works for you. I was on it twice a day for years for another reason and I still got a migraine every three weeks that lasted three days. Mostly gone now, think because of age, finally.


Sometimes aging works too an advantage. Unfortunately for me, I believe I've developed some seasonal allergy to something outside. I'm ending up with itchy eyes, sore throat and and clogged ears after being outside for very long. I think all the grass cutting and blooms falling off the trees that I just have to wait it out.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sometimes aging works too an advantage. Unfortunately for me, I believe I've developed some seasonal allergy to something outside. I'm ending up with itchy eyes, sore throat and and clogged ears after being outside for very long. I think all the grass cutting and blooms falling off the trees that I just have to wait it out.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Martina,
> 
> I am happy to hear that your sister has finished her radiotherapy. When I finished mine, there was a ceremony with a bell to ring and the whole staff joining to celebrate. A fitting way to finish.
> 
> ...


Nothing like that here!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sometimes aging works too an advantage. Unfortunately for me, I believe I've developed some seasonal allergy to something outside. I'm ending up with itchy eyes, sore throat and and clogged ears after being outside for very long. I think all the grass cutting and blooms falling off the trees that I just have to wait it out.


I also get migraines associated with seasonal allergies, canola in flower being the worst, just what you need in a country where it's yellow in July  
Also this smoke we've been having lately.
Most of the time I can use the mint oil if I use it before the migraine gets really going.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, good to hear from you. Hope your DSF won't have any lasting effects from his adventure WI th the power saw. 

Margaret, hope the migraine is gone by now


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I looked it up spelling it EasiYo and it is sold in the US on Amazon. May have to get one in the near future. Would love to make my own yogurt and the devise sure does make it simple and little mess. thanks for mentioning it Heather.


I will second that Gwen, I use it all the time- can easily go through 2 litres in a week- I use it all the time with my vegetables, and it is brilliant in things like butter chicken.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Mindy! We have not met before. Welcome to the party! - april


MindyT said:



> Hi Sam et. al
> Anytime a flavor like (vanilla) is added, it means sugar. Plain, non fat yogurt should be found everywhere nowadays especially if you have a local "health food store". I don't know why Greek Yoghurt can't be substituted. It is so yummy and thick and creamy. We use it in our smoothies and have done for years. Non fat, plain! Bon appetit


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good news on Carly's stepdad. Glad he is improving and will continue to pray for him.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Although I don't read your KTP now, I do see posts from many of you on the regular forum. Just wanted to wish all of you a very Happy Mothers Day-- even those in the UK who celebrated it in March! Hope your day is very special.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Although I don't read your KTP now, I do see posts from many of you on the regular forum. Just wanted to wish all of you a very Happy Mothers Day-- even those in the UK who celebrated it in March! Hope your day is very special.


you see me on the regular forum and I'll add my wish to yours for all those celebrating Mother's Day hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Here I am just marking my spot. Have just finished reading last weeks TP.
> 
> Darrowill.... sound like the physio is doing some good. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thank you Cathy and I'm glad you had a lovely day . I saw the picture of you all over on FB


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Although I don't read your KTP now, I do see posts from many of you on the regular forum. Just wanted to wish all of you a very Happy Mothers Day-- even those in the UK who celebrated it in March! Hope your day is very special.


To you too! Thanks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kansasgma, thank you. Happy Mother's Day to you too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day to all you dear mothers out there.
I found this on a little card, in my dads wallet after he passed.
It's a lovely tribute to mothers.

A Wonderful Mother by Pat OReilly
God made a wonderful mother
A mother who never grows old
He made her smile of the sunshine
And he molded her heart of pure gold
In her eyes he placed bright shining stars
In her cheeks fair roses you see
God made a wonderful mother
And he gave that dear mother to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all you dear mothers out there.
> I found this on a little card, in my dads wallet after he passed.
> It's a lovely tribute to mothers.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Fan, I like to include Aunts in the thought!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just looking in to wish a HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all celebrating tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just looking in to wish a HAPPY MOTHERS DAY to all celebrating tomorrow.


Thanks, Angela!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Mothers Day to those celebrating this weekend ( and also to those who aren't. I am happily celebrating a day early up at the lake with 2 DDs and DGS. My gift from the girls is a weekend in New York with them. Wheeeee!!!

Mary, congrats to Matthew; what an honor! 

Thank you Sam any summary contributors. The recipes always sound good, and I often forward the gluten-free ones to DD. One more week with a chef, and the. Back to cooking for myself for 3 months.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for a new start to the week Sam and helpers. We are having a warm, sunny day today. We have had a very wet week. I wish we could share some of it with Canada. More rain is expected tomorrow so I will enjoy the sun while I can. Bella is resting after her most recent surgery which was last night. Today Faith has her treatment for her immune system so the parents are having to go back and forth to be there for both girls.
> 
> I got a call this evening that was super exciting. I haven't told Matthew yet, but the Legacy Trust Award Collection does a video each year and this year, Matthew's drawing was selected to be in the video. Usually the group uses artwork from artists in their own city to do the video, but they chose to use Matthew's drawing as a part of the video. What a compliment for his fine efforts. I am suppose to get an email to let me access this video. I am not sure that I will be able to post it though as I was informed that I would be given a password to access it. I am so excited. I really needed this positive moment this week.


Congrats to Matthew!!! How exciting and wonderful. 
Can't wait to see the video when it's released for public viewing. 
So sorry that Bella has been having such problem, so hard on her little body as well as the whole family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, how are you all?
> 
> Not been on much lately, bit hard with deadline projects to cover. Got them done and my cardigan, which I need to do trim on again as too tight.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, that's not a good thing, I hope that it heals well with no complications. 
It will be nice to get back to a more normal schedule for you. 
Condolences on the loss of your friends DH.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sometimes aging works too an advantage. Unfortunately for me, I believe I've developed some seasonal allergy to something outside. I'm ending up with itchy eyes, sore throat and and clogged ears after being outside for very long. I think all the grass cutting and blooms falling off the trees that I just have to wait it out.


My allergies are having fits also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I managed to get the cinnamon rolls made, must be a baking weekend, I made pineapple upside down cake last night, even used my cast iron skillet for it, and made mixed berry cobbler the night before, wonder what I'll make tomorrow. lol
Today was mostly spent in the kitchen, other than catching up on here, sporadically. I need to go get the chicken off the bones now that it's boiled, and start the tortilla soup so that we can eat at a decent time. 
Have a wonderful mothers day everyone!!!!!!!
I imagine I will just be knitting at home and visiting with whomever is online, the weather is supposed to be pretty yucky, and I'm kind of hoping that it is so that I don't have to go anywhere.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Julie,
IM not a mother but an Aunty and great Aunty am definitely that to several in family. 
Poledra yum yum sounds absolutely delicious enjoy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, what a lovely poem. Happy Mother's Day to all.

Kaye, sounds like your house must smell wonderful with all the cooking & baking.

I have the GKs here as DIL is going to Ladies Nght- a supper & comedian - with her friends. She will pick the kids up in the am.

I've got ham in the oven for supper & apple pie just came out.
I think both sons will be here for supper.
DS 2 couldn't wait until tomorrow to give me my Mother's Day/ birthday gift, he brought me a green sapphire pendant & a fabric purse/ backpack from Thailand

It's very windy here this afternoon, thankfully it was calm enough this morning I got the spraying done I wanted to do.
DH put some new silicone around the windows this morning so once that is dry I will be able to get the frames painted, hopefully this next week. I will glad when I get these extra jobs done.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just checkin in. Haven't finished last week's but thought I'd better get over here. Back later to read all the posts.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely poem. Happy Mother's Day to all.
> 
> Kaye, sounds like your house must smell wonderful with all the cooking & baking.
> 
> ...


Bonnie those are terrific. Love the sapphires, I have a golden brown one in my ring. You think they are only blue, but can be pink, green, gold, also.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It's 12.30 a.m Sunday here, so Happy Mother's Day to all celebrating today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just popping in to wish all the mums a Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pendant and I absolutely love the fabric of the purse/backpack. What a sweet son to think of you during his travels.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely poem. Happy Mother's Day to all.
> 
> Kaye, sounds like your house must smell wonderful with all the cooking & baking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Older DGDs came over and helped me purse and sort all my clothing/laundry. Ended up taking 6 very large contractor size bags of stuff to Goodwill. This next week I will tackle the dresser and purge there. Slowly but surely all will get done. 

Tomorrow will be going to oldest DDs with family for brunch to celebrate Mothers Day. Happy Mother Day to those of you celebrating this month. And if you aren't a mother but help raising a child happy mother's day to you also. Hope everyone has a memorable day.

I'm pretty tired tonight. Will TTYL.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you! Same wishes for you! Visit with us any time.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Although I don't read your KTP now, I do see posts from many of you on the regular forum. Just wanted to wish all of you a very Happy Mothers Day-- even those in the UK who celebrated it in March! Hope your day is very special.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very sweet sentiment, Fan. Thank you. Touching that your dad carried it with him. He must have had a good mom!


Fan said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all you dear mothers out there.
> I found this on a little card, in my dads wallet after he passed.
> It's a lovely tribute to mothers.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely gifts from your son, Bonnie! (and wish I could be there for dinner!)


Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely poem. Happy Mother's Day to all.
> 
> Kaye, sounds like your house must smell wonderful with all the cooking & baking.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie, beautiful gifts and great food.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Julie,
> IM not a mother but an Aunty and great Aunty am definitely that to several in family.
> Poledra yum yum sounds absolutely delicious enjoy.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely poem. Happy Mother's Day to all.
> 
> Kaye, sounds like your house must smell wonderful with all the cooking & baking.
> 
> ...


The backpack and Pendant are lovely, Bonnie!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, lovely jewelry and love backpack fabric.
Gwen, good job. I'm still straightening craft room. Did all the ironing in there today. Treated myself to a Craftsy class on streaking! Always wanted to learn how and it includes color work which I enjoy. And it was ON SALE.
Maya and I had our walk. Did weights in gym. Can now do 40 lbs resistance. Then waterlogged half an hour , hot tub and sauna.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I talked to Carly a few days ago, she said that her stepdad is doing a bit better, so that is a very good thing, thank you all for the prayers, Roseanne says thank you very much also, it is a great comfort to have such support.


I'm glad to hear Carly's step dad is improving a little. Prayers will continue.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful news that she's done with her radiotherapy, I certainly hope that she can now get slowly but surly back to her normal self.
> Keeping the prayers going.


Good news Re: Martina's sister. I will continue sending healing prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the opening *Sam* & congratulations to both Alex & Baillee. Glad the foot is feeling easier *Margaret* - I'm just waiting for a visit this morning from the Podiatrist to poke about in my ingrown toenail.....not looking forward to it, but needs must! :shock: I'd better go grab something to eat before she arrives. TTYL.


Ouch! Hope the poking around with the ingrown toenail wasn't too painful. Been there, done that. Hope it heals quickly. I have never known a Podiatrist to make house calls!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And now my hip is objecting to the strange walking I'm assuming. So more icing to do. And I have a migraine- but i get so few I can't complain. Much as I feel like it! And there are so many worse off than me as I remind myself.


I'm sorry about the hip and migraine. I am sure the hip is from the difference in the way you are walking. Not only from wearing higher heels, but you are probably favoring the foot that hurts the most, which will put your spine out of alignment. Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Some medication, she's not sure what, but she has to see the surgeon and radiologist first, one in July, the other in August or September.


That seems like an awfully long time between now and the appointments. Or do they want to wait a while after her radiotherapy to see how that has gone?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, how are you all?
> 
> Not been on much lately, bit hard with deadline projects to cover. Got them done and my cardigan, which I need to do trim on again as too tight.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear of your friend's loss.

Hope your DSF heals quickly. And has learned his lesson with power tools!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Although I don't read your KTP now, I do see posts from many of you on the regular forum. Just wanted to wish all of you a very Happy Mothers Day-- even those in the UK who celebrated it in March! Hope your day is very special.


Hello my friend! We miss you here. KAP registration is open if you are interested! Would love to see you again. Happy Mothers Day to you also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all you dear mothers out there.
> I found this on a little card, in my dads wallet after he passed.
> It's a lovely tribute to mothers.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely poem. Happy Mother's Day to all.
> 
> Kaye, sounds like your house must smell wonderful with all the cooking & baking.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful gift from your DS! Very thoughtful. No wonder he couldn't wait to give it to you! Glad you got the spraying done. Hope the painting is soon finished. Apple pie sounds good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gwen, good job sorting out. Enjoy your brunch tomorrow.

Sassafrass, Good for you! I really need to start getting my stuff sorted out. Good you got to walk Maya and can lift so much now. 

Happy Mothers Day to all the moms, and aunts. 

I am caught up, page 9. We will be back on the road in the morning. We are headed home. We will be home sometime on Tuesday. DH goes back to work on Wed. Then on the following Monday, I will be going to a RV rally about an hour from home for the week. DH will join me Wed. 

We have been wandering around Virginia this week. The steam engine 611 is running a special passenger trip this weekend here between Roanoke and Lynchburg. We found places to watch for it and get photos and video. It ran today, and again tomorrow. This morning, we got up early and drove 2 hours to go see Schuyler, Virginia, and the house that was in the TV series The Waltons. Really enjoyed that! We still watch the reruns. Then after the 611 had made it's runs, we have pretty much just chilled at camp. I have been reading a lot. Just not been in the mood to drag out the computer. I no sooner get it out, then have to put it away again, as there is no where to put it to keep it out. I have managed to get a pair of socks finished for me, and have one sock finished for DH. I really need to work on my cotton T-shirt for Designer's workshop, but have not been able to concentrate on it. And I forgot to bring my notebook with me that has my measurements in it. Ooops. 

It is 10:20 pm, and I am about ready for bed. Will need to get things put away ready for the road first thing in the morning.

Prayers and hugs for all. Good night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie those are terrific. Love the sapphires, I have a golden brown one in my ring. You think they are only blue, but can be pink, green, gold, also.


I didn't know until now that they came other than blue.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, lovely jewelry and love backpack fabric.
> Gwen, good job. I'm still straightening craft room. Did all the ironing in there today. Treated myself to a Craftsy class on streaking! Always wanted to learn how and it includes color work which I enjoy. And it was ON SALE.
> Maya and I had our walk. Did weights in gym. Can now do 40 lbs resistance. Then waterlogged half an hour , hot tub and sauna.


I didn't know anyone would need a class to take up streaking😄😄. Will we have to start calling you Ethel?😄😄


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, you are going to have an empty house soon with all th cleaning & purging. Don't overdo & be in pain again.

I looked up that yougert maker, on Amazon.ca is $133+ shipping & in the US it's $35 &#128561; Do you think we are being gouged?

Tami, glad you're having a nice vacation


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely poem. Happy Mother's Day to all.
> 
> Kaye, sounds like your house must smell wonderful with all the cooking & baking.
> 
> ...


Beautiful gifts Bonnie and supper sounds delicious . Haven't had apple pie in ages could just eat some now and I shouldn't be thinking about food as its only 4 am here , birds have just started singing away


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Older DGDs came over and helped me purse and sort all my clothing/laundry. Ended up taking 6 very large contractor size bags of stuff to Goodwill. This next week I will tackle the dresser and purge there. Slowly but surely all will get done.
> 
> Tomorrow will be going to oldest DDs with family for brunch to celebrate Mothers Day. Happy Mother Day to those of you celebrating this month. And if you aren't a mother but help raising a child happy mother's day to you also. Hope everyone has a memorable day.
> 
> I'm pretty tired tonight. Will TTYL.


Sounds like you had a busy time . I find things get done better when time is taken . 
Have a lovely relaxing time at your daughters


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thursday was DH's birthday which just happens to be Cinco de Mayo which is a popular Mexican holiday and celebrated with gusto around here. I called oldest DD and asked her to drive us to a restaurant for dinner not remembering that it was a Mexican restaurant. When we got there, the line was out the door with an hour wait. We quickly decided to go elsewhere. We ended up at a steak house and it was a fancy one for us. The food was delicious but the outstanding part was the service. It was a wonderful experience. We are not used to "fine dining" but it was fun. I doubt we will do it again and it was a bit out of our price range too.
We took DD as our driver. I don't like to drive at night anymore. DD's DH and daughter are at their farm so she is basically alone. She is a police officer and has a few more years until she retires so stays here and goes to the farm as often as she can.
I went to the dr. for a routine look at my meds. My lab work came back that I am very anemic. Got called back into the office for more lab work and have an apt with a GI dr. I have no signs, to me, of bleeding but we can't go by how I feel. I am tired but think that my thyroid isn't balanced yet. He did change that and put me on double iron until I can get in to see the other dr. I think it is nothing but can't afford to ignore it.
Otherwise, things are routine around here. DH has good days and not so good days but that is to be expected. Today was a good day so that was nice. Parkinson's is a nasty condition. It is so involved and right now his biggest complaint is the balance so he has trouble walking, Such is life.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know anyone would need a class to take up streaking😄😄. Will we have to start calling you Ethel?😄😄


😄 I didn't see that I just automatically read it as I was supposed too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know anyone would need a class to take up streaking😄😄. Will we have to start calling you Ethel?😄😄


Steeking, perhaps!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, you are going to have an empty house soon with all th cleaning & purging. Don't overdo & be in pain again.
> 
> I looked up that yougert maker, on Amazon.ca is $133+ shipping & in the US it's $35 😱 Do you think we are being gouged?
> 
> Tami, glad you're having a nice vacation


We had them on sale recently for $10, they are usually around $20 for the flask and the actual yoghurt container recipe book etc. The sachets cost around $4 for enough to make a litre. I'd say yes someone is making a vast profit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is there a reason you went off the FeverFew? I still take one a day and even during the really horrible barometric storms we've been having, I've stayed clear of migraines -- slight headaches is all.


They were related to hormones and now I am post menopausal I suspected that they would have settled down. So as they had just gone up in price significantly (imported from the US and thus increasing in price with our dollar as it is) decided to wean myself off them and see what happened If I only get one every few months I don't mind- and this was very mild and feel almost normal already. If they increase in frequency then I will go back on them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely poem. Happy Mother's Day to all.
> 
> Kaye, sounds like your house must smell wonderful with all the cooking & baking.
> 
> ...


Ham sounds good, I think I may have to pick one up and bake, it's been a quite a while since we've had it, I wanted to make an apple pie, but didn't like the price of apples, good grief, over $2 a pound at the cheapest and over $5 for Honeycrisp.
The pendant and bag are gorgeous!! :thumbup: 
It was fairly nice most of the day, but it's blowing and pouring again now. Oh well, will make for a good nights sleep, I sleep good in a storm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, lovely jewelry and love backpack fabric.
> Gwen, good job. I'm still straightening craft room. Did all the ironing in there today. Treated myself to a Craftsy class on streaking! Always wanted to learn how and it includes color work which I enjoy. And it was ON SALE.
> Maya and I had our walk. Did weights in gym. Can now do 40 lbs resistance. Then waterlogged half an hour , hot tub and sauna.


LOL! I was reading with David reading over my shoulder, and the class on streaking got us both for a second, thank you for the laugh, I needed that, now make sure you let us know what you learn about streaking colors, I'm intrigued. 
You definitely got your exercise in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, good job sorting out. Enjoy your brunch tomorrow.
> 
> Sassafrass, Good for you! I really need to start getting my stuff sorted out. Good you got to walk Maya and can lift so much now.
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip home! Sounds like you've had a wonderful time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know anyone would need a class to take up streaking😄😄. Will we have to start calling you Ethel?😄😄


 :XD: :XD: But it was too late, she'd already got a free shot! Gotta love Ray Stevens. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, off to bed, sweet dreams all. 
HUGS!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful gifts Bonnie and supper sounds delicious . Haven't had apple pie in ages could just eat some now and I shouldn't be thinking about food as its only 4 am here , birds have just started singing away


4 am, can't sleep? Hope things are OK
Too bad you couldn't pop over for pie


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you re dads little poem I found.
On the back of the card it says it came from a bar in Colon Panama
Called the rendezvous. I know he went there during WW2 on board his warship The Leander, so this little card has a long history behind it.
Sadly his parents died during the war, never knowing if their only son would return, so it has special meaning to him. 
I had the celebrant recite it at my mothers funeral as the words are so meaningful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you re dads little poem I found.
> On the back of the card it says it came from a bar in Colon Panama
> Called the rendezvous. I know he went there during WW2 on board his warship The Leander, so this little card has a long history behind it.
> Sadly his parents died during the war, never knowing if their only son would return, so it has special meaning to him.
> I had the celebrant recite it at my mothers funeral as the words are so meaningful.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely poem. Happy Mother's Day to all.
> 
> Kaye, sounds like your house must smell wonderful with all the cooking & baking.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful Mothers Day gift Bonnie. Have a wonderful day with your family.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely poem. Happy Mother's Day to all.
> 
> Kaye, sounds like your house must smell wonderful with all the cooking & baking.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful Mothers Day gift Bonnie. Have a wonderful day with your family.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Treated myself to a Craftsy class on streaking! Always wanted to learn how and it includes color work which I enjoy. And it was ON SALE.
> 
> Streaking???!!!
> :lol: :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good Saturday afternoon all. We are having a fantastic weekend weatherwise. About 24c today and set to get higher tomorrow. Perfect summer weather as far as I'm concerned, I think we just skipped spring.
> Another great opening as always Sam, thanks to you and all the summary ladies. Some great smoothie recipes but I think I may be the only person in the world without a smoothie maker or some sort of liquidiser!
> 
> Pacer, what an honour for Matthew, I can't wait to see the video.
> ...


Hope it doesn't mean you are in for a hot summer!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 4 am, can't sleep? Hope things are OK
> Too bad you couldn't pop over for pie


Ive always woke up early although 4 am is a bit to early even for me . I don't mind when it's light mornings as its my favourite part of the day . Was out with mishka just after 5 , thick fog here just reminded me of Victorian London . Still misty now at 9.30 looks like sea fret , as we are not far from the coast it sometime comes right in to us hope the sun comes out and makes it disappear
Would have loved some apple pie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't know if anyone else has posted but we are now officially in election mode- an election was announced today for July2nd- exactly what has been predicted for a few months now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Treated myself to a Craftsy class on streaking! Always wanted to learn how and it includes color work which I enjoy. And it was ON SALE.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely poem. Happy Mother's Day to all.
> 
> Kaye, sounds like your house must smell wonderful with all the cooking & baking.
> 
> ...


Lovely gifts Bonnie, Happy Mother's Day to you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, lovely jewelry and love backpack fabric.
> Gwen, good job. I'm still straightening craft room. Did all the ironing in there today. Treated myself to a Craftsy class on streaking! Always wanted to learn how and it includes color work which I enjoy. And it was ON SALE.
> Maya and I had our walk. Did weights in gym. Can now do 40 lbs resistance. Then waterlogged half an hour , hot tub and sauna.


What a picture it conjures up of you at the 'streaking' class! :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ouch! Hope the poking around with the ingrown toenail wasn't too painful. Been there, done that. Hope it heals quickly. I have never known a Podiatrist to make house calls!


It wasn't half as bad as I expected and it feels great today. Podiatrist only makes house calls because I was paying for it, but, believe me, it was £20 well spent!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Hi Sam et. al
> Anytime a flavor like (vanilla) is added, it means sugar. Plain, non fat yogurt should be found everywhere nowadays especially if you have a local "health food store". I don't know why Greek Yoghurt can't be substituted. It is so yummy and thick and creamy. We use it in our smoothies and have done for years. Non fat, plain! Bon appetit


Don't think I've seen you here on the Tea Party before- though I have seen you around on KP so I could be wrong! Welcome anyway.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Tami - I envy you seeing the Walton's house, I used to love that programme and still occasionally watch the re-runs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know anyone would need a class to take up streaking😄😄. Will we have to start calling you Ethel?😄😄


Loved that song.....now I'm singing it! :shock: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful pendant and I absolutely love the fabric of the purse/backpack. What a sweet son to think of you during his travels.


RE Bonnie's Mothers Day present.... very very nice.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn - Glad you all had a nice time for DH's birthday and I hope they get your bloods sorted out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know anyone would need a class to take up streaking😄😄. Will we have to start calling you Ethel?😄😄


 :thumbup: Good one Bonnie! Funny....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, you are going to have an empty house soon with all th cleaning & purging. Don't overdo & be in pain again.
> 
> I looked up that yougert maker, on Amazon.ca is $133+ shipping & in the US it's $35 😱 Do you think we are being gouged?
> 
> Tami, glad you're having a nice vacation


Good heavens that is quite a difference! :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

When I was Googling 'Mother's Day cards' there were some awful ones....what would you say to any offspring who sent you a card that said "Thank you for wiping my bum!" or even worse "I wish you still breast fed me!" I think I've got a sense of humour, but that's not funny. :thumbdown:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Although I don't read your KTP now, I do see posts from many of you on the regular forum. Just wanted to wish all of you a very Happy Mothers Day-- even those in the UK who celebrated it in March! Hope your day is very special.


Thanks for popping in. You could always look at Sam's opening and the summary and thus keep up with what is happening with us all.

Mothers Day for us is nearly finished while just beginning for most of us celebrating Mothers Day today.

Had a nice afternoon with my siblings and mother- and Vicky and Elizabeth. Being a delight this afternoon.

BTW this was taken back in January


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely poem. Happy Mother's Day to all.
> 
> Kaye, sounds like your house must smell wonderful with all the cooking & baking.
> 
> ...


What a lovely gift that was.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know until now that they came other than blue.


Nor did I. (sapphires)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Steeking, perhaps!?


Despite my previous comments I assume that this was what she meant to say.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you re dads little poem I found.
> On the back of the card it says it came from a bar in Colon Panama
> Called the rendezvous. I know he went there during WW2 on board his warship The Leander, so this little card has a long history behind it.
> Sadly his parents died during the war, never knowing if their only son would return, so it has special meaning to him.
> I had the celebrant recite it at my mothers funeral as the words are so meaningful.


How nice for you to still have that little card.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Don't know if anyone else has posted but we are now officially in election mode- an election was announced today for July2nd- exactly what has been predicted for a few months now.


Mmm hmm..... again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> When I was Googling 'Mother's Day cards' there were some awful ones....what would you say to any offspring who sent you a card that said "Thank you for wiping my bum!" or even worse "I wish you still breast fed me!" I think I've got a sense of humour, but that's not funny. :thumbdown:


 :roll: :thumbdown: Agree


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It wasn't half as bad as I expected and it feels great today. Podiatrist only makes house calls because I was paying for it, but, believe me, it was £20 well spent!


Sounds like it was worth it if it is feeling better


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> When I was Googling 'Mother's Day cards' there were some awful ones....what would you say to any offspring who sent you a card that said "Thank you for wiping my bum!" or even worse "I wish you still breast fed me!" I think I've got a sense of humour, but that's not funny. :thumbdown:


Our sermon this morning started with our minister telling the story of a minister who had to give a sermon to a picky group of older women who came on Mothers Day. He started with 'The best years of my life were spent in the arms of another man's wife'. He was so agitated by the those he was preaching to he forgot to clarify that he was talking about his own mother! So the women spent the whole sermon disgusted with him!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm hmm..... again.


Will we have our 6th PM in 6 years (or thereabouts)? I hope not.

How was your Mothers Day?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thanks for popping in. You could always look at Sam's opening and the summary and thus keep up with what is happening with us all.
> 
> Mothers Day for us is nearly finished while just beginning for most of us celebrating Mothers Day today.
> 
> ...


 :-( The link says it has either expired or is only available to an audience we are not in..... I would think we would have to either be your or Vicky's friend on FB....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Will we have our 6th PM in 6 years (or thereabouts)? I hope not.
> 
> How was your Mothers Day?


I hope not too..... its beyond ridiculous!

My day was pretty good... DS and DD and Serena came over for couple of hours... I had a lovely time playing. She is saying lots of sentences now. Growing up too fast.

Just thinking about the FB photo of Elizabeth... if Vicky allowed it, I think you should be able to drag it off your FB page to desktop then on to here.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :-( The link says it has either expired or is only available to an audience we are not in..... I would think we would have to either be your or Vicky's friend on FB....


OK deleted the link. Will see if I can find the same photo- if its on Facebook I have no problems posting it here! She knows I post them here if I have them if they have been on Facebook.
Think this is the one- taken by by brother back in December I think, maybe January. Yep this is the one.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> OK deleted the link. Will see if I can find the same photo- if its on Facebook I have no problems posting it here! She knows I post them here if I have them if they have been on Facebook.
> Think this is the one- taken by by brother back in December I think, maybe January. Yep this is the one.


Aaaww she is a gorgeous little doll. Thats a lovely photo.  

I bet she is sooo much bigger now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope not too..... its beyond ridiculous!
> 
> My day was pretty good... DS and DD and Serena came over for couple of hours... I had a lovely time playing. She is saying lots of sentences now. Growing up too fast.
> 
> Just thinking about the FB photo of Elizabeth... if Vicky allowed it, I think you should be able to drag it off your FB page to desktop then on to here.....


I found it in my photos but I will remember that suggestion for next time.

Don't they grow up quickly?- she was around Elizabeth's age when I saw her! She was very happy with Grandma cuddles today, tolerated Grandpa cuddles but no one else (other than her parents). 
It's interesting how introducing solids has changed. We used to withhold the foods most likely to cause allergies but now they say introduce them before 6 months. So she had egg today. Peanuts next on the list (well peanut paste as a taste. I suggested a bit of breast milk in it to make it a good consistency). She loves her solids.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaww she is a gorgeous little doll. Thats a lovely photo.
> 
> I bet she is sooo much bigger now.


Its a great photo isn't it? Martin takes lovely photos- in fact had some published in a book recently.

She sure is bigger- and getting her in that position is hard now- too much to see around her. the older kids in her generation came up to her and one stage and she was fascinated by them. They had a lovely time 'talking' together. Interesting how even at this age she knows they are not adults. Oldest 6. 
I don't see them all that often but I turned up today and came in to a great welcome from them- Its so good to see you one of them said and all 3 came up for cuddles- including the 3 year old whom I have only seen about 3 times (she was with her mother for the first 2 years but fortunately my nephew now has custody).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Its a great photo isn't it? Martin takes lovely photos- in fact had some published in a book recently.
> 
> She sure is bigger- and getting her in that position is hard now- too much to see around her. the older kids in her generation came up to her and one stage and she was fascinated by them. They had a lovely time 'talking' together. Interesting how even at this age she knows they are not adults. Oldest 6.
> I don't see them all that often but I turned up today and came in to a great welcome from them- Its so good to see you one of them said and all 3 came up for cuddles- including the 3 year old whom I have only seen about 3 times (she was with her mother for the first 2 years but fortunately my nephew now has custody).


Thats nice that you got to see them then. And yep they soon work out children. I took Serena to a friends daughter's place few weeks ago. She has a 5 year old, they had never met before and within minutes Serena went off to the other end of the house with the little girl to play... she kept popping back just to check that I was there though, wouldnt talk to the parents either. Funny.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Mothers day to those celebrating today. Matthew made sure to tell me yesterday. He sure is a sweet heart. I took him for a haircut yesterday so that he would look nice for Wednesday's private reception for artists. It will be crowded with people so I expect him to stand off to the side whenever possible. The lady who cut his hair said that her brother in law has a piece of art entered as well. We will look for it when we are there. I took Thursday off from work so I wouldn't have to be out late and then try to get up early and function the next day. It should take about 45 minutes to get to the event but there is construction so I know that I will have delays both ways.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't know if anyone else has posted but we are now officially in election mode- an election was announced today for July2nd- exactly what has been predicted for a few months now.


Oh, how I wish our election period was just a few months instead of a year plus!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Despite my previous comments I assume that this was what she meant to say.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> OK deleted the link. Will see if I can find the same photo- if its on Facebook I have no problems posting it here! She knows I post them here if I have them if they have been on Facebook.
> Think this is the one- taken by by brother back in December I think, maybe January. Yep this is the one.


What a special photo, Margaret- thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Mothers day to those celebrating today. Matthew made sure to tell me yesterday. He sure is a sweet heart. I took him for a haircut yesterday so that he would look nice for Wednesday's private reception for artists. It will be crowded with people so I expect him to stand off to the side whenever possible. The lady who cut his hair said that her brother in law has a piece of art entered as well. We will look for it when we are there. I took Thursday off from work so I wouldn't have to be out late and then try to get up early and function the next day. It should take about 45 minutes to get to the event but there is construction so I know that I will have delays both ways.


Still ten minutes left, thanks, Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Oh, how I wish our election period was just a few months instead of a year plus!


To be honest I think much of the world agrees with you, Joy!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still ten minutes left, thanks, Mary!


You are welcome. I hope your weather was enjoyable for the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> You are welcome. I hope your weather was enjoyable for the day.


Grey, but not exactly wet- the whole week's forecast is rain! But heck, it's Autumn! Pity we can't export the rain to Alberta.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Oh, how I wish our election period was just a few months instead of a year plus!


I hate the 6 weeks or so that we get- I'm not sure how I would cope with your system!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sassafras....streaking*....now isn't the desert too hot to take off your clothes and run through it! LOL.....sorry but I just couldn't resist. No, I didn't ever streak but do have memories of students at UGA streaking across campus. Just never thought of doing it at our age! LOL



sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, lovely jewelry and love backpack fabric.
> Gwen, good job. I'm still straightening craft room. Did all the ironing in there today. Treated myself to a Craftsy class on streaking! Always wanted to learn how and it includes color work which I enjoy. And it was ON SALE.
> Maya and I had our walk. Did weights in gym. Can now do 40 lbs resistance. Then waterlogged half an hour , hot tub and sauna.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good grief! Gouging for sure!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, you are going to have an empty house soon with all th cleaning & purging. Don't overdo & be in pain again.
> 
> I looked up that yougert maker, on Amazon.ca is $133+ shipping & in the US it's $35 😱 Do you think we are being gouged?
> 
> Tami, glad you're having a nice vacation


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hope it doesn't mean you are in for a hot summer!


Just got back from my Sunday walk, hottest day of the year so far, my car temp was saying 27c. I won't get too excited though it won't last! I could handle this sort of temp from now till Christmas!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yeah- streaks of colour- after she said it includes colour work :-D :-D :-D
> Maybe Craftsy have gone into hair dying.


I wasn't thinking of any of that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Bonnie*....wonder if I ordred it and had it shipped to you if it would be less? If you are interested, I can check it out and I would gladly do it and you could just reimburse me. Let me know.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, you are going to have an empty house soon with all th cleaning & purging. Don't overdo & be in pain again.
> 
> I looked up that yougert maker, on Amazon.ca is $133+ shipping & in the US it's $35 😱 Do you think we are being gouged?
> 
> Tami, glad you're having a nice vacation


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens that is quite a difference! :shock:


See they're selling them on Amazon UK for just over £11 which is probably about the same as US.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also...LOL not a chance of emptying the house. DH and I both collect "stuff"....not hoarders but all sorts of stuff. Cleaning it out just make room for more! LOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, you are going to have an empty house soon with all th cleaning & purging. Don't overdo & be in pain again.
> 
> I looked up that yougert maker, on Amazon.ca is $133+ shipping & in the US it's $35 😱 Do you think we are being gouged?
> 
> Tami, glad you're having a nice vacation


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> OK deleted the link. Will see if I can find the same photo- if its on Facebook I have no problems posting it here! She knows I post them here if I have them if they have been on Facebook.
> Think this is the one- taken by by brother back in December I think, maybe January. Yep this is the one.


Lovely picture Darowil. I have a similar one of me with my Mum and Granny and DD#1. Sadly Granny had passed away before my second one was born.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> OK deleted the link. Will see if I can find the same photo- if its on Facebook I have no problems posting it here! She knows I post them here if I have them if they have been on Facebook.
> Think this is the one- taken by by brother back in December I think, maybe January. Yep this is the one.


Very precious. Hope she has a wonderful first Mother's Day for her. Happy Mother's Day to you and your Mom!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn please give your DH belated Birthday wishes from me. It sounds like a wonderful dinner you both had. I know what you mean about fine dining be a rare experience so super glad you got to enjoy it on his special day. Wonderful that your daughter was able to drive you two.


Railyn said:


> Thursday was DH's birthday which just happens to be Cinco de Mayo which is a popular Mexican holiday and celebrated with gusto around here. I called oldest DD and asked her to drive us to a restaurant for dinner not remembering that it was a Mexican restaurant. When we got there, the line was out the door with an hour wait. We quickly decided to go elsewhere. We ended up at a steak house and it was a fancy one for us. The food was delicious but the outstanding part was the service. It was a wonderful experience. We are not used to "fine dining" but it was fun. I doubt we will do it again and it was a bit out of our price range too.
> We took DD as our driver. I don't like to drive at night anymore. DD's DH and daughter are at their farm so she is basically alone. She is a police officer and has a few more years until she retires so stays here and goes to the farm as often as she can.
> I went to the dr. for a routine look at my meds. My lab work came back that I am very anemic. Got called back into the office for more lab work and have an apt with a GI dr. I have no signs, to me, of bleeding but we can't go by how I feel. I am tired but think that my thyroid isn't balanced yet. He did change that and put me on double iron until I can get in to see the other dr. I think it is nothing but can't afford to ignore it.
> Otherwise, things are routine around here. DH has good days and not so good days but that is to be expected. Today was a good day so that was nice. Parkinson's is a nasty condition. It is so involved and right now his biggest complaint is the balance so he has trouble walking, Such is life.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I eat a lot of apples and have been shocked by the price of them recently. Didn't realize there was an apple shortage to warrant such prices.



Poledra65 said:


> Ham sounds good, I think I may have to pick one up and bake, it's been a quite a while since we've had it, I wanted to make an apple pie, but didn't like the price of apples, good grief, over $2 a pound at the cheapest and over $5 for Honeycrisp.
> The pendant and bag are gorgeous!! :thumbup:
> It was fairly nice most of the day, but it's blowing and pouring again now. Oh well, will make for a good nights sleep, I sleep good in a storm.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The sapphire we mined ourself in the North Georgia mountains was a grayish color with the "star" in the center once polished. When arranging to have it cut, polished and set they asked us if we wanted it treated in the lab so it would be blue. Learned that to have the blue color it is somehow treated/enhanced. We kept it the natural color which is lovely. I'll try to remember to take a picture of it and post it later.



darowil said:


> Nor did I. (sapphires)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...poor guy....LOL


darowil said:


> Our sermon this morning started with our minister telling the story of a minister who had to give a sermon to a picky group of older women who came on Mothers Day. He started with 'The best years of my life were spent in the arms of another man's wife'. He was so agitated by the those he was preaching to he forgot to clarify that he was talking about his own mother! So the women spent the whole sermon disgusted with him!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a treasured picture! That is fantastic! Thank you for sharing this.



darowil said:


> OK deleted the link. Will see if I can find the same photo- if its on Facebook I have no problems posting it here! She knows I post them here if I have them if they have been on Facebook.
> Think this is the one- taken by by brother back in December I think, maybe January. Yep this is the one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For real....I'm so sick of it already.

By the way, I noticed in the digest last week one day of a yarn crawl in some part of WI (think it was near you) and wondered if you went or are going? Silly me doesn't remember the date either.



purl2diva said:


> Oh, how I wish our election period was just a few months instead of a year plus!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For real....I'm so sick of it already.
> 
> By the way, I noticed in the digest last week one day of a yarn crawl in some part of WI (think it was near you) and wondered if you went or are going? Silly me doesn't remember the date either.


Would love to so something like that but right now we aren't straying very far from home.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lovely four generation picture, Margaret.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> OK deleted the link. Will see if I can find the same photo- if its on Facebook I have no problems posting it here! She knows I post them here if I have them if they have been on Facebook.
> Think this is the one- taken by by brother back in December I think, maybe January. Yep this is the one.


Lovely photo Margaret!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> That seems like an awfully long time between now and the appointments. Or do they want to wait a while after her radiotherapy to see how that has gone?


I think that's the system she's on. Thanks for your continued prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, how fun to see the Walton house. We need pic of sock.
Bonnie, ah yes, I could ride Maya and go for Lady Godiva! Never been brave enough to steek. But project seems to be cowl with buttons so not too bad if you mess up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you had a nice birthday celebration.

Hope they find the cause of your anemia soon. Do you like raisins? When my DH was in an accident & his blood was low, I left a bag of raisins on the counter, he ate some whenever he went by, it was amazing how quickly thst brought his hemoglobin back up. I know if you're losing it somewhere it won't. Help that but may help maintain a bit.



Railyn said:


> Thursday was DH's birthday which just happens to be Cinco de Mayo which is a popular Mexican holiday and celebrated with gusto around here. I called oldest DD and asked her to drive us to a restaurant for dinner not remembering that it was a Mexican restaurant. When we got there, the line was out the door with an hour wait. We quickly decided to go elsewhere. We ended up at a steak house and it was a fancy one for us. The food was delicious but the outstanding part was the service. It was a wonderful experience. We are not used to "fine dining" but it was fun. I doubt we will do it again and it was a bit out of our price range too.
> We took DD as our driver. I don't like to drive at night anymore. DD's DH and daughter are at their farm so she is basically alone. She is a police officer and has a few more years until she retires so stays here and goes to the farm as often as she can.
> I went to the dr. for a routine look at my meds. My lab work came back that I am very anemic. Got called back into the office for more lab work and have an apt with a GI dr. I have no signs, to me, of bleeding but we can't go by how I feel. I am tired but think that my thyroid isn't balanced yet. He did change that and put me on double iron until I can get in to see the other dr. I think it is nothing but can't afford to ignore it.
> Otherwise, things are routine around here. DH has good days and not so good days but that is to be expected. Today was a good day so that was nice. Parkinson's is a nasty condition. It is so involved and right now his biggest complaint is the balance so he has trouble walking, Such is life.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ham sounds good, I think I may have to pick one up and bake, it's been a quite a while since we've had it, I wanted to make an apple pie, but didn't like the price of apples, good grief, over $2 a pound at the cheapest and over $5 for Honeycrisp.
> The pendant and bag are gorgeous!! :thumbup:
> It was fairly nice most of the day, but it's blowing and pouring again now. Oh well, will make for a good nights sleep, I sleep good in a storm.


I cheated, the pie was in the freezer from last fall when apples were cheap by the case :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> When I was Googling 'Mother's Day cards' there were some awful ones....what would you say to any offspring who sent you a card that said "Thank you for wiping my bum!" or even worse "I wish you still breast fed me!" I think I've got a sense of humour, but that's not funny. :thumbdown:


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> OK deleted the link. Will see if I can find the same photo- if its on Facebook I have no problems posting it here! She knows I post them here if I have them if they have been on Facebook.
> Think this is the one- taken by by brother back in December I think, maybe January. Yep this is the one.


Great photo, you sure look like your mom. 3 generations all have the same wonderful smile.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Oh, how I wish our election period was just a few months instead of a year plus!


Yes, it would drives me crazy, my DH watches the US election stuff on TV, seems like it never ends, they start talking of the next one the day after one is over. Here we have about 2 months of it & that's more than enough.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Grey, but not exactly wet- the whole week's forecast is rain! But heck, it's Autumn! Pity we can't export the rain to Alberta.


& Saskatchewan too, forests are tinder dry I hope we get some rain soon but nothing in the forecast. The Fort McMurray fire is heading to Saskatchewan now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Bonnie*....wonder if I ordred it and had it shipped to you if it would be less? If you are interested, I can check it out and I would gladly do it and you could just reimburse me. Let me know.


Thanks but no, we don't use enough of it for me to bother making it. The only one DH or I eat is Minigo & I don't think it "real" yogurt :lol: I was just looking for curiosity & then outraged at the difference! Good grief.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, how fun to see the Walton house. We need pic of sock.
> Bonnie, ah yes, I could ride Maya and go for Lady Godiva! Never been brave enough to steek. But project seems to be cowl with buttons so not too bad if you mess up.


  :lol: :lol: Sorry, I just couldn't resist. I thought it was either steeking, which I wouldn't be brave enough to try or sreaking, as in a special way to dye yarn.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Don't know if anyone else has posted but we are now officially in election mode- an election was announced today for July2nd- exactly what has been predicted for a few months now.


Has Australia decided to have an election every year . It sure seems like it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> When I was Googling 'Mother's Day cards' there were some awful ones....what would you say to any offspring who sent you a card that said "Thank you for wiping my bum!" or even worse "I wish you still breast fed me!" I think I've got a sense of humour, but that's not funny. :thumbdown:


You definitely have a sense of humour and I agree with you they are not funny


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> OK deleted the link. Will see if I can find the same photo- if its on Facebook I have no problems posting it here! She knows I post them here if I have them if they have been on Facebook.
> Think this is the one- taken by by brother back in December I think, maybe January. Yep this is the one.


Beautiful picture Margaret , wonder if Eliabeth will have the same beautiful smile


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & Saskatchewan too, forests are tinder dry I hope we get some rain soon but nothing in the forecast. The Fort McMurray fire is heading to Saskatchewan now.


What are your normal rainfall figures for Summer, Bonnie? or do you rely more on the Winter snowfalls? I am so sorry it's heading into Saskatchewan!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

purl2diva said:


> Oh, how I wish our election period was just a few months instead of a year plus!


The American election does seem to go on for a long time . We have just had some local elections here . I'm sure they just make up job titles so some ex politician can get another job doing nothing , we have so many MPs for our small area , then we have the local council , a mayor , and starting last year someone who has something to do with the police commission can't even remember the title they made up for him , wonder how we managed when half of these jobs didn't exist , more than likely could pay for more things that the community needed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Just got back from my Sunday walk, hottest day of the year so far, my car temp was saying 27c. I won't get too excited though it won't last! I could handle this sort of temp from now till Christmas!!


IT turned out nice and warm up here to after a misty start , do wish it would stay from now till at least September


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm behind again. Another great array of recipes Sam, and helpful summaries from the ladies.

Congratulations to Alex on his graduation. Sure hope he finds the job he wants. Lucky Bailee that she was able to get a job so quick.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & Saskatchewan too, forests are tinder dry I hope we get some rain soon but nothing in the forecast. The Fort McMurray fire is heading to Saskatchewan now.


I saw that on the news . They showed maps and where it was heading . I've got my fingers crossed that you get lots and lots of rain


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> IT turned out nice and warm up here to after a misty start , do wish it would stay from now till at least September


 :thumbup: :thumbup: It could stay till Christmas for me!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah- streaks of colour- after she said it includes colour work :-D :-D :-D
> Maybe Craftsy have gone into hair dying.


 :XD:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I saw that on the news . They showed maps and where it was heading . I've got my fingers crossed that you get lots and lots of rain


And they've just said on the news that it could take months to get it under control.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> When I was Googling 'Mother's Day cards' there were some awful ones....what would you say to any offspring who sent you a card that said "Thank you for wiping my bum!" or even worse "I wish you still breast fed me!" I think I've got a sense of humour, but that's not funny. :thumbdown:


Ooh, I have to agree with you, who would come up with a card like that, let alone market them? :thumbdown:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Our sermon this morning started with our minister telling the story of a minister who had to give a sermon to a picky group of older women who came on Mothers Day. He started with 'The best years of my life were spent in the arms of another man's wife'. He was so agitated by the those he was preaching to he forgot to clarify that he was talking about his own mother! So the women spent the whole sermon disgusted with him!


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> OK deleted the link. Will see if I can find the same photo- if its on Facebook I have no problems posting it here! She knows I post them here if I have them if they have been on Facebook.
> Think this is the one- taken by by brother back in December I think, maybe January. Yep this is the one.


Great picture, she's a little cutie, look at all that hair. You 3 look fabulous also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I found it in my photos but I will remember that suggestion for next time.
> 
> Don't they grow up quickly?- she was around Elizabeth's age when I saw her! She was very happy with Grandma cuddles today, tolerated Grandpa cuddles but no one else (other than her parents).
> It's interesting how introducing solids has changed. We used to withhold the foods most likely to cause allergies but now they say introduce them before 6 months. So she had egg today. Peanuts next on the list (well peanut paste as a taste. I suggested a bit of breast milk in it to make it a good consistency). She loves her solids.


 Hopefully getting her system used to those foods so early will inhibit the allergies. 
The kids all know a good cuddler when they spot one. 
It's wonderful that you were able to spend the day with them all in one space.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thats nice that you got to see them then. And yep they soon work out children. I took Serena to a friends daughter's place few weeks ago. She has a 5 year old, they had never met before and within minutes Serena went off to the other end of the house with the little girl to play... she kept popping back just to check that I was there though, wouldnt talk to the parents either. Funny.


Children are so much fun to watch grow, the way they interact and things are so interesting. She's just growing up so fast, seems like just yesterday that Sarah was so sick during the pregnancy.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I wanted to pop on and wish all the Mothers " Happy Mother's Day". Hope everyone has a great Sunday.

Love to all, Sharon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I eat a lot of apples and have been shocked by the price of them recently. Didn't realize there was an apple shortage to warrant such prices.


Me either, I sure hope my apple trees start to bare fruit one year soon, I have 3 and Marla has 2 so if they ever have babies, we'll be setting pretty, hopefully. 
At the very least, I hope that out local apple orchard has a good crop of apples this year, I'll buy them from him at the farmers market.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

It really is sad what passes for humor these days as far as greeting cards are concerrned.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I cheated, the pie was in the freezer from last fall when apples were cheap by the case :lol:


 :thumbup: That's definitely the way to go now, with the prices.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw that on the news . They showed maps and where it was heading . I've got my fingers crossed that you get lots and lots of rain


Me too, enough to more than put out the fires and prevent new ones, but not enough to do major flooding damage.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I make enchiladas in ramekins. No dipping, no rolling, no 9 x 12 baking dish presentation. I like Corn tortillas, great for using leftover days-old ones that get dry. Oil spray cups, little enchilada sauce on the bottom, stack the cut up tortillas, add shredded Jack and Cheddar or Mexican blend. Just cheese for me, little diced onion. Use what you like, cooked chicken or cooked beef and layer more tortilla, like building lasagne. Add more sauce to top, few tablespoons each, cover with foil, bake 15-20 min at 325. If I don't overdo the sauce, these things come out in the shape of the ramekin after running a knife around the edges, turning them upside down. Drizzle with leftover sauce or not. 
You know what to do with the guacamole, green chilies, sour cream, cilantro, black olives, green onion . . . And enjoy. Easy microwave snack when you want one or two only. 
Karena


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, not to worry. I had a good laugh. Spell check will make a fallen woman out of me yet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My mouse froze again so I've been off for the last half hour trying to figure out what's wrong. It's working for now but I'm going to shut down and so some cleaning of the computer.

Happy Mother's Day to all mothers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

One of the ladies mentioned bagpipes earlier and I thought I'd post this while my mouse is working.




The bagpiper:


If you never read anything on an email please read this; it will really, really touch your heart.

Time is like a river. You cannot touch the water twice, because the flow that has passed will never pass again. Enjoy every moment of life.

As a bagpiper, I play many gigs. Recently I was asked by a funeral director to play at a graveside service for a homeless man. He had no family or friends, so the service was to be at a pauper's cemetery in the Nova Scotia back country. As I was not familiar with the backwoods, I got lost and, being a typical man, I didn't stop for directions.

I finally arrived an hour late and saw the funeral guy had evidently gone and the hearse was nowhere in sight. There were only the diggers and crew left and they were eating lunch. I felt badly and apologized to the men for being late.

I went to the side of the grave and looked down and the vault lid was already in place. I didn't know what else to do, so I started to play.

The workers put down their lunches and began to gather around. I played out my heart and soul for this man with no family and friends. I played like I've never played before for this homeless man. And as I played "Amazing Grace", the workers began to weep. They wept, I wept, we all wept together. When I finished, I packed up my bagpipes and started for my car. Though my head was hung low, my heart was full.

As I opened the door to my car, I heard one of the workers say, "I never seen anything like that before, and I've been putting in septic tanks for twenty years."

Apparently, I'm still lost....it's a man thing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Back for just a quick check in. Had a very nice brunch at oldest DD's. Came home and unloaded the one china cabinet with the help of youngest DD and DH. they then moved it into the guest room for me and moved the entertainment center that was in there out (going to get rid of it). Will be packing up the china from that cabinet to give to middle DD (step daughter) as I offered it to her since it was my MIL's china; she was thrilled that I would give it to her. I felt it only right since she (DD) was her first grandchild and my birth girls will get the two sets of china that I have that were my mom's. Also moved a small chest into guestroom and DH put tv on it instead of the huge entertainment center. I will be putting the antique knick-knack/collectibles back into the china cabinet with less crowding. It will look much better and really less crowded now in both the living room and the guest room. I then got DH to take down the drapes in the living room along with the cornice boards. Drapes were too short anyway and the cornice boards had seen better days. I finally after 23 years had found affordable drapes the correct length and had ordered them along with new rods and DH hung them for me. IMHO it looks so much better. Before he hung the drapes I washed the windows on the inside (still need to do the outside but that will have to be another day). I'm tired, not nearly finished but at least have the stuff I can not do by myself done. All the things from the chia cabinet are on the dining room table; my staging area for cleaning, keeping, or purging. I am a happy lady right now. I know that sounds crazy doing all this mother's day but it was what I really, really wanted and actually got. Oh, and DH also gave me the electric can opener I had wanted since it has become increasing difficult for me to use the manual one. Doing a happy dance!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back for just a quick check in. Had a very nice brunch at oldest DD's. Came home and unloaded the one china cabinet with the help of youngest DD and DH. they then moved it into the guest room for me and moved the entertainment center that was in there out (going to get rid of it). Will be packing up the china from that cabinet to give to middle DD (step daughter) as I offered it to her since it was my MIL's china; she was thrilled that I would give it to her. I felt it only right since she (DD) was her first grandchild and my birth girls will get the two sets of china that I have that were my mom's. Also moved a small chest into guestroom and DH put tv on it instead of the huge entertainment center. I will be putting the antique knick-knack/collectibles back into the china cabinet with less crowding. It will look much better and really less crowded now in both the living room and the guest room. I then got DH to take down the drapes in the living room along with the cornice boards. Drapes were too short anyway and the cornice boards had seen better days. I finally after 23 years had found affordable drapes the correct length and had ordered them along with new rods and DH hung them for me. IMHO it looks so much better. Before he hung the drapes I washed the windows on the inside (still need to do the outside but that will have to be another day). I'm tired, not nearly finished but at least have the stuff I can not do by myself done. All the things from the chia cabinet are on the dining room table; my staging area for cleaning, keeping, or purging. I am a happy lady right now. I know that sounds crazy doing all this mother's day but it was what I really, really wanted and actually got. Oh, and DH also gave me the electric can opener I had wanted since it has become increasing difficult for me to use the manual one. Doing a happy dance!


Sounds like the perfect day Gwen, you had a lovely meal , saw your family and got to do what you wanted to do and a perfect gift too 
Happy Mother's Day


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I eat a lot of apples and have been shocked by the price of them recently. Didn't realize there was an apple shortage to warrant such prices.


Gwen, nearly all the apples available at retail in the US now are from storage over the winter. Many around here are not in the best of condition--onions either. Apparently the winter was too mild and temps 'way to high for good storage. Supplies are likely limited due to conditions of the fruits, so prices are higher.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What are your normal rainfall figures for Summer, Bonnie? or do you rely more on the Winter snowfalls? I am so sorry it's heading into Saskatchewan!


Here's a chart we are between Lloydminster & Meadow Lake, so just n the line between central & north .
http://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Canada/Saskatchewan/precipitation-annual-average.php

Apparently the big fire at La Loche last summer may be a saving grace for them as there is no fuel nearby .

My DH is quite disgusted that they haven't lit any back fires around some of the oil facilities as that often saves places


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back for just a quick check in. Had a very nice brunch at oldest DD's. Came home and unloaded the one china cabinet with the help of youngest DD and DH. they then moved it into the guest room for me and moved the entertainment center that was in there out (going to get rid of it). Will be packing up the china from that cabinet to give to middle DD (step daughter) as I offered it to her since it was my MIL's china; she was thrilled that I would give it to her. I felt it only right since she (DD) was her first grandchild and my birth girls will get the two sets of china that I have that were my mom's. Also moved a small chest into guestroom and DH put tv on it instead of the huge entertainment center. I will be putting the antique knick-knack/collectibles back into the china cabinet with less crowding. It will look much better and really less crowded now in both the living room and the guest room. I then got DH to take down the drapes in the living room along with the cornice boards. Drapes were too short anyway and the cornice boards had seen better days. I finally after 23 years had found affordable drapes the correct length and had ordered them along with new rods and DH hung them for me. IMHO it looks so much better. Before he hung the drapes I washed the windows on the inside (still need to do the outside but that will have to be another day). I'm tired, not nearly finished but at least have the stuff I can not do by myself done. All the things from the chia cabinet are on the dining room table; my staging area for cleaning, keeping, or purging. I am a happy lady right now. I know that sounds crazy doing all this mother's day but it was what I really, really wanted and actually got. Oh, and DH also gave me the electric can opener I had wanted since it has become increasing difficult for me to use the manual one. Doing a happy dance!


Sounds like you had a very satisfying Mothers Day Gwen. Not the conventional way maybe but if it's what you wanted, then go for it. What you have achieved today will last much longer than a box of chocolates or a bunch of flowers!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like the perfect day Gwen, you had a lovely meal , saw your family and got to do what you wanted to do and a perfect gift too
> Happy Mother's Day


It does sound like the perfect Mothers Day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's a chart we are between Lloydminster & Meadow Lake, so just n the line between central & north .
> http://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Canada/Saskatchewan/precipitation-annual-average.php
> 
> Apparently the big fire at La Loche last summer may be a saving grace for them as there is no fuel nearby .
> ...


So as I had suspected in a normal year it is more from the Winter snows.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never thought of that - it is the flavor i usually buy - actually french vanilla. i will have to look and see if meijer has plain yogurt. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Very definitely Sam- the vanilla yoghurts inevitably have sugar in them, this is why I make my own Greek style yoghurt, so I can use it for savoury.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is a wonderful thing mary - good for matthew. --- sam

wam


pacer said:


> Thanks for a new start to the week Sam and helpers. We are having a warm, sunny day today. We have had a very wet week. I wish we could share some of it with Canada. More rain is expected tomorrow so I will enjoy the sun while I can. Bella is resting after her most recent surgery which was last night. Today Faith has her treatment for her immune system so the parents are having to go back and forth to be there for both girls.
> 
> I got a call this evening that was super exciting. I haven't told Matthew yet, but the Legacy Trust Award Collection does a video each year and this year, Matthew's drawing was selected to be in the video. Usually the group uses artwork from artists in their own city to do the video, but they chose to use Matthew's drawing as a part of the video. What a compliment for his fine efforts. I am suppose to get an email to let me access this video. I am not sure that I will be able to post it though as I was informed that I would be given a password to access it. I am so excited. I really needed this positive moment this week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i never thought of that - it is the flavor i usually buy - actually french vanilla. i will have to look and see if meijer has plain yogurt. --- sam


I have just today come home with a yoghurt maker for the cost of 6 packets of yoghurt mix- the flask was thrown in for nothing. Too good a bargain to pass by!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good luck with the new lappy - that should make your computer experience more of a joy than a trial. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I was looking for goat's milk (I know the store used to have it) today, and they are rearranging the whole store, and they didn't have any! Well, if they want me to shop elsewhere, that can be arranged...
> 
> The sugar free cake is made; new Lappy has arrived and I am going through the setup while typing on Computersaurus Rex...boy this week has been a battle with outdated technology. :roll: I hope I will be able to access things I haven't been able to this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news kaye - continued healing energy streaming his way. hopefully he will soon be back to his old self. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I talked to Carly a few days ago, she said that her stepdad is doing a bit better, so that is a very good thing, thank you all for the prayers, Roseanne says thank you very much also, it is a great comfort to have such support.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Much to my surprise I will be seeing the Specialist on Wednesday- I had thought it would be months, but it seems they are fast-tracking everything. This is for my hip.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The American election does seem to go on for a long time . We have just had some local elections here . I'm sure they just make up job titles so some ex politician can get another job doing nothing , we have so many MPs for our small area , then we have the local council , a mayor , and starting last year someone who has something to do with the police commission can't even remember the title they made up for him , wonder how we managed when half of these jobs didn't exist , more than likely could pay for more things that the community needed


Sounds like our healthcare, we now have so many jobs that didn't exist 15 yrs ago, I call them BS jobs :roll: :shock: My DH says they are trying to make it so expensive that people will agree to privatization to save money


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

house calls are a thing of the past in this country - unfortunately. --- sam



KateB said:


> Thanks for the opening *Sam* & congratulations to both Alex & Baillee. Glad the foot is feeling easier *Margaret* - I'm just waiting for a visit this morning from the Podiatrist to poke about in my ingrown toenail.....not looking forward to it, but needs must! :shock: I'd better go grab something to eat before she arrives. TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there will always be someone worse off than you - but that does not deminish the way you are feeling and you have every reason to gripe. tons of healing energy zooming your way to help get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



darowil said:


> And now my hip is objecting to the strange walking I'm assuming. So more icing to do. And I have a migraine- but i get so few I can't complain. Much as I feel like it! And there are so many worse off than me as I remind myself.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much to my surprise I will be seeing the Specialist on Wednesday- I had thought it would be months, but it seems they are fast-tracking everything. This is for my hip.


That's good news indeed .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have read that before, love it.



budasha said:


> One of the ladies mentioned bagpipes earlier and I thought I'd post this while my mouse is working.
> 
> The bagpiper:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like you've really had a busy day, it feels so good to get things the way you want them.



Gweniepooh said:


> Back for just a quick check in. Had a very nice brunch at oldest DD's. Came home and unloaded the one china cabinet with the help of youngest DD and DH. they then moved it into the guest room for me and moved the entertainment center that was in there out (going to get rid of it). Will be packing up the china from that cabinet to give to middle DD (step daughter) as I offered it to her since it was my MIL's china; she was thrilled that I would give it to her. I felt it only right since she (DD) was her first grandchild and my birth girls will get the two sets of china that I have that were my mom's. Also moved a small chest into guestroom and DH put tv on it instead of the huge entertainment center. I will be putting the antique knick-knack/collectibles back into the china cabinet with less crowding. It will look much better and really less crowded now in both the living room and the guest room. I then got DH to take down the drapes in the living room along with the cornice boards. Drapes were too short anyway and the cornice boards had seen better days. I finally after 23 years had found affordable drapes the correct length and had ordered them along with new rods and DH hung them for me. IMHO it looks so much better. Before he hung the drapes I washed the windows on the inside (still need to do the outside but that will have to be another day). I'm tired, not nearly finished but at least have the stuff I can not do by myself done. All the things from the chia cabinet are on the dining room table; my staging area for cleaning, keeping, or purging. I am a happy lady right now. I know that sounds crazy doing all this mother's day but it was what I really, really wanted and actually got. Oh, and DH also gave me the electric can opener I had wanted since it has become increasing difficult for me to use the manual one. Doing a happy dance!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That's good news indeed .


Thanks Mary!
I have a busy day Wednesday- AGM for Seniors in the morning - Specialist in the afternoon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So as I had suspected in a normal year it is more from the Winter snows.


& this year many areas had much less snow than normal, we had more snow than most areas.

It was on the news that 25% of Canada's oil production has been shut down by this fire.

It's now within 25km of where DS works but haven't heard if they will shut down


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much to my surprise I will be seeing the Specialist on Wednesday- I had thought it would be months, but it seems they are fast-tracking everything. This is for my hip.


Good news


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & this year many areas had much less snow than normal, we had more snow than most areas.
> 
> It was on the news that 25% of Canada's oil production has been shut down by this fire.
> 
> It's now within 25km of where DS works but haven't heard if they will shut down


Oh dear- that's not far when it comes to fire. Certainly on the scale of this one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news


Thanks, Bonnie!
I am waiting to call Nasir- probably in the next half hour- to ask if they can do the ramp for me, Shakila was very positive, but of course it will need his say so.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you had perfect mom's day!
Liz, got me on that one!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, hope specialist has good news AND you get your ramp.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> For real....I'm so sick of it already.
> 
> By the way, I noticed in the digest last week one day of a yarn crawl in some part of WI (think it was near you) and wondered if you went or are going? Silly me doesn't remember the date either.


It is in July and is in the southeast corner of Wisconsin. I am thinking it is July 29th.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope specialist has good news AND you get your ramp.


I suppose it is sort of good news, if they do deem that they can operate- I'd hoped I might be able to control things by building up the muscles- but I presume this is the cyst/spur build up in the ball socket. Or that the cartilage has thinned rather more- I was so taken aback when I saw Doctor I didn't think to ask her. Anyway Wednesday hopefully will illuminate matters a bit more. Have not been able to raise Nasir just now, will try again when I stop typing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The GKs went home about 2 pm, I decided I wouldn't work today but spent my time sewing instead. I decided not to send flowers to my cousins funeral, I think his wife has not had a very nice life so have decided to make her a lap/throw sized quilt instead. I've got the top done now, unless I decide to add a border & just have to get some backing. I used fabric I already had.I messages her son but he didn't get back to me, I hope she likes red as it's red & grey/black, I think it looks good so far.
Tomorrow I better get back to my painting.
We didn't go out for supper as DH & DS 2 were busy with seeding & DS1 was working.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, hope they can make a ramp for you. Will Nasir & family or someone from your church or maybe your brother keep Ringo if you go for surgery? You don't need the added expense f a kennel.

Kate hope your toe is better, ingrown nails are so nasty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope they can make a ramp for you. Will Nasir & family or someone from your church or maybe your brother keep Ringo if you go for surgery? You don't need the added expense f a kennel.
> 
> Kate hope your toe is better, ingrown nails are so nasty.


I have spoken with a new, male OT, at the place in Papakura that handles the OT outpatients, he has put in a self- referral for me, and should at some point be emailing me the specifications for the ramp, but there is just a chance that he may be able to swing getting the Govt to cover the cost (fingers etc. crossed). I really don't have anyone I trust to look after Ringo- my SIL would have a fit if Alastair were to take him on, (dog hair is not welcome in her household). I will be getting my tax rebate hopefully by the end of June, so if I do get hospitalised should be able to cover the cost of Ringo being three days or so in the kennels.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just today come home with a yoghurt maker for the cost of 6 packets of yoghurt mix- the flask was thrown in for nothing. Too good a bargain to pass by!


Canny shopper! How were you making your yoghurt before? I used to make it in a thermos, but then got a heated "box" that you put the individual pots into to incubate - many years ago. I might just dig it out again after all the yoghurt talk!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much to my surprise I will be seeing the Specialist on Wednesday- I had thought it would be months, but it seems they are fast-tracking everything. This is for my hip.


Great news! Hope you have something done just as quickly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like our healthcare, we now have so many jobs that didn't exist 15 yrs ago, I call them BS jobs :roll: :shock: My DH says they are trying to make it so expensive that people will agree to privatization to save money


It's the same here with the Nhs . I like your description that's exactly what they are . Our hospitals are being run like a business with people who have no medical back ground in charge


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Canny shopper! How were you making your yoghurt before? I used to make it in a thermos, but then got a heated "box" that you put the individual pots into to incubate - many years ago. I might just dig it out again after all the yoghurt talk!


I was wondering if this flask would fit my cupboard better- it is all rectangles, whereas my old one is circular, and the locking system for the lid is rather 'hit and miss' when you try to screw it down. The flask for the yoghurt looks really miniature, but I have not measured anything yet to check. I love home-made yoghurt- go through a lot in a week!
You mix the contents of the sachet with water, in the jar, then put boiling water to the mark designated,in the thermos, put the jar in, close the lid down, and leave for about 8 -9 hours. Simple.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Great news! Hope you have something done just as quickly.


Thanks, I will know soon enough!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I used to use dried low fat milk a small amount of sugar to get it going and a tsp of active yoghurt into each pot. Fruit etc was added afterwards.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I used to use dried low fat milk a small amount of sugar to get it going and a tsp of active yoghurt into each pot. Fruit etc was added afterwards.


We used to buy whole milk, raise it to just under boiling point and cool it down to around blood temperature, add what ever yoghurt we liked best- ( this took a bit of trial and error- some are definitely not 'live') put it into jars with a loose lid, and into pots with warm water, wrap those in blankets, duvets, what ever we had spare, to keep things warm enough- it took a lot of floor space- we used the dining room for this- went to bed, and by morning it would be ready. we made enough for two weeks at a time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much to my surprise I will be seeing the Specialist on Wednesday- I had thought it would be months, but it seems they are fast-tracking everything. This is for my hip.


That's good news Julie. I hope they can help.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope they can make a ramp for you. Will Nasir & family or someone from your church or maybe your brother keep Ringo if you go for surgery? You don't need the added expense f a kennel.
> 
> Kate hope your toe is better, ingrown nails are so nasty.


Thank you, it is great today, I think I caught it just in time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much to my surprise I will be seeing the Specialist on Wednesday- I had thought it would be months, but it seems they are fast-tracking everything. This is for my hip.


Good luck for Wednesday Julie . Hope you get some answers to what the problem is


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning Sonja, we're both up early this morning! I'm off up to Glasgow to meet the girls and it looks like a good day weather-wise, although we have a bit of a breeze here. Such a pity it's to be nice this week and wasn't so great last week as Daralene flies home today!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Morning Sonja, we're both up early this morning! I'm off up to Glasgow to meet the girls and it looks like a good day weather-wise, although we have a bit of a breeze here. Such a pity it's to be nice this week and wasn't so great last week as Daralene flies home today!


Morning Kate beautiful morning here too . Hope you have a nice time in Glasgow with the girls . It was a pity about the weather but I don't think Daralene let that spoil her time in Scotland . Sure we will see lots of lovely pictures when she gets home


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's good news Julie. I hope they can help.


Thanks!
Just got to get through tomorrow and Wednesday morning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck for Wednesday Julie . Hope you get some answers to what the problem is


Thanks!
It is just the progression of the Arthritis in the ball socket, Sonja. And possibly the thinning of the cartilage- I should know on Wednesday how far it has gone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, not to worry. I had a good laugh. Spell check will make a fallen woman out of me yet.


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back for just a quick check in. Had a very nice brunch at oldest DD's. Came home and unloaded the one china cabinet with the help of youngest DD and DH. they then moved it into the guest room for me and moved the entertainment center that was in there out (going to get rid of it). Will be packing up the china from that cabinet to give to middle DD (step daughter) as I offered it to her since it was my MIL's china; she was thrilled that I would give it to her. I felt it only right since she (DD) was her first grandchild and my birth girls will get the two sets of china that I have that were my mom's. Also moved a small chest into guestroom and DH put tv on it instead of the huge entertainment center. I will be putting the antique knick-knack/collectibles back into the china cabinet with less crowding. It will look much better and really less crowded now in both the living room and the guest room. I then got DH to take down the drapes in the living room along with the cornice boards. Drapes were too short anyway and the cornice boards had seen better days. I finally after 23 years had found affordable drapes the correct length and had ordered them along with new rods and DH hung them for me. IMHO it looks so much better. Before he hung the drapes I washed the windows on the inside (still need to do the outside but that will have to be another day). I'm tired, not nearly finished but at least have the stuff I can not do by myself done. All the things from the chia cabinet are on the dining room table; my staging area for cleaning, keeping, or purging. I am a happy lady right now. I know that sounds crazy doing all this mother's day but it was what I really, really wanted and actually got. Oh, and DH also gave me the electric can opener I had wanted since it has become increasing difficult for me to use the manual one. Doing a happy dance!


Wow, you did have a very eventful day! Good job well done! Dont overdo things though Gwen... take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much to my surprise I will be seeing the Specialist on Wednesday- I had thought it would be months, but it seems they are fast-tracking everything. This is for my hip.


Well that sure was fast! Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, a quilt is a wonderful idea.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well today we had a "drop" of rain... good grief it was flash flooding. :shock: 16mm of rain in half an hour... then rained on and off for most of the day. I had Serena here for few hours again today.... we went outside and she stomped in puddles in her gumboots under the pergola and kept putting her hand out in the rain... so funny. Then the sun came out and we went outside again and she had great fun marching around with Oscar.  And on a more serious note,, DD and Serena will be moving back here on the weekend..... (help !) until she gets a unit. Soooo, some fingers crossing and prayers wouldnt hurt for peace (for me) and strength (for me) and hope she gets accepted for a unit very soon. 

And here is little madam with Oscar marching about.... sorry you ant see her face in this one but I though it looked kinda cute with her boots...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

And here is another.... this time you can see her face.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And here is another.... this time you can see her face.


Lovely photo -- sending prayers and hugs for strength and peace and with the news of a unit for DD soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just got back from my Sunday walk, hottest day of the year so far, my car temp was saying 27c. I won't get too excited though it won't last! I could handle this sort of temp from now till Christmas!!


Thats a pretty warm day indeed!

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/south-australia/severe-weather-warning-for-adelaide-as... this link was posted on the digest and includes a link to the weather we have had today here- no wonder it was so wet and windy as I was out all day relying on public transport!
(you may not be open the link which is to one our online news sources so reputable as may only be Australia).
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-402636-1.html link to the post if you can't get the other one. I have included some photos there- in the photos of today the water is up to the top of the wall that Maryanne is sitting eating in front of.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely picture Darowil. I have a similar one of me with my Mum and Granny and DD#1. Sadly Granny had passed away before my second one was born.


We have one of Maryanne with David and his father and grandfather (who passed away soon after). Not sure that we have any of the 4 generations with David's grandmother for some reason- and she lived until MAryanne was 10.
Mum is the only great parent left on either side so very special.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well that sure was fast! Good luck. :thumbup:


That is what is worrying me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Has Australia decided to have an election every year . It sure seems like it


No- but we keep changing Prime Ministers without an election. We vote for a party and the parties keep changing leaders mid term so we get a new Prime Minister. We have elections around about every 3 years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And here is another.... this time you can see her face.


Lovely, but no Oscar- was hoping we might see more of him, and the very best of luck for the (new) regime at home!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much to my surprise I will be seeing the Specialist on Wednesday- I had thought it would be months, but it seems they are fast-tracking everything. This is for my hip.


Now to see what he says! Thats very quick indeed


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & this year many areas had much less snow than normal, we had more snow than most areas.
> 
> It was on the news that 25% of Canada's oil production has been shut down by this fire.
> 
> It's now within 25km of where DS works but haven't heard if they will shut down


Thats going to have a huge impact. You would think they would close down if it that close- surely they don't want to be forced to evacuate everyone if the fire gets too close. Or is not that easy to close down an oilfield?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have spoken with a new, male OT, at the place in Papakura that handles the OT outpatients, he has put in a self- referral for me, and should at some point be emailing me the specifications for the ramp, but there is just a chance that he may be able to swing getting the Govt to cover the cost (fingers etc. crossed). I really don't have anyone I trust to look after Ringo- my SIL would have a fit if Alastair were to take him on, (dog hair is not welcome in her household). I will be getting my tax rebate hopefully by the end of June, so if I do get hospitalised should be able to cover the cost of Ringo being three days or so in the kennels.


But if they do a replacement you won't be up to caring for him after 3 days even if you are sent home straight away.
Would be great if the government would pay for the ramp because she certainly need one as things are worse now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well today we had a "drop" of rain... good grief it was flash flooding. :shock: 16mm of rain in half an hour... then rained on and off for most of the day. I had Serena here for few hours again today.... we went outside and she stomped in puddles in her gumboots under the pergola and kept putting her hand out in the rain... so funny. Then the sun came out and we went outside again and she had great fun marching around with Oscar.  And on a more serious note,, DD and Serena will be moving back here on the weekend..... (help !) until she gets a unit. Soooo, some fingers crossing and prayers wouldnt hurt for peace (for me) and strength (for me) and hope she gets accepted for a unit very soon.
> 
> And here is little madam with Oscar marching about.... sorry you ant see her face in this one but I though it looked kinda cute with her boots...


She looks like she is having fun.
A few hours is toatlly different to living with you again- and having DD with you as well. Hopefully now she has cared for Serena herself she will be more involved this time and not leave so much to you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Martina - so glad your sister's treatment is over. Hope she's feeling better.

Pacer - thanks for the update on Bella and Faith. Their parents must be exhausted from all the travelling and stress. Such good news about Matthew's drawing. He must be so excited about the video.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Fan, I like to include Aunts in the thought!


That's nice of you, Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, what a lovely poem. Happy Mother's Day to all.
> 
> Kaye, sounds like your house must smell wonderful with all the cooking & baking.
> 
> ...


Lovely gifts, Bonnie. I hope you had a great Mother's Day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, good job sorting out. Enjoy your brunch tomorrow.
> 
> Sassafrass, Good for you! I really need to start getting my stuff sorted out. Good you got to walk Maya and can lift so much now.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're having a very enjoyable trip. Let's see some photos.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Thursday was DH's birthday which just happens to be Cinco de Mayo which is a popular Mexican holiday and celebrated with gusto around here. I called oldest DD and asked her to drive us to a restaurant for dinner not remembering that it was a Mexican restaurant. When we got there, the line was out the door with an hour wait. We quickly decided to go elsewhere. We ended up at a steak house and it was a fancy one for us. The food was delicious but the outstanding part was the service. It was a wonderful experience. We are not used to "fine dining" but it was fun. I doubt we will do it again and it was a bit out of our price range too.
> We took DD as our driver. I don't like to drive at night anymore. DD's DH and daughter are at their farm so she is basically alone. She is a police officer and has a few more years until she retires so stays here and goes to the farm as often as she can.
> I went to the dr. for a routine look at my meds. My lab work came back that I am very anemic. Got called back into the office for more lab work and have an apt with a GI dr. I have no signs, to me, of bleeding but we can't go by how I feel. I am tired but think that my thyroid isn't balanced yet. He did change that and put me on double iron until I can get in to see the other dr. I think it is nothing but can't afford to ignore it.
> Otherwise, things are routine around here. DH has good days and not so good days but that is to be expected. Today was a good day so that was nice. Parkinson's is a nasty condition. It is so involved and right now his biggest complaint is the balance so he has trouble walking, Such is life.


How nice that you went to a special place for your DH's birthday. Sorry that he's having trouble with his balance. Has he tried any exercises to help with his balance? Hope that the double iron dose makes you feel better. My doc put me on a single dose recently and I think it has helped but now my B12 is low so I'm on that. If it isn't one thing, it's another.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Up to page 12 but have to go and do some work. Back later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's the same here with the Nhs . I like your description that's exactly what they are . Our hospitals are being run like a business with people who have no medical back ground in charge


Exactly & it's gets more top-heavy every year, when they need to cut costs they cut front line workers :shock: They wonder why there are so many hospital acquired infections yet they have cut the housekeeping staff to the bone :roll: What idiots. Should give some of them a mop!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was wondering if this flask would fit my cupboard better- it is all rectangles, whereas my old one is circular, and the locking system for the lid is rather 'hit and miss' when you try to screw it down. The flask for the yoghurt looks really miniature, but I have not measured anything yet to check. I love home-made yoghurt- go through a lot in a week!
> You mix the contents of the sachet with water, in the jar, then put boiling water to the mark designated,in the thermos, put the jar in, close the lid down, and leave for about 8 -9 hours. Simple.


Do you make it with milk powder? I thought it was always made with fresh milk

Edit, I should have read farther, I see it is made with powder.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats going to have a huge impact. You would think they would close down if it that close- surely they don't want to be forced to evacuate everyone if the fire gets too close. Or is not that easy to close down an oilfield?


It's quite a big deal to shut down a SAGD(steam assisted gravity drainage) plant, they put steam into the ground to warm the oil & force it up, when the steam preasure is let off a formation it may collapse & not produce oil anymore. With the $$ millions they have spent they won't shut down if they can avoid it.
My DH says they should start a back fire around the plant to take away the fuel, then the big fire can't come close. They should also have a fire break around these plants but the environmentalists want the forest right up to their doorstep so their environmental damage is less, fools, if one of those places explode won't be pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, cute photos, kids sure love to splash in puddles. I wish we had some here. 
Hope all goes well with your daughters return home & she quickly gets a place.

Well, must get moving, off to paint window frames this morning. Yuk


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> And here is another.... this time you can see her face.


Lovely pictures Cathy . I hope your daughter manages to find somewhere to live soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> No- but we keep changing Prime Ministers without an election. We vote for a party and the parties keep changing leaders mid term so we get a new Prime Minister. We have elections around about every 3 years.


wish we could do the same , although there is no one that will make a difference to take his place


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now to see what he says! Thats very quick indeed


Which is why it has me a bit worried.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But if they do a replacement you won't be up to caring for him after 3 days even if you are sent home straight away.
> Would be great if the government would pay for the ramp because she certainly need one as things are worse now.


He doesn't take much looking after, other than feeding and letting him out into the garden, I am assuming if I am fairly mobile it shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's nice of you, Julie.[/quote ]
> :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you make it with milk powder? I thought it was always made with fresh milk
> 
> Edit, I should have read farther, I see it is made with powder.


I used, in Christchurch, always make it with fresh whole milk, because we had a good wholefoods shop nearby.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My niece Lisa and my Sister-in-law- her Mum- Jeanette are in Buenos Aires (Argentina) these are a few pics from Facebook.

Plus a photo or two of my brother Alex's glove making- he has at least four machines he imported from the depths of China- they knit from the finger down- the opposite to hand knitting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, Serena is adorable. Praying your DD has grown up and will be easier to live with.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You've got the prayers for sure Cathy. Love this picture of Serena marching around. 


sugarsugar said:


> Well today we had a "drop" of rain... good grief it was flash flooding. :shock: 16mm of rain in half an hour... then rained on and off for most of the day. I had Serena here for few hours again today.... we went outside and she stomped in puddles in her gumboots under the pergola and kept putting her hand out in the rain... so funny. Then the sun came out and we went outside again and she had great fun marching around with Oscar.  And on a more serious note,, DD and Serena will be moving back here on the weekend..... (help !) until she gets a unit. Soooo, some fingers crossing and prayers wouldnt hurt for peace (for me) and strength (for me) and hope she gets accepted for a unit very soon.
> 
> And here is little madam with Oscar marching about.... sorry you ant see her face in this one but I though it looked kinda cute with her boots...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Crazy sleep pattern last night. Was very sore from working around house, took tramadol and went to bed at 8:30. Awoke at midnight with pain so got up and took a tylenol 3, went back to bed and again awakened at 3 am but felt fully rested and no pain...crazy itching on arms though. So I got up, took a benedry, made a pan of breakfast muffins and watched a bit of Grace & Frankie on netflix. Went back to bed at 5 and slept until 10:30 a.m. Feel good now. Finally have caught up on email and here so will head to store for a few necessary items and then do a little sorting. Know I will put in a nap at sometime....LOL. TTYL....gwen


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, my sleep almost always crazy. Last night asleep by 10 pm awake 12:30-5, slept til 9 am. Gotta love FM.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had 45 minute walk. Sheets changed, wash in washer, hope to go to gym around 1 pm. 20 min. Of weights then water jog half an hour, hot tub, sauna ahhhh feel better already.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

With all the nice warm weather we have been having I decided to put on a pair of summer jeans and t/ shirt , well I took one look and didn't think I could still move that quick. I won't be wearing them anytime soon it's diet time for me . No chocolate or cake in this house For a while and you've guessed it all I can think about is chocolate


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With all the nice warm weather we have been having I decided to put on a pair of summer jeans and t/ shirt , well I took one look and didn't think I could still move that quick. I won't be wearing them anytime soon it's diet time for me . No chocolate or cake in this house For a while and you've guessed it all I can think about is chocolate


Oh.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With all the nice warm weather we have been having I decided to put on a pair of summer jeans and t/ shirt , well I took one look and didn't think I could still move that quick. I won't be wearing them anytime soon it's diet time for me . No chocolate or cake in this house For a while and you've guessed it all I can think about is chocolate


 :lol: :lol: I'm sure it wasn't THAT bad.

The inner tube in my spare tire seems to have inflated some over winter too :shock: I just wish it would deflate now that I've all this outside work to do :lol:

I got all the trim around doors & windows on south & east sides of the house done. Just 3 windows &patio door on the north side to do once that side it painted. I think the end is in site
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's quite a big deal to shut down a SAGD(steam assisted gravity drainage) plant, they put steam into the ground to warm the oil & force it up, when the steam preasure is let off a formation it may collapse & not produce oil anymore. With the $$ millions they have spent they won't shut down if they can avoid it.
> My DH says they should start a back fire around the plant to take away the fuel, then the big fire can't come close. They should also have a fire break around these plants but the environmentalists want the forest right up to their doorstep so their environmental damage is less, fools, if one of those places explode won't be pretty.


The thought of that fire reaching an oil plant doesn't bear thinking about. Fingers crossed that it doesn't come to that.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My niece Lisa and my Sister-in-law- her Mum- Jeanette are in Buenos Aires (Argentina) these are a few pics from Facebook.
> 
> Plus a photo or two of my brother Alex's glove making- he has at least four machines he imported from the depths of China- they knit from the finger down- the opposite to hand knitting.


Wow! That's a lot of gloves!
Good to see some pictures from Argentina. Don't think we've had any from there in the KTP album before.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> With all the nice warm weather we have been having I decided to put on a pair of summer jeans and t/ shirt , well I took one look and didn't think I could still move that quick. I won't be wearing them anytime soon it's diet time for me . No chocolate or cake in this house For a while and you've guessed it all I can think about is chocolate


 :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's really cool out today, only 7C/44F just about froze when i first went out but it's warmed all the way up to 9 & on the south side of the house I wS out of the wind. 
Very cloudy & grey, I'm thinking a good afternoon for the couch, a book & a blanket but I better get my butt in gear instead. I'm going to do the Roundup thing on DS flower bed as he doesn't know what's weeds & what's flowers & it's a mess. He goes back to work tomorrow so is trying to get the yard shaped up before he's gone for a weekend I tell you how helpful Kimber has been with my garden, silly me I left some stakes at the end of the row, of course those really needed to be picked up & brought to the step with all the other junk. Then I had my string attached to 2 sticks for keeping the rows straight, why would I leave something like that in the garden? She chewed it apart & brought it up for me too. I can see this summer is going to be a fun one! Will have to get DH to hook up the electric fencer around the flower beds by the house so the bedding plants will have a chance.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crazy sleep pattern last night. Was very sore from working around house, took tramadol and went to bed at 8:30. Awoke at midnight with pain so got up and took a tylenol 3, went back to bed and again awakened at 3 am but felt fully rested and no pain...crazy itching on arms though. So I got up, took a benedry, made a pan of breakfast muffins and watched a bit of Grace & Frankie on netflix. Went back to bed at 5 and slept until 10:30 a.m. Feel good now. Finally have caught up on email and here so will head to store for a few necessary items and then do a little sorting. Know I will put in a nap at sometime....LOL. TTYL....gwen


Sorry you've been hurting & can't sleep.

I'm so lucky, I fall into bed at night & die for about 7 hrs. So many of my friends have trouble sleeping & don't drink caffeine after lunch time. I could drink a pot of tea before bed & still not move til morning.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you've been hurting & can't sleep.
> 
> I'm so lucky, I fall into bed at night & die for about 7 hrs. So many of my friends have trouble sleeping & don't drink caffeine after lunch time. I could drink a pot of tea before bed & still not move til morning.


A little trick I use when cant sleep is to rub pure lavender oil on my feet, and a few drops on my pillow. It's calming and smells good too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: I'm sure it wasn't THAT bad.
> 
> The inner tube in my spare tire seems to have inflated some over winter too :shock: I just wish it would deflate now that I've all this outside work to do :lol:
> 
> ...


Oh it was .just glad I didn't have my glasses on when I looked in the mirror . Thinking of banning mirrors .
Think I've got a full set of tyres


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wow! That's a lot of gloves!
> Good to see some pictures from Argentina. Don't think we've had any from there in the KTP album before.


If the experience of a woman I used to write to in Buenos Aires is anything to go by, telephone networks barely exist, so internet would perhaps be hard to come by as well. My information hopefully is long out of date- no way of knowing.

ETA, Alex says that is an afternoon's worth of gloves!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> A little trick I use when cant sleep is to rub pure lavender oil on my feet, and a few drops on my pillow. It's calming and smells good too.


I've got some Lavender Essential Oil coming thanks to Flybuys.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's really cool out today, only 7C/44F just about froze when i first went out but it's warmed all the way up to 9 & on the south side of the house I wS out of the wind.
> Very cloudy & grey, I'm thinking a good afternoon for the couch, a book & a blanket but I better get my butt in gear instead. I'm going to do the Roundup thing on DS flower bed as he doesn't know what's weeds & what's flowers & it's a mess. He goes back to work tomorrow so is trying to get the yard shaped up before he's gone for a weekend I tell you how helpful Kimber has been with my garden, silly me I left some stakes at the end of the row, of course those really needed to be picked up & brought to the step with all the other junk. Then I had my string attached to 2 sticks for keeping the rows straight, why would I leave something like that in the garden? She chewed it apart & brought it up for me too. I can see this summer is going to be a fun one! Will have to get DH to hook up the electric fencer around the flower beds by the house so the bedding plants will have a chance.


I think Kimber is like mishka thinks the garden is hers . I was on my knees trying to do some weeding she kept following me sticking her nose in my face even sat herself on my knee . We even took our first selfie and sent it to my son . It made him laugh cause I had my duh look on my face . When ever I'm concentrating i open my mouth


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Monday 9 May '16

Today is Moscato Day. Moscato is a wine originating from the Piedmont region of north-west Italy and the beverage has become a popular choice due to its sweetness, lightness and affordability. Moscatos popularity among hip-hop artists like Nelly and Drake created hype as well as soaring sales, so in celebration of both new and old fans of the wine, Gallo Family Vineyards introduced Moscato Day in 2012.

The best way to celebrate Moscato Day is to throw a wine-themed party for friends and family. Serve white, red and pink (rosé) Moscato wines with complementary food, which could be cheeses such as Camembert and Pecorino Romano, or for a full meal prepare a spicy paella. Gallo hosts a Twitter event during which participants can share hosting tips and food pairing suggestions using the #MoscatoDay hashtag.

Moscato is the ideal accompaniment to lunches, parties and everything in between  so if you havent tried it before, Moscato Day is the perfect occasion to sample some!

T0day is Lost Sock Memorial Day. Its inevitable  for every load of laundry you sort through, there are odd socks. Over time, you may even find that you end up with entire drawers and storage boxes filled with odd socks. But worry not! Lost Sock Memorial Day is all about commemorating the other (lost) halves of the pairs of socks which are still with us. Heres to their memory.

NOTE: I'm giving you the trivia i missed over the weekend - sorry.

Portugal is bordered by only one other country. What is the country?

Italy
France
Spain
Switzerland

Honey does not spoil. You could feasibly eat 4000 year old honey.

May 7

(1933-2002) - Johnny Unitas
(1901-1961) - Gary Cooper

May 7, 1977
Seattle Slew won the Kentucky Derby on his way to horse racing's Triple Crown.

Answer: Portugal is a country located in Southwestern Europe, on the Iberian Peninsula. It is the westernmost country of mainland Europe, and is bordered by Spain to the north and east. In addition to continental Portugal, the country includes the archipelagos of Azores and Madeira, which are autonomous regions of the country. Portugal is also known for having decriminalized the usage of all common drugs in 2001, the first country in the world to do so.

Which U.S. President made Mother's Day an official national holiday?

George Washington
Woodrow Wilson
Abraham Lincoln
John F. Kennedy

According to the Insure.com Mother's Day Index, the various tasks Moms perform at home would be worth $65,284 a year in the professional world.

May 8
1975 - Enrique Iglesias
1964 - Melissa Gilbert
(1884-1972) - Harry S Truman

May 8, 1886
Atlanta pharmacist John Styth Pemberton invented the flavor syrup for Coca-Cola.

Answer: Many individual states celebrated Mother's Day by 1911, but it was not until 1914 when President Woodrow Wilson issued a presidential proclamation that officially established the first national Mothers Day holiday to celebrate Americas mothers. In his Mother's Day proclamation, Wilson called upon the government officials to display the United States flag on all government buildings, and the people of the United States to display the flag at their homes or other suitable places on the second Sunday in May as a public expression of our love and reverence for the mothers of our country.

What is the official Mothers Day flower?

Carnation
Rose
Tulip
Orchid

Answer: The carnation is the official Mothers Day flower. Ann Jarvis, the founder of the holiday, chose the carnation as the official Mothers Day flower in 1907 sending 500 white carnations to a West Virginia church for mothers to wear. Carnation flowers were her mothers favorite and she thought the white carnation signified the virtues of motherhood. After that first service, Ms. Jarvis continued to send white carnations to the same church each Mothers Day. As the tradition of gifting carnations on Mother's Day grew, carnation colors took on new symbolism. White carnations are meant to honor the memory of deceased mothers while red and pink carnations honor those who are living.

Who was Playboy's first centerfold model?

Raquel Welch
Rita Hayworth
Mae West
Marilyn Monroe

Alone on Mars, NASA programmed the Curiosity Rover to sing itself Happy Birthday every year on August 5th.

May 9
1949 - Billy Joel
1946 - Candice Bergen

May 9, 1994
South Africa's newly-elected parliament chose Nelson Mandela to be the country's first black president.

Answer: Marilyn Monroe's position as a leading sex symbol was confirmed when Hugh Hefner featured her on the cover and as centerfold in the first issue of Playboy. On the front cover of the first edition of Playboy, Marilyn Monroe appeared waving her hand. Inside, Marilyn Monroe bared it all in the centerfold. Hefner chose what he deemed the "sexiest" image, a previously unused nude study of Marilyn stretched with an upraised arm on a red velvet background. Hefner sold 54,175 copies of the magazine at 50 cents each. Copies of the first issue in mint condition sold for over $5,000 in 2002.

What was the occupation of Christa McAuliffe, a civilian killed in the Challenger explosion in 1986?

Dentist
Teacher
Lawyer
Psychologist

Answer: Christa McAuliffe was a teacher from Concord, New Hampshire, and was one of the seven crew members killed in the Space Shuttle Challenger disaster. In 1985, she was selected from more than 11,000 applicants to participate in the NASA Teacher in Space Project and was scheduled to become the first teacher in space. As a member of mission, she was planning to conduct experiments and teach two lessons from Space Shuttle Challenger. McAuliffe saw the space mission as a chance to go on the ultimate field trip. On January 28, 1986, the shuttle broke apart 73 seconds after launch. After her death, schools and scholarships were named in her honor, and in 2004 she was posthumously awarded the Congressional Space Medal of Honor.

Mother's Day Trivia May 8, 2016

May 8th is Mother's Day, and while you should probably celebrate by telling mom you love her, that doesn't mean you can't also stretch your brain with some trivia. How much do you know about Mother's Day? Take this trivia quiz and find out!

Who is Recognized as the Founder of Mother's Day?

Though it seems like it's been around as long as motherhood, Mother's Day has only been an official holiday since 1908. The woman credited with its invention, Anna Jarvis, started it as a way to honor her mother, Ann Jarvis (who might have been a great Mom, but clearly got lazy during the Naming Her Kids stage of life), and implored everybody to join her in honoring their mothers as well.

What Unofficial Predecessor to Mother's Day was Established in 1868 by Ann Jarvis, Anna's Mother?

One big reason Anna Jarvis was so emphatic about starting a Mother's Day is because her own mother, Ann, had attempted to do so as well. In 1868, Ann Jarvis started up an unofficial holiday called Mother's Friendship Day, which was less about celebrating motherhood, and more about mothers working together to restore peace and harmony between Union and Confederate soldiers who still had killin' on their minds.

Why Did Jarvis Turn on Her Own Creation Years After it Became an Official Holiday?

Interestingly enough, shortly after Mother's Day became an official holiday, Anna Jarvis disavowed it. Her reasoning was simple: it had become way too commercial.

She had envisioned Mother's Day as little more than sons and daughters spending the day with their mothers, honoring and thanking them for all they've done. Greeting cards, candy, flowers, and toys made no sense to her, and the corporate insistence that physical items are how you show your love depressed and angered her so much that she eventually abandoned the holiday altogether.

Unlike Charlie Brown, Jarvis's quest to spread the true meaning of her favorite holiday went virtually unnoticed, and she died broke and insane, her rage having driven her to life in a sanitarium.

What Strange Mother's Day Tradition Did Yugoslavia Once Observe?

Despite Anna Jarvis's best wishes, Mother's Day has spread worldwide. Some places however, offer their own unique spin on the holiday. Perhaps the most bizarre tradition is in Yugoslavia. Two weeks before Christmas, children sneak up on their sleeping mother and stealthily tie her to her bed. When she wakes up and finds herself bound to the mattress, her lovely brood chants, "Mother's Day! Mother's Day! What will you pay to get away?" The mother than "pays" the children off with candy or toys, who untie her once satisfied with their bounty.

So yes, in Yugoslavia, Mother's Day is more like "Kids Are Evil Day." And don't we already celebrate that 365 days a year?

How Much Money Do We Spend on Mother's Day Every Year?

And now for a few close-to-home tidbits. If it seems like we spend an awful lot of money each Mother's Day, it's because we do. As a nation, we spend roughly $14.6 billion every year on making Mom happy, which comes out to roughly $127 per person.

What's the Most Popular Mother's Day Flower?

A good chunk of all that money ($1.9 billion, to be exact) will go towards beautiful bouquets of flowers. The question is, what kind of flower best signifies your love for your mother? Well, if you're like most people, you'll go for carnations, the most popular Mother's Day flower around.

Make sure you get the right color though. Pink carnations traditionally symbolize love, while red represents admiration. You'll likely do fine with either one. But white carnations? Don't hand those to your mother, because those are traditionally only meant to honor those who have passed on. Handing them to your still-breathing Mommy might prove awkward, no matter how loving your intent.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one would hope. --- sam



darowil said:


> Congrats to Alex for finishing college and Bailee for getting a job (which she may be pain at home she does seem to have a good work ethic which is important. Shows signs that she is not always going to be Bailee centred.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, if I worked as hard as you, I'd probably sleep like a baby too. Or die of exhaustion!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have taught her for free. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :XD: :XD: But it was too late, she'd already got a free shot! Gotta love Ray Stevens. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

As usual lately, I'm playing catch up--new lappy and I are still figuring each other out. LOL I'm on page 10 and trying to read to the end.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, if I worked as hard as you, I'd probably sleep like a baby too. Or die of exhaustion!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, I've just got home from another session with Dr Prickles lol!
The session today was quite painful, the acu needles in my legs hurt a lot. I took it for 30 minutes, then he checked on me and I said how sore it was so took them out. I suffer badly with nerves, and needles freak me out but getting used to them. The rest of them were fine. It sure isn't a quick fix getting the itches controlled, but we are making some progress as not as bad as have been. I can't eat sugary things, or too much dairy. It bugs me as I love both.
Sometimes I just have to have some though, and deal with itches afterwards. I also have a herbal medicine which looks and tastes yuk! But hanging in there with it. Cheers Fan


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No time to catch up tonight. I got an emergency text from Bella's mom asking if I would feed her children. I dropped everything at home and asked my DH to take care of himself and our boys. I drove over to Bella's home and just two of the sisters were there with a friend who used to be Bella's nurse. I called ahead to tell them I was on my way over to the house. I got there and nobody had eaten so I took the three out to eat at Olive Garden. Everyone took home leftovers and I got dessert to go for the girls as well. Once we got back to the house, Hannah, the oldest girl got her chinchilla out of the cage. The chinchilla managed to escape and we spent an hour trying to catch it. Back to the cage for the chinchilla and then the girls decided that they wanted to jump on the trampoline. I laughed so hard watching the girls enjoy themselves on the trampoline. Tomorrow I will be making dinner for the family as well. I have already told them that I can't do dinner on Wednesday as that is Matthew's reception for artists at the art museum. Thursday I am off from work and trying to plan a trip to see Bella and parents. I would like to take a hot meal to the parents as well as some cut vegetables and some fruit. I will take a craft or two for Bella to do when she feels like she wants to do it. 

Sorry for rambling on. I will try to read along later this week. I did see a picture of Gage and Greg on facebook. Melody was there taking the pictures.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone. Just popping in to see how everyone is doing and to say Hi. All good here, just very busy, with DD home getting ready for her trip to Canada. BF arrived today from his home in country NSW so now there are two backpacks and assorted travel gear "decorating" the living room. They fly out on Thursday so the mess won't be there long. They fly first to San Francisco for a few days before flying to Toronto to start their big adventure, driving across country towards the Rockies.

Healthwise I am doing OK. Fighting off a cold at the moment with sore throat and niggling cough but back pain is so much better, thank goodness. Thinking I might rejoin my walking group on Friday.

Hope everyone with health issues is doing better too - healing good wishes to you all.

Finally got my laptop back after more than a week without it. Basically worn out, but with a new hard drive installed, it is as good as new again. Have been busy working on a couple of online photo albums of our last 2 trips. Bought vouchers 6 months ago so that I would have to make a start but of course did nothing until April (vouchers have to be used before end of May) Well, one album is completed and I have only done 10 pages of an 80 page album for the second, so I will be working flat out to finish by 25 May. Wish me luck!

Last night we had a spectacular sunset in Sydney, so here are a few photos (not mine. Our view at home is obscured by huge gum trees) Hope you like.

Be safe everyone and play nice. Happy knitting.

Denise


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful photos Denise, nature putting in a fantastic show. Thanks for sharing. Sunrise over the pond here was lovely this morning too.
Our weather is very warm for this time of year, really enjoying it as soon it will change and winter will make its presence known.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Karena said:


> I make enchiladas in ramekins. No dipping, no rolling, no 9 x 12 baking dish presentation. I like Corn tortillas, great for using leftover days-old ones that get dry. Oil spray cups, little enchilada sauce on the bottom, stack the cut up tortillas, add shredded Jack and Cheddar or Mexican blend. Just cheese for me, little diced onion. Use what you like, cooked chicken or cooked beef and layer more tortilla, like building lasagne. Add more sauce to top, few tablespoons each, cover with foil, bake 15-20 min at 325. If I don't overdo the sauce, these things come out in the shape of the ramekin after running a knife around the edges, turning them upside down. Drizzle with leftover sauce or not.
> You know what to do with the guacamole, green chilies, sour cream, cilantro, black olives, green onion . . . And enjoy. Easy microwave snack when you want one or two only.
> Karena


Those sound great! I may steal that idea, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, not to worry. I had a good laugh. Spell check will make a fallen woman out of me yet.


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> One of the ladies mentioned bagpipes earlier and I thought I'd post this while my mouse is working.
> 
> The bagpiper:
> 
> ...


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back for just a quick check in. Had a very nice brunch at oldest DD's. Came home and unloaded the one china cabinet with the help of youngest DD and DH. they then moved it into the guest room for me and moved the entertainment center that was in there out (going to get rid of it). Will be packing up the china from that cabinet to give to middle DD (step daughter) as I offered it to her since it was my MIL's china; she was thrilled that I would give it to her. I felt it only right since she (DD) was her first grandchild and my birth girls will get the two sets of china that I have that were my mom's. Also moved a small chest into guestroom and DH put tv on it instead of the huge entertainment center. I will be putting the antique knick-knack/collectibles back into the china cabinet with less crowding. It will look much better and really less crowded now in both the living room and the guest room. I then got DH to take down the drapes in the living room along with the cornice boards. Drapes were too short anyway and the cornice boards had seen better days. I finally after 23 years had found affordable drapes the correct length and had ordered them along with new rods and DH hung them for me. IMHO it looks so much better. Before he hung the drapes I washed the windows on the inside (still need to do the outside but that will have to be another day). I'm tired, not nearly finished but at least have the stuff I can not do by myself done. All the things from the chia cabinet are on the dining room table; my staging area for cleaning, keeping, or purging. I am a happy lady right now. I know that sounds crazy doing all this mother's day but it was what I really, really wanted and actually got. Oh, and DH also gave me the electric can opener I had wanted since it has become increasing difficult for me to use the manual one. Doing a happy dance!


Wow Gwen, I'm tired after reading all you got accomplished, but it sounds like it was a great day for you, that is what counts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here's a chart we are between Lloydminster & Meadow Lake, so just n the line between central & north .
> http://www.currentresults.com/Weather/Canada/Saskatchewan/precipitation-annual-average.php
> 
> Apparently the big fire at La Loche last summer may be a saving grace for them as there is no fuel nearby .
> ...


I'm surprised they haven't lit any also, don't know what they are thinking. It's very scary though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just today come home with a yoghurt maker for the cost of 6 packets of yoghurt mix- the flask was thrown in for nothing. Too good a bargain to pass by!


That's a great bargain, especially if you would have bought the packets anyway. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> excellent news kaye - continued healing energy streaming his way. hopefully he will soon be back to his old self. --- sam


:thumbup: From our mouths to God's ears for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much to my surprise I will be seeing the Specialist on Wednesday- I had thought it would be months, but it seems they are fast-tracking everything. This is for my hip.


Wow, that is fast, but good, hopefully you will be pain free soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & this year many areas had much less snow than normal, we had more snow than most areas.
> 
> It was on the news that 25% of Canada's oil production has been shut down by this fire.
> 
> It's now within 25km of where DS works but haven't heard if they will shut down


Hopefully it won't affect him, and hopefully the fires won't hit any of the refineries or wells or anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well today we had a "drop" of rain... good grief it was flash flooding. :shock: 16mm of rain in half an hour... then rained on and off for most of the day. I had Serena here for few hours again today.... we went outside and she stomped in puddles in her gumboots under the pergola and kept putting her hand out in the rain... so funny. Then the sun came out and we went outside again and she had great fun marching around with Oscar.  And on a more serious note,, DD and Serena will be moving back here on the weekend..... (help !) until she gets a unit. Soooo, some fingers crossing and prayers wouldnt hurt for peace (for me) and strength (for me) and hope she gets accepted for a unit very soon.
> 
> And here is little madam with Oscar marching about.... sorry you ant see her face in this one but I though it looked kinda cute with her boots...


She's such a cutie and just growing like a weed, love her pink ensemble, boots and all, and Oscar looks like he's having a great time too. 
Definitely prayers for you strength and patience, and that DD get approved quickly and soon for a unit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great bargain, especially if you would have bought the packets anyway. :thumbup: :thumbup:


That was my reckoning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that is fast, but good, hopefully you will be pain free soon.


Less than 24 hours now!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, you are such a Godsend for Bellas family. I hope Matthews reception ges well.

Denise, hope your daughter has a wonderful trip to Canada. Please tell them when they get to Saskatchewan not to stay on the trans Canada highway but go farther north, they will see much more beautiful country, they south is so flat. The Qu'apple valley is very scenic & the Alberta Badlands around Drumheller are beautiful too.

Julie, good luck with your appointment

Well I had a really productive day, got the first coat of paint on the door & window frames, painted a wall in the basement where I fixed some dings & put Roundup on DSs flower bed, 2 more jobs off the to-do list :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what color are you painting? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: I'm sure it wasn't THAT bad.
> 
> The inner tube in my spare tire seems to have inflated some over winter too :shock: I just wish it would deflate now that I've all this outside work to do :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is he in Argentina? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> If the experience of a woman I used to write to in Buenos Aires is anything to go by, telephone networks barely exist, so internet would perhaps be hard to come by as well. My information hopefully is long out of date- no way of knowing.
> 
> ETA, Alex says that is an afternoon's worth of gloves!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally - i am caught up - need to read some more on last weeks to catch up there. not sure what i am doing with my time - maybe i need a time management manager in my life.

heather came up tonight - she is at her mother's tonight. tomorrow she is coming her and she, heidi and i are going to make my mother's raised sugar donuts. it should be a real trip. it's been years since i made them. looking forward to it thought. we have talked about it for a couple of years so it is finally happening. 

does anyone on here watch 'the good wife?" what did you think of the ending. made me think of scarlet ohara.

cool and rainy all day - sounds like it is to be the same tomorrow. ugh. the smell of fresh yeast raised donuts will make me feel better. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats a pretty warm day indeed!
> 
> http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/south-australia/severe-weather-warning-for-adelaide-as... this link was posted on the digest and includes a link to the weather we have had today here- no wonder it was so wet and windy as I was out all day relying on public transport!
> (you may not be open the link which is to one our online news sources so reputable as may only be Australia).
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-402636-1.html link to the post if you can't get the other one. I have included some photos there- in the photos of today the water is up to the top of the wall that Maryanne is sitting eating in front of.


That was really interesting, to see the different weather from all over the world. 
Love your pics.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My niece Lisa and my Sister-in-law- her Mum- Jeanette are in Buenos Aires (Argentina) these are a few pics from Facebook.
> 
> Plus a photo or two of my brother Alex's glove making- he has at least four machines he imported from the depths of China- they knit from the finger down- the opposite to hand knitting.


Great pictures, wow, they have some tall buildings in Buenos Aires, don't know why I'm so surprised.

What does your brother do with all the gloves?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had 45 minute walk. Sheets changed, wash in washer, hope to go to gym around 1 pm. 20 min. Of weights then water jog half an hour, hot tub, sauna ahhhh feel better already.


I wish our gym had a hot tub, I hope you had a good soak and relax in the sauna.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's really cool out today, only 7C/44F just about froze when i first went out but it's warmed all the way up to 9 & on the south side of the house I wS out of the wind.
> Very cloudy & grey, I'm thinking a good afternoon for the couch, a book & a blanket but I better get my butt in gear instead. I'm going to do the Roundup thing on DS flower bed as he doesn't know what's weeds & what's flowers & it's a mess. He goes back to work tomorrow so is trying to get the yard shaped up before he's gone for a weekend I tell you how helpful Kimber has been with my garden, silly me I left some stakes at the end of the row, of course those really needed to be picked up & brought to the step with all the other junk. Then I had my string attached to 2 sticks for keeping the rows straight, why would I leave something like that in the garden? She chewed it apart & brought it up for me too. I can see this summer is going to be a fun one! Will have to get DH to hook up the electric fencer around the flower beds by the house so the bedding plants will have a chance.


LOL! That kind of gardening help really isn't any help, but I bet she was very proud of herself. Silly pups, Gizmo runs up and down the garden fence when I get in the veggie garden having fits because he can't get in to me, hopefully the bedding gardens will survive, my dogs haven't tried to go over the 2ft fencing I have around the bedding plants, but Daisy goes right over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think Kimber is like mishka thinks the garden is hers . I was on my knees trying to do some weeding she kept following me sticking her nose in my face even sat herself on my knee . We even took our first selfie and sent it to my son . It made him laugh cause I had my duh look on my face . When ever I'm concentrating i open my mouth


 :XD: She's definitely not lacking in personality. lolol


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Fan said:


> Beautiful photos Denise, nature putting in a fantastic show. Thanks for sharing. Sunrise over the pond here was lovely this morning too.
> Our weather is very warm for this time of year, really enjoying it as soon it will change and winter will make its presence known.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Really love this time of year. Hope it is a while before winter arrives so we can continue to enjoy these perfect days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would have taught her for free. --- sam


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, you are such a Godsend for Bellas family. I hope Matthews reception ges well.
> 
> Denise, hope your daughter has a wonderful trip to Canada. Please tell them when they get to Saskatchewan not to stay on the trans Canada highway but go farther north, they will see much more beautiful country, they south is so flat. The Qu'apple valley is very scenic & the Alberta Badlands around Drumheller are beautiful too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips Bonnie. I'll be sure to tell her. They are hoping to get off #1 as much as possible. Even hope to work on some farms as they cross the country. Will be using the WOOF organisation. Have you heard of them?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I've just got home from another session with Dr Prickles lol!
> The session today was quite painful, the acu needles in my legs hurt a lot. I took it for 30 minutes, then he checked on me and I said how sore it was so took them out. I suffer badly with nerves, and needles freak me out but getting used to them. The rest of them were fine. It sure isn't a quick fix getting the itches controlled, but we are making some progress as not as bad as have been. I can't eat sugary things, or too much dairy. It bugs me as I love both.
> Sometimes I just have to have some though, and deal with itches afterwards. I also have a herbal medicine which looks and tastes yuk! But hanging in there with it. Cheers Fan


Oh wow, I hope it works, but you are right, it will be a slow progression, but well worth it if it does the job. 
I don't know what blew in yesterday, but darn, my allergies sure acted up big time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, you are such a Godsend for Bellas family. I hope Matthews reception ges well.
> 
> Denise, hope your daughter has a wonderful trip to Canada. Please tell them when they get to Saskatchewan not to stay on the trans Canada highway but go farther north, they will see much more beautiful country, they south is so flat. The Qu'apple valley is very scenic & the Alberta Badlands around Drumheller are beautiful too.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie- not much longer to wait now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is he in Argentina? --- sam


No, Alex lives in Christchurch- I just did the two together rather than two separate posts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great pictures, wow, they have some tall buildings in Buenos Aires, don't know why I'm so surprised.
> 
> What does your brother do with all the gloves?


They are sub-contracted from one of his wife's woolen goods companies, I believe they sell them round the globe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. I got an emergency text from Bella's mom asking if I would feed her children. I dropped everything at home and asked my DH to take care of himself and our boys. I drove over to Bella's home and just two of the sisters were there with a friend who used to be Bella's nurse. I called ahead to tell them I was on my way over to the house. I got there and nobody had eaten so I took the three out to eat at Olive Garden. Everyone took home leftovers and I got dessert to go for the girls as well. Once we got back to the house, Hannah, the oldest girl got her chinchilla out of the cage. The chinchilla managed to escape and we spent an hour trying to catch it. Back to the cage for the chinchilla and then the girls decided that they wanted to jump on the trampoline. I laughed so hard watching the girls enjoy themselves on the trampoline. Tomorrow I will be making dinner for the family as well. I have already told them that I can't do dinner on Wednesday as that is Matthew's reception for artists at the art museum. Thursday I am off from work and trying to plan a trip to see Bella and parents. I would like to take a hot meal to the parents as well as some cut vegetables and some fruit. I will take a craft or two for Bella to do when she feels like she wants to do it.
> 
> Sorry for rambling on. I will try to read along later this week. I did see a picture of Gage and Greg on facebook. Melody was there taking the pictures.


That was wonderful for you to do and I imagine that the 3 girls enjoyed it and their parents appreciated it a lot, and it sounds like you had a good time too so a winwin. How's dh recovery going? My good friend texted me that she was in the hospital this morning to have her gb out, and that she should be home tomorrow, I told her to call or text me when she's coherent but I've not heard from her, but she is fine I'm sure or one of her son's would have called me immediately. 
Ramble on, we enjoy hearing what is going on in your world, hug Bella for us if you go for a visit, I'm sure her parents would love a hot meal from you. 
Hugs, sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Just popping in to see how everyone is doing and to say Hi. All good here, just very busy, with DD home getting ready for her trip to Canada. BF arrived today from his home in country NSW so now there are two backpacks and assorted travel gear "decorating" the living room. They fly out on Thursday so the mess won't be there long. They fly first to San Francisco for a few days before flying to Toronto to start their big adventure, driving across country towards the Rockies.
> 
> Healthwise I am doing OK. Fighting off a cold at the moment with sore throat and niggling cough but back pain is so much better, thank goodness. Thinking I might rejoin my walking group on Friday.
> 
> ...


You do have your work cut out for you, but I believe you'll get the book done. 
Your DD has certainly been having some wonderful travel adventures, safe travels from Wyoming. 
Love the photos even if they aren't yours.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, I hope it works, but you are right, it will be a slow progression, but well worth it if it does the job.
> I don't know what blew in yesterday, but darn, my allergies sure acted up big time.


I'm fairly certain it's a digestion problem with me. I've had the skin tests and nothing in nature seems to be the cause. My digestion went all wrong after my teeth were pulled out, and I lost 11kgs weight, from not eating, and relying on painkillers too much. Sugar and dairy are main culprits for revving up the itching. Over the counter antihistamines don't help at all, therefore am looking at natural healing instead. Will be an early night tonight as am feeling a bit yuk! as it stirs up toxins etc in body.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Julie the very best of luck with tomorrow's ordeal, will be thinking of you.'


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Caren if you are reading along would just like to wish you a happy birthday &#128144;&#127881;&#127882;&#127873;hope you have a lovely day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie the very best of luck with tomorrow's ordeal, will be thinking of you.'


Thank you so much, Fan!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Those sound great! I may steal that idea, thank you for sharing it.


I will also say thank you for sharing your recipe as I'm thinking it's something I can make too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, you are such a Godsend for Bellas family. I hope Matthews reception ges well.
> 
> Denise, hope your daughter has a wonderful trip to Canada. Please tell them when they get to Saskatchewan not to stay on the trans Canada highway but go farther north, they will see much more beautiful country, they south is so flat. The Qu'apple valley is very scenic & the Alberta Badlands around Drumheller are beautiful too.
> 
> ...


Certainly busy Bonnie . Does the roundup work as good as the advert says it does as I'm thinking of getting some , need all the help I can get with the weed jungle .


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I've just got home from another session with Dr Prickles lol!
> The session today was quite painful, the acu needles in my legs hurt a lot. I took it for 30 minutes, then he checked on me and I said how sore it was so took them out. I suffer badly with nerves, and needles freak me out but getting used to them. The rest of them were fine. It sure isn't a quick fix getting the itches controlled, but we are making some progress as not as bad as have been. I can't eat sugary things, or too much dairy. It bugs me as I love both.
> Sometimes I just have to have some though, and deal with itches afterwards. I also have a herbal medicine which looks and tastes yuk! But hanging in there with it. Cheers Fan


Hang in there Fan. It sounds like you're making progress.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. I got an emergency text from Bella's mom asking if I would feed her children. I dropped everything at home and asked my DH to take care of himself and our boys. I drove over to Bella's home and just two of the sisters were there with a friend who used to be Bella's nurse. I called ahead to tell them I was on my way over to the house. I got there and nobody had eaten so I took the three out to eat at Olive Garden. Everyone took home leftovers and I got dessert to go for the girls as well. Once we got back to the house, Hannah, the oldest girl got her chinchilla out of the cage. The chinchilla managed to escape and we spent an hour trying to catch it. Back to the cage for the chinchilla and then the girls decided that they wanted to jump on the trampoline. I laughed so hard watching the girls enjoy themselves on the trampoline. Tomorrow I will be making dinner for the family as well. I have already told them that I can't do dinner on Wednesday as that is Matthew's reception for artists at the art museum. Thursday I am off from work and trying to plan a trip to see Bella and parents. I would like to take a hot meal to the parents as well as some cut vegetables and some fruit. I will take a craft or two for Bella to do when she feels like she wants to do it.
> 
> Sorry for rambling on. I will try to read along later this week. I did see a picture of Gage and Greg on facebook. Melody was there taking the pictures.


You're a star Mary. What would that family do without you. It will be nice for you to get to see Bella and her parents and I'm sure they'll be happy to see you. How far do you have to travel to see them?
Sounds like Melody and Greg are getting along better which is good for Gage. I miss her on here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Just popping in to see how everyone is doing and to say Hi. All good here, just very busy, with DD home getting ready for her trip to Canada. BF arrived today from his home in country NSW so now there are two backpacks and assorted travel gear "decorating" the living room. They fly out on Thursday so the mess won't be there long. They fly first to San Francisco for a few days before flying to Toronto to start their big adventure, driving across country towards the Rockies.
> 
> Healthwise I am doing OK. Fighting off a cold at the moment with sore throat and niggling cough but back pain is so much better, thank goodness. Thinking I might rejoin my walking group on Friday.
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures Denise. That certainly was a spectacular sunset. Hope you get over that cold soon and your back is up to walking again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's quite a big deal to shut down a SAGD(steam assisted gravity drainage) plant, they put steam into the ground to warm the oil & force it up, when the steam preasure is let off a formation it may collapse & not produce oil anymore. With the $$ millions they have spent they won't shut down if they can avoid it.
> My DH says they should start a back fire around the plant to take away the fuel, then the big fire can't come close. They should also have a fire break around these plants but the environmentalists want the forest right up to their doorstep so their environmental damage is less, fools, if one of those places explode won't be pretty.


Makes sense to have fire breaks- useful to stop fires reaching them or to lessen the likelihood of one spreading if it breaks out in the oil field.It is though difficult because they aren't good for the environment (but we need them at least for now) and trees help the impact but is this better or worse than risking an extra huge fire. After all even better fuel than trees!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> wish we could do the same , although there is no one that will make a difference to take his place


But each one retires on a 6 figure pension so we are paying out a lot on their pensions. While they make it harder and harder for others to get a pension. Not too many jobs that give such a generous pension. I am all in favour of them getting a very good wage while holding the role- after all running a country should be a bigger deal than running a company and if we want to attract good people to the position more likely to do so with a good wage.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you've been hurting & can't sleep.
> 
> I'm so lucky, I fall into bed at night & die for about 7 hrs. So many of my friends have trouble sleeping & don't drink caffeine after lunch time. I could drink a pot of tea before bed & still not move til morning.


I had another of my awake most of the night nights last night. Got to sleep about 4 then awake by 7.30 as needed to be up. Fortunately when this happens I'm not usually overly tired. As almost everything is in the same room as the bed when I got up I needed to find everything in the dark. Got reading done as I couldn't use the computer-one room with all David's stuff in it that I moved to! David had been sleeping in this room because I get annoyed when he decides its time for bed- I need to turn off the computer and lights whether I'm ready for bed or not. 
More whinging about husbands. Do you think they whinge about us? Surely not - wives are always right aren't they?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If the experience of a woman I used to write to in Buenos Aires is anything to go by, telephone networks barely exist, so internet would perhaps be hard to come by as well. My information hopefully is long out of date- no way of knowing.
> 
> ETA, Alex says that is an afternoon's worth of gloves!


No wonder handknitted items can't compete.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Monday 9 May '16
> 
> Today is Moscato Day. Moscato is a wine originating from the Piedmont region of north-west Italy and the beverage has become a popular choice due to its sweetness, lightness and affordability. Moscatos popularity among hip-hop artists like Nelly and Drake created hype as well as soaring sales, so in celebration of both new and old fans of the wine, Gallo Family Vineyards introduced Moscato Day in 2012.
> 
> .


And I even had some last night and will finsih it tonight. White is my favourite =and non sparkling. And the cheapest ones are usually the ones I like best as well!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Just popping in to see how everyone is doing and to say Hi. All good here, just very busy, with DD home getting ready for her trip to Canada. BF arrived today from his home in country NSW so now there are two backpacks and assorted travel gear "decorating" the living room. They fly out on Thursday so the mess won't be there long. They fly first to San Francisco for a few days before flying to Toronto to start their big adventure, driving across country towards the Rockies.
> 
> Healthwise I am doing OK. Fighting off a cold at the moment with sore throat and niggling cough but back pain is so much better, thank goodness. Thinking I might rejoin my walking group on Friday.
> 
> ...


What a stunning sunset indeed.
Ypou will sure appreciate being relatively healthy after not being os fora whil.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Caren!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Caren- have a lovely day indeed wherever you are.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely, but no Oscar- was hoping we might see more of him, and the very best of luck for the (new) regime at home!


Here you are Julie.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> She looks like she is having fun.
> A few hours is toatlly different to living with you again- and having DD with you as well. Hopefully now she has cared for Serena herself she will be more involved this time and not leave so much to you.


Oh yes it will be different for sure. :shock: They will be left on their own a lot though coz I have my volunteer work 3 days a week and Nursing home most other days for a while. But I am quite used to QUIET evenings on my own... I will miss that for a while....


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You do have your work cut out for you, but I believe you'll get the book done.
> Your DD has certainly been having some wonderful travel adventures, safe travels from Wyoming.
> Love the photos even if they aren't yours.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

angelam said:


> Beautiful pictures Denise. That certainly was a spectacular sunset. Hope you get over that cold soon and your back is up to walking again.


Thanks. The internet was flooded with beautiful pictures. Hope the photographers took time to admire the real thing.

Have gone backwards in a big way since my original post. Now have the chills and aches and pains that go with the flu but I have no other flu symptoms. Back to bed soon.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here you are Julie.....


He is so adorable. Look at that face!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Caren- have a lovely day indeed wherever you are.


ditto. Happy birthday Caren.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's quite a big deal to shut down a SAGD(steam assisted gravity drainage) plant, they put steam into the ground to warm the oil & force it up, when the steam preasure is let off a formation it may collapse & not produce oil anymore. With the $$ millions they have spent they won't shut down if they can avoid it.
> My DH says they should start a back fire around the plant to take away the fuel, then the big fire can't come close. They should also have a fire break around these plants but the environmentalists want the forest right up to their doorstep so their environmental damage is less, fools, if one of those places explode won't be pretty.


Mmmm, a fire break would have been a very very good idea, I agree.
I am surprised that Australia havent sent over some relief firefighters... have any other countries come to help?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You've got the prayers for sure Cathy. Love this picture of Serena marching around.


Thanks everyone for your support in prayers and thoughts,, keep em coming... It all starts Sunday I believe. Gosh I hope she gets a call to say she has been accepted for one very soon. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crazy sleep pattern last night. Was very sore from working around house, took tramadol and went to bed at 8:30. Awoke at midnight with pain so got up and took a tylenol 3, went back to bed and again awakened at 3 am but felt fully rested and no pain...crazy itching on arms though. So I got up, took a benedry, made a pan of breakfast muffins and watched a bit of Grace & Frankie on netflix. Went back to bed at 5 and slept until 10:30 a.m. Feel good now. Finally have caught up on email and here so will head to store for a few necessary items and then do a little sorting. Know I will put in a nap at sometime....LOL. TTYL....gwen


Oh dear, it did sound like you had overdone things just a bit. Glad you feel good again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I had 45 minute walk. Sheets changed, wash in washer, hope to go to gym around 1 pm. 20 min. Of weights then water jog half an hour, hot tub, sauna ahhhh feel better already.


 :thumbup: I dont know how you cope with it all when your sleep is so bad. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Wow! That's a lot of gloves!
> Good to see some pictures from Argentina. Don't think we've had any from there in the KTP album before.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's really cool out today, only 7C/44F just about froze when i first went out but it's warmed all the way up to 9 & on the south side of the house I wS out of the wind.
> Very cloudy & grey, I'm thinking a good afternoon for the couch, a book & a blanket but I better get my butt in gear instead. I'm going to do the Roundup thing on DS flower bed as he doesn't know what's weeds & what's flowers & it's a mess. He goes back to work tomorrow so is trying to get the yard shaped up before he's gone for a weekend I tell you how helpful Kimber has been with my garden, silly me I left some stakes at the end of the row, of course those really needed to be picked up & brought to the step with all the other junk. Then I had my string attached to 2 sticks for keeping the rows straight, why would I leave something like that in the garden? She chewed it apart & brought it up for me too. I can see this summer is going to be a fun one! Will have to get DH to hook up the electric fencer around the flower beds by the house so the bedding plants will have a chance.


 Oh Kimber... in trouble again. LOL It sounds all too familier from when we had a labradour pup years ago. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you've been hurting & can't sleep.
> 
> I'm so lucky, I fall into bed at night & die for about 7 hrs. So many of my friends have trouble sleeping & don't drink caffeine after lunch time. I could drink a pot of tea before bed & still not move til morning.


With all the hard work you do I should hope you sleep well. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think Kimber is like mishka thinks the garden is hers . I was on my knees trying to do some weeding she kept following me sticking her nose in my face even sat herself on my knee . We even took our first selfie and sent it to my son . It made him laugh cause I had my duh look on my face . When ever I'm concentrating i open my mouth


LOL. Funny Mishka.... sitting on your knee!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Just popping in to see how everyone is doing and to say Hi. All good here, just very busy, with DD home getting ready for her trip to Canada. BF arrived today from his home in country NSW so now there are two backpacks and assorted travel gear "decorating" the living room. They fly out on Thursday so the mess won't be there long. They fly first to San Francisco for a few days before flying to Toronto to start their big adventure, driving across country towards the Rockies.
> 
> Healthwise I am doing OK. Fighting off a cold at the moment with sore throat and niggling cough but back pain is so much better, thank goodness. Thinking I might rejoin my walking group on Friday.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous photos! Great to hear from you. How exciting for DD and BF to be going to Canada for a trip.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Julie the very best of luck with tomorrow's ordeal, will be thinking of you.'


Ditto......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I had another of my awake most of the night nights last night. Got to sleep about 4 then awake by 7.30 as needed to be up. Fortunately when this happens I'm not usually overly tired. As almost everything is in the same room as the bed when I got up I needed to find everything in the dark. Got reading done as I couldn't use the computer-one room with all David's stuff in it that I moved to! David had been sleeping in this room because I get annoyed when he decides its time for bed- I need to turn off the computer and lights whether I'm ready for bed or not.
> More whinging about husbands. Do you think they whinge about us? Surely not - wives are always right aren't they?


I hope you get a better sleep tonight.... and YES wives are always right!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Caren!


Happy Birthday from me too..... we miss you on here. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Thanks. The internet was flooded with beautiful pictures. Hope the photographers took time to admire the real thing.
> 
> Have gone backwards in a big way since my original post. Now have the chills and aches and pains that go with the flu but I have no other flu symptoms. Back to bed soon.


Oh no, feel better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally - i am caught up - need to read some more on last weeks to catch up there. not sure what i am doing with my time - maybe i need a time management manager in my life.
> 
> heather came up tonight - she is at her mother's tonight. tomorrow she is coming her and she, heidi and i are going to make my mother's raised sugar donuts. it should be a real trip. it's been years since i made them. looking forward to it thought. we have talked about it for a couple of years so it is finally happening.
> 
> ...


This brought back so many good memories of making the donuts with my Mom. I'll be they taste scrumpdeliichious! Can't wait to see pictures and share the recipe please.

I thought the same thing on the Good Wife ending -


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Caren. I miss you, but I know you must be very busy. Wishing you all the best.

Love the photos of the sunsets, sunrises and puppy dogs.

Good luck with your visit with the specialist, Julie.

I've been having a bad spell of no sleep, also. I know that the crazy weather has been playing havoc with my sinuses. Avoiding the migraines, but the rest of the stuffiness, etc. is still hanging around. Seems like forever.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Caren. I hope your day is extra special.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Caren. 
It's my sisters birthday too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Caren.
> It's my sisters birthday too.


Hope she has a nice day- wish her Happy birthday from me when you speak to her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what color are you painting? --- sam


The trim outside is all dark brown. We painted the house the same color as before, almond & in the basement the rec room is called brick dust, it's a pinky taupe - a beige with a bit of a warm tone to it.. I'm not big on change :lol: just wanted all the "dings" covered, it's looking much better.

I love the look of dark colors in other people's houses but my one experience using dark green has not been good, any little chips show up like a sore thumb


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No wonder handknitted items can't compete.


 :thumbup: It isn't is it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Caren- have a lovely day indeed wherever you are.


From me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here you are Julie.....


He does look a nice fellow- has he settled down from puppy ways?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks for the tips Bonnie. I'll be sure to tell her. They are hoping to get off #1 as much as possible. Even hope to work on some farms as they cross the country. Will be using the WOOF organisation. Have you heard of them?


No, what does WOOF stand for?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks. The internet was flooded with beautiful pictures. Hope the photographers took time to admire the real thing.
> 
> Have gone backwards in a big way since my original post. Now have the chills and aches and pains that go with the flu but I have no other flu symptoms. Back to bed soon.


That is not good, hoping you are sound asleep- it's rising 11 pm in Sydney, now!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie. Slept like a log last night. Went to be at 7 p.m. Got up once "to go" and then slept sound until 7:15 a.m. No pain and well rested. Will start sorting some of the stuff to go back into the china cabinet. I swear I am not over doing; just doing a few light hours at a time. I do believe it has been the crazy weather causing pain this past week more than anything. Jumping from low 60's to high 80's in 24 hours plays havoc with me. Today suppose to be close to 90 so should be fine. I really should take before and after pictures of the mess everywhere. May do that that but sure won't post until done! LOL Like Pacer, you keep up such a pace of doing things I'm not surprise you sleep soundly. Do think you should come down this summer and help me paint Hannah's room while she is gone. LOL It would be a break from all you do daily! LOL I could pay you in yarn....LOL!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you've been hurting & can't sleep.
> 
> I'm so lucky, I fall into bed at night & die for about 7 hrs. So many of my friends have trouble sleeping & don't drink caffeine after lunch time. I could drink a pot of tea before bed & still not move til morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Caren. I miss you, but I know you must be very busy. Wishing you all the best.
> 
> Love the photos of the sunsets, sunrises and puppy dogs.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Rookie!
Sorry about the 'no sleep' It never is a good thing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Hope she has a nice day- wish her Happy birthday from me when you speak to her.


Wish your sister happy birthday from me too Mary


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I put lavender on my pillows and sheets.



Fan said:


> A little trick I use when cant sleep is to rub pure lavender oil on my feet, and a few drops on my pillow. It's calming and smells good too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Certainly busy Bonnie . Does the roundup work as good as the advert says it does as I'm thinking of getting some , need all the help I can get with the weed jungle .


It usually works very well, particularly on quack grass as it absorbs down & kills the roots, it takes several days to work. Trying to dig out grass is a terrible job & if you leave a bit of root it comes right back. Just don't get it on anything you want to keep, that's why I spray on a glove & touch the leaves of what I want to get rid of, if you just spray you can get things you don't intend to. I don't use it in the garden, just around the flowers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish your sister happy birthday from me too Mary


And from me!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He does look a nice fellow- has he settled down from puppy ways?


Yes pretty much. He still tries to jump on people though... drives me mad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes pretty much. He still tries to jump on people though... drives me mad.


Ringo goes a bit crazy when greeting people- doesn't get enough 'other' contact.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, what does WOOF stand for?


I just googled WOOF organisation and it came up with an international volunteer group for people to work on organic farms.... WWOOF .

We learn something new on here every day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

God bless you Mary (Pacer)


pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. I got an emergency text from Bella's mom asking if I would feed her children. I dropped everything at home and asked my DH to take care of himself and our boys. I drove over to Bella's home and just two of the sisters were there with a friend who used to be Bella's nurse. I called ahead to tell them I was on my way over to the house. I got there and nobody had eaten so I took the three out to eat at Olive Garden. Everyone took home leftovers and I got dessert to go for the girls as well. Once we got back to the house, Hannah, the oldest girl got her chinchilla out of the cage. The chinchilla managed to escape and we spent an hour trying to catch it. Back to the cage for the chinchilla and then the girls decided that they wanted to jump on the trampoline. I laughed so hard watching the girls enjoy themselves on the trampoline. Tomorrow I will be making dinner for the family as well. I have already told them that I can't do dinner on Wednesday as that is Matthew's reception for artists at the art museum. Thursday I am off from work and trying to plan a trip to see Bella and parents. I would like to take a hot meal to the parents as well as some cut vegetables and some fruit. I will take a craft or two for Bella to do when she feels like she wants to do it.
> 
> Sorry for rambling on. I will try to read along later this week. I did see a picture of Gage and Greg on facebook. Melody was there taking the pictures.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Here you are Julie.....


He's cute Cathy . Is he good with Serena?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo goes a bit crazy when greeting people- doesn't get enough 'other' contact.


 :thumbup: Otherwise Oscar is a good boy. Mostly.

Heading to bed in a minute. Good luck with tomorrow, dont be worried. If it needs fixing soon then the sooner you will be on the mend! Goodnight, sleep tight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmmm, a fire break would have been a very very good idea, I agree.
> I am surprised that Australia havent sent over some relief firefighters... have any other countries come to help?


I haven't heard of any help from Australia, I heard Putin offered water bombers & our brilliant PM turned him down, not sure if that's true but if so he needs a kick in the ass. 
Seems he's only interested in climate change & Indians issues :roll: :roll: I was hopeful when he was elected but seems he's a dud :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The sunset is spectacular! Glad your health is okay. Hope joining the walking group doesn't aggravate the back.



nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Just popping in to see how everyone is doing and to say Hi. All good here, just very busy, with DD home getting ready for her trip to Canada. BF arrived today from his home in country NSW so now there are two backpacks and assorted travel gear "decorating" the living room. They fly out on Thursday so the mess won't be there long. They fly first to San Francisco for a few days before flying to Toronto to start their big adventure, driving across country towards the Rockies.
> 
> Healthwise I am doing OK. Fighting off a cold at the moment with sore throat and niggling cough but back pain is so much better, thank goodness. Thinking I might rejoin my walking group on Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Otherwise Oscar is a good boy. Mostly.
> 
> Heading to bed in a minute. Good luck with tomorrow, dont be worried. If it needs fixing soon then the sooner you will be on the mend! Goodnight, sleep tight.


Thanks Cathy! I have been a bit anxious- it's all been happening so fast.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> He's cute Cathy . Is he good with Serena?


Hi Sonja. He isnt too bad with her, but he does jump up on her and gets in her face. I have to really watch them both. LOL. He is only 3 and not that used to having her around. And she is only 2 and gets a bit pushy...LOL so they really have to supervised together.... Its like having 2 toddlers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sonja. He isnt too bad with her, but he does jump up on her and gets in her face. I have to really watch them both. LOL. He is only 3 and not that used to having her around. And she is only 2 and gets a bit pushy...LOL so they really have to supervised together.... Its like having 2 toddlers.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't heard of any help from Australia, I heard Putin offered water bombers & our brilliant PM turned him down, not sure if that's true but if so he needs a kick in the ass.
> Seems he's only interested in climate change & Indians issues :roll: :roll: I was hopeful when he was elected but seems he's a dud :shock:


Oh dear. Has there been some relief with the fires? From what I have seen on news it seems that things have improved a bit.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! I have been a bit anxious- it's all been happening so fast.


Well you will know a lot more tomorrow. Sleep well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmmm, a fire break would have been a very very good idea, I agree.
> I am surprised that Australia havent sent over some relief firefighters... have any other countries come to help?


I would think they could do with some relief. I saw one firefighter being interviewed on TV. He was just so exhausted, and upset at what he'd seen, he could hardly speak. Poor man, I hope he gets some rest soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well you will know a lot more tomorrow. Sleep well.


That should be so!
Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Denise, hope your flu is short lived. Great sunset photos.

Cathy, cute puppy, we have to watch the GKs around Kimber too, she wouldn't be mean but get a little rough when trying to play. When they are here she's stuck to them like glue.

Happy birthday to Caren & Mary's sister, hope it's a great one.

Sam, I love homemade raised donuts, I haven't made them in ages

Fan, hope you are feeling better after a rest, so many treatments make yu worse before getting things better.

I woke up extra early this morning, I need to start closing the bedroom door, I have the blinds up in the front bedrooms so my plants get extra light but now the sun is up at 5 & some days it is bright enough to wake me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It usually works very well, particularly on quack grass as it absorbs down & kills the roots, it takes several days to work. Trying to dig out grass is a terrible job & if you leave a bit of root it comes right back. Just don't get it on anything you want to keep, that's why I spray on a glove & touch the leaves of what I want to get rid of, if you just spray you can get things you don't intend to. I don't use it in the garden, just around the flowers.


Thank you Bonnie I will give it a try . Another nice day here so I've been out in the back garden again . I have managed to sort one flower bed out although the mud/soil will need more digging as it hopefully dries out a bit more . Got some help with the digging from mishka . She made it look so easy . Told her no one likes a show off :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Caren!*


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! I have been a bit anxious- it's all been happening so fast.


I know you can't help but worry about tomorrow Julie . But I hope you manage to get some sleep and I'll keep everything crossed for tomorrow


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We use round up here too. It does a good job. There is a new gel formula I want to try on the poison ivy that has invaded my jasmine.


Swedenme said:


> Certainly busy Bonnie . Does the roundup work as good as the advert says it does as I'm thinking of getting some , need all the help I can get with the weed jungle .


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Caren whichever side of the pond you are. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I would think they could do with some relief. I saw one firefighter being interviewed on TV. He was just so exhausted, and upset at what he'd seen, he could hardly speak. Poor man, I hope he gets some rest soon.


Yes, it's one thing when it's a forest fire but when the homes of friends & family are gone it's even harder for them. I'm hoping some new construction rules come from this fire, so many new houses use that plastic siding & it burns like tinder. On the news they were talking about Swan Hills having by was for metal siding & roofs to help prevent the spread of fires.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sonja. He isnt too bad with her, but he does jump up on her and gets in her face. I have to really watch them both. LOL. He is only 3 and not that used to having her around. And she is only 2 and gets a bit pushy...LOL so they really have to supervised together.... Its like having 2 toddlers.


Sounds like they have fun and you need eyes in the back of your head :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We use round up here too. It does a good job. There is a new gel formula I want to try on the poison ivy that has invaded my jasmine.


I'm so glad I don't have poison ivy to contend with, just stinging nettles. I haven't seen the gel, will have to look as that might work even better with the glove.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oscar is such a cute dog. Looks full of love



sugarsugar said:


> Here you are Julie.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday Caren whichever side of the pond you are. Have a wonderful day.


Last I heard Caren was still in America


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to get started soon so I'm off to check the digest and my email than get busy. Play nice and {{{hugs}}}} to everyone. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy! I have been a bit anxious- it's all been happening so fast.


But even if he says you need surgery it is likely to be a while isn' it? Or do you have much shorter waiting lists for hips than we do? Don't know how long here now but hips and cataracts are so common that they have very long waits if going public.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know you can't help but worry about tomorrow Julie . But I hope you manage to get some sleep and I'll keep everything crossed for tomorrow


Thanks so much Sonja! Not sleeping at all well. Been worrying about the AGM for Seniors too, this is in the morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> But even if he says you need surgery it is likely to be a while isn' it? Or do you have much shorter waiting lists for hips than we do? Don't know how long here now but hips and cataracts are so common that they have very long waits if going public.


I had heard somewhere that hips have become very low priority- this partly explains why I've been caught out, by how quickly they have been moving. Last time this happened it turned out the doctor was concerned a lump may have been a tumour. That was just a detached spur.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, Happy Birthday from Scotland.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, see you may be getting help with your hip. Yay! I'm sure you will be excited and scared both. Thought of you today as I may have gone right through your village but can't find the name you gave me. PM me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, see you may be getting help with your hip. Yay! I'm sure you will be excited and scared both. Thought of you today as I may have gone right through your village but can't find the name you gave me. PM me.


Done! Have to get off this and ready for the morning, and then the appointment.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hope she has a nice day- wish her Happy birthday from me when you speak to her.


I will. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am in a hotel in the area where Julie was born. What a gorgeous area it is. Took pictures from a moving bus just in case it was where she was born. Hope I can post them soon. This hotel is amazing overlooking Loch Ard. Must get to bed now as we fly out tomorrow. Hugs to all. Will try to post photos when I get home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I managed to read everything but didn't comment...I'd have been hopelessly behind otherwise. :roll:

Happy birthday to Caren and Martina's sister!

We had a lovely lunch on Saturday--we are still eating the cake--oh boy is it rich. Sunday we just stayed in; I had a long talk with both my parents, which was great. Back to work yesterday and today, of course. Tomorrow we are thinking of meeting a friend and taking a short hike on the river trail. Tonight is the motorcycle group's pool night.

Other than that, just sittin' and knittin'--I've started some socks and we'll see how that goes. I'm aiming more for functional than fancy this time.

New lappy seems good--I think I have all the parts and pieces installed and situated now.

Leftovers warming in the oven, so I'd better go check on them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, traveling mercies. Will be fun to see your pics.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, what does WOOF stand for?


WOOF stands for working on organic farms. You work in return for food and lodging. DD is hoping to find somewhere with horses. She worked as a wrangler all during her teenage years and just loves horses. But they are both prepared to do anything.

Feeling better this morning - chills and aches gone. Weird.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> How nice for you to still have that little card.


When my mom died, I kept all her photo albums and one of them contained all the cards I'd sent to her over the years.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> OK deleted the link. Will see if I can find the same photo- if its on Facebook I have no problems posting it here! She knows I post them here if I have them if they have been on Facebook.
> Think this is the one- taken by by brother back in December I think, maybe January. Yep this is the one.


What a lovely picture!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> That was wonderful for you to do and I imagine that the 3 girls enjoyed it and their parents appreciated it a lot, and it sounds like you had a good time too so a winwin. How's dh recovery going? My good friend texted me that she was in the hospital this morning to have her gb out, and that she should be home tomorrow, I told her to call or text me when she's coherent but I've not heard from her, but she is fine I'm sure or one of her son's would have called me immediately.
> Ramble on, we enjoy hearing what is going on in your world, hug Bella for us if you go for a visit, I'm sure her parents would love a hot meal from you.
> Hugs, sweet dreams.


DH is recovering well. He will go back to work June 1st. I made dinner tonight for the family. Pizza casserole is a favorite so that is what they got. I also stocked up their cabinets with lunch box foods and breakfast foods. I also brought simple foods for meals when no meals are coming in. Several people from church helped me with this restocking project. I went to one store and meats and cheese were donated. At the next store someone from our church saw me and she gave what cash she had to help pay for some of the groceries. I am taking extra supplies of food to the parents on Thursday. I will have some people making donations for that as well. Bella is struggling tonight again. I am hoping for a positive turn around for her health right now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Caren. May your day be filled with many blessings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are sub-contracted from one of his wife's woolen goods companies, I believe they sell them round the globe.


Oh, that's cool, it'd take him quite a while to knit up that many by handknitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I'm fairly certain it's a digestion problem with me. I've had the skin tests and nothing in nature seems to be the cause. My digestion went all wrong after my teeth were pulled out, and I lost 11kgs weight, from not eating, and relying on painkillers too much. Sugar and dairy are main culprits for revving up the itching. Over the counter antihistamines don't help at all, therefore am looking at natural healing instead. Will be an early night tonight as am feeling a bit yuk! as it stirs up toxins etc in body.


Natural healing is if it available and works is always best anyways I think. Our teeth effect so much, I'm not surprised that you lost weight, too bad it messed with your chemistry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here you are Julie.....


He's such a handsome little fellow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much to my surprise I will be seeing the Specialist on Wednesday- I had thought it would be months, but it seems they are fast-tracking everything. This is for my hip.


Good news, Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And here is another.... this time you can see her face.


Such cute pictures of Serena.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My niece Lisa and my Sister-in-law- her Mum- Jeanette are in Buenos Aires (Argentina) these are a few pics from Facebook.
> 
> Plus a photo or two of my brother Alex's glove making- he has at least four machines he imported from the depths of China- they knit from the finger down- the opposite to hand knitting.


I presume from the quantity of gloves that Alex has a business. Hope he's doing well with it. Nice looking gloves. Thanks for posting the photos of Argentina.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Crazy sleep pattern last night. Was very sore from working around house, took tramadol and went to bed at 8:30. Awoke at midnight with pain so got up and took a tylenol 3, went back to bed and again awakened at 3 am but felt fully rested and no pain...crazy itching on arms though. So I got up, took a benedry, made a pan of breakfast muffins and watched a bit of Grace & Frankie on netflix. Went back to bed at 5 and slept until 10:30 a.m. Feel good now. Finally have caught up on email and here so will head to store for a few necessary items and then do a little sorting. Know I will put in a nap at sometime....LOL. TTYL....gwen


There you go----you overdid it on Mother's Day  Don't you know you're supposed to take it easy? Glad that you're feeling better now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Just popping in to see how everyone is doing and to say Hi. All good here, just very busy, with DD home getting ready for her trip to Canada. BF arrived today from his home in country NSW so now there are two backpacks and assorted travel gear "decorating" the living room. They fly out on Thursday so the mess won't be there long. They fly first to San Francisco for a few days before flying to Toronto to start their big adventure, driving across country towards the Rockies.
> 
> Healthwise I am doing OK. Fighting off a cold at the moment with sore throat and niggling cough but back pain is so much better, thank goodness. Thinking I might rejoin my walking group on Friday.
> 
> ...


Those are spectacular sunsets. Thanks for posting them. I hope your DD enjoys her trip to Canada. There's so much to see in this country. Hope you have been able to fight off the cold.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here you are Julie.....


Isn't he a sweetie!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, I'm finally caught up. I'm off to bed. Goodnight all (or morning as the case may be).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thanks. The internet was flooded with beautiful pictures. Hope the photographers took time to admire the real thing.
> 
> Have gone backwards in a big way since my original post. Now have the chills and aches and pains that go with the flu but I have no other flu symptoms. Back to bed soon.


Oh yuck, I sure hope that you are feeling much better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> DH is recovering well. He will go back to work June 1st. I made dinner tonight for the family. Pizza casserole is a favorite so that is what they got. I also stocked up their cabinets with lunch box foods and breakfast foods. I also brought simple foods for meals when no meals are coming in. Several people from church helped me with this restocking project. I went to one store and meats and cheese were donated. At the next store someone from our church saw me and she gave what cash she had to help pay for some of the groceries. I am taking extra supplies of food to the parents on Thursday. I will have some people making donations for that as well. Bella is struggling tonight again. I am hoping for a positive turn around for her health right now.


Very good that he's recovering well.

I'm so glad that you have so many people that help with Bella's family, and that you weren't trying to do it all yourself, I love that the store donated also, you and the church family are truly wonderful people. I so hope for a miracle for that poor child and her family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nicho, beautiful sunsets.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, that's cool, it'd take him quite a while to knit up that many by handknitting.


It certainly would!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Good news, Julie.


I am glad the appointment is over- the doctor adjusted my answers so it reflected a bad day, not a good one, he thinks it will be about September/October but it depends on the Health Boards decision. I am glad because it means I have time to sort things for Ringo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I presume from the quantity of gloves that Alex has a business. Hope he's doing well with it. Nice looking gloves. Thanks for posting the photos of Argentina.


Actually his wife's business- she won Business Woman of the Year at one point- Knitting businesses, and she can hardly knit, but very astute business woman.
I thought it was interesting to see Buenos Aires.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad the appointment is over- the doctor adjusted my answers so it reflected a bad day, not a good one, he thinks it will be about September/October but it depends on the Health Boards decision. I am glad because it means I have time to sort things for Ringo.


That is good, hopefully all will go well with the health boards, onwards and upwards. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is good, hopefully all will go well with the health boards, onwards and upwards.
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Thanks, Kaye Jo, Hopefully so.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I hope everyone living near the Canadian wild fire and the US tornado alley are safe and not being impacted greatly.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Good report from Cardiologist. He even lowerd 2 of my meds. There is some deterioration, but otherwise ok. Go back in 12 months


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, too bad that surgery is necessary but glad the wait isn't too long.

Heather, I'm glad you got a good report at the cardiologist.

I got the final coat of paint on the window frames, tomorrow just need to remove all the tape & clean windows, I'll be glad when that's done.
I got my greenhouse cleaned out today so hopefully my plants can be moved out soon, predicting -3C/27F Thursday night so won't move them til after that as my little heater won't keep up to that&#128553; The building becomes a catch all after the plants go out so I always have to dig it out this time of year. DH puts firewood, tools & other junk in there.
Still cool & windy here today, what happened to spring?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> And here is another.... this time you can see her face.


She's growing up fast, and pretty!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you've been hurting & can't sleep.
> 
> I'm so lucky, I fall into bed at night & die for about 7 hrs. So many of my friends have trouble sleeping & don't drink caffeine after lunch time. I could drink a pot of tea before bed & still not move til morning.


You work so hard I'm sure you could sleep anywhere after a day's labour!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, too bad that surgery is necessary but glad the wait isn't too long.
> 
> Heather, I'm glad you got a good report at the cardiologist.
> 
> ...


Long enough to give me time to adjust, and prepare!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Caren- have a lovely day indeed wherever you are.


Hearty birthday greetings from me too. Have the best ever...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It usually works very well, particularly on quack grass as it absorbs down & kills the roots, it takes several days to work. Trying to dig out grass is a terrible job & if you leave a bit of root it comes right back. Just don't get it on anything you want to keep, that's why I spray on a glove & touch the leaves of what I want to get rid of, if you just spray you can get things you don't intend to. I don't use it in the garden, just around the flowers.


If I just have a few flowers I want to keep I put a cutoff plastic bottle over each whilst I spray everything else.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> DH is recovering well. He will go back to work June 1st. I made dinner tonight for the family. Pizza casserole is a favorite so that is what they got. I also stocked up their cabinets with lunch box foods and breakfast foods. I also brought simple foods for meals when no meals are coming in. Several people from church helped me with this restocking project. I went to one store and meats and cheese were donated. At the next store someone from our church saw me and she gave what cash she had to help pay for some of the groceries. I am taking extra supplies of food to the parents on Thursday. I will have some people making donations for that as well. Bella is struggling tonight again. I am hoping for a positive turn around for her health right now.


What a wonderful support system you have for this family within your church. I'm so sorry to hear that poor little Bella is struggling again, will keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad the appointment is over- the doctor adjusted my answers so it reflected a bad day, not a good one, he thinks it will be about September/October but it depends on the Health Boards decision. I am glad because it means I have time to sort things for Ringo.


Glad you got some answers Julie. Now it gives you time to get yourself and Ringo sorted and prepared for the op. You'll be a new woman after!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good report from Cardiologist. He even lowerd 2 of my meds. There is some deterioration, but otherwise ok. Go back in 12 months


Good news Heather. Always good when you can take less meds.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Karena said:


> I make enchiladas in ramekins. No dipping, no rolling, no 9 x 12 baking dish presentation. I like Corn tortillas, great for using leftover days-old ones that get dry. Oil spray cups, little enchilada sauce on the bottom, stack the cut up tortillas, add shredded Jack and Cheddar or Mexican blend. Just cheese for me, little diced onion. Use what you like, cooked chicken or cooked beef and layer more tortilla, like building lasagne. Add more sauce to top, few tablespoons each, cover with foil, bake 15-20 min at 325. If I don't overdo the sauce, these things come out in the shape of the ramekin after running a knife around the edges, turning them upside down. Drizzle with leftover sauce or not.
> You know what to do with the guacamole, green chilies, sour cream, cilantro, black olives, green onion . . . And enjoy. Easy microwave snack when you want one or two only.
> Karena


Thanks, Karena - I want to try this! Do you cut the tortillas in strip or just in sizes to fit the ramekins? Sounds like it makes a nice presentation, too. - april


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow, Gwen - you are gettin' it done! Go, you!


Gweniepooh said:


> Back for just a quick check in. Had a very nice brunch at oldest DD's. Came home and unloaded the one china cabinet with the help of youngest DD and DH. they then moved it into the guest room for me and moved the entertainment center that was in there out (going to get rid of it). Will be packing up the china from that cabinet to give to middle DD (step daughter) as I offered it to her since it was my MIL's china; she was thrilled that I would give it to her. I felt it only right since she (DD) was her first grandchild and my birth girls will get the two sets of china that I have that were my mom's. Also moved a small chest into guestroom and DH put tv on it instead of the huge entertainment center. I will be putting the antique knick-knack/collectibles back into the china cabinet with less crowding. It will look much better and really less crowded now in both the living room and the guest room. I then got DH to take down the drapes in the living room along with the cornice boards. Drapes were too short anyway and the cornice boards had seen better days. I finally after 23 years had found affordable drapes the correct length and had ordered them along with new rods and DH hung them for me. IMHO it looks so much better. Before he hung the drapes I washed the windows on the inside (still need to do the outside but that will have to be another day). I'm tired, not nearly finished but at least have the stuff I can not do by myself done. All the things from the chia cabinet are on the dining room table; my staging area for cleaning, keeping, or purging. I am a happy lady right now. I know that sounds crazy doing all this mother's day but it was what I really, really wanted and actually got. Oh, and DH also gave me the electric can opener I had wanted since it has become increasing difficult for me to use the manual one. Doing a happy dance!


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Agreed


sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope specialist has good news AND you get your ramp.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> We used to buy whole milk, raise it to just under boiling point and cool it down to around blood temperature, add what ever yoghurt we liked best- ( this took a bit of trial and error- some are definitely not 'live') put it into jars with a loose lid, and into pots with warm water, wrap those in blankets, duvets, what ever we had spare, to keep things warm enough- it took a lot of floor space- we used the dining room for this- went to bed, and by morning it would be ready. we made enough for two weeks at a time.


I do mine almost that way, too, Julie...a gallon of milk in a stock pot. Bring to just below a boil, cool a bit then add a quart of store bought yogurt with live cultures. Put pot in oven (off), wrap with towels to keep warm and let it sit overnight. I would like to learn how to make it thick, like Greek yogurt.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the boots. Both pictures are sweet!


sugarsugar said:


> Well today we had a "drop" of rain... good grief it was flash flooding. :shock: 16mm of rain in half an hour... then rained on and off for most of the day. I had Serena here for few hours again today.... we went outside and she stomped in puddles in her gumboots under the pergola and kept putting her hand out in the rain... so funny. Then the sun came out and we went outside again and she had great fun marching around with Oscar.  And on a more serious note,, DD and Serena will be moving back here on the weekend..... (help !) until she gets a unit. Soooo, some fingers crossing and prayers wouldnt hurt for peace (for me) and strength (for me) and hope she gets accepted for a unit very soon.
> 
> And here is little madam with Oscar marching about.... sorry you ant see her face in this one but I though it looked kinda cute with her boots...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So interesting!


Lurker 2 said:


> My niece Lisa and my Sister-in-law- her Mum- Jeanette are in Buenos Aires (Argentina) these are a few pics from Facebook.
> 
> Plus a photo or two of my brother Alex's glove making- he has at least four machines he imported from the depths of China- they knit from the finger down- the opposite to hand knitting.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> With all the nice warm weather we have been having I decided to put on a pair of summer jeans and t/ shirt , well I took one look and didn't think I could still move that quick. I won't be wearing them anytime soon it's diet time for me . No chocolate or cake in this house For a while and you've guessed it all I can think about is chocolate


Sonja I always think the transition into summer clothes is tough...never appreciate what I see!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, who snapped the pic, you or Miska? (She could probably do it, clever pup!)


Swedenme said:


> I think Kimber is like mishka thinks the garden is hers . I was on my knees trying to do some weeding she kept following me sticking her nose in my face even sat herself on my knee . We even took our first selfie and sent it to my son . It made him laugh cause I had my duh look on my face . When ever I'm concentrating i open my mouth


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, if I worked as hard as you, I'd probably sleep like a baby too. Or die of exhaustion!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie I will give it a try . Another nice day here so I've been out in the back garden again . I have managed to sort one flower bed out although the mud/soil will need more digging as it hopefully dries out a bit more . Got some help with the digging from mishka . She made it look so easy . Told her no one likes a show off :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We use round up here too. It does a good job. There is a new gel formula I want to try on the poison ivy that has invaded my jasmine.


That poison ivy can be a nightmare.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for the family. And God bless you!


pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. I got an emergency text from Bella's mom asking if I would feed her children. I dropped everything at home and asked my DH to take care of himself and our boys. I drove over to Bella's home and just two of the sisters were there with a friend who used to be Bella's nurse. I called ahead to tell them I was on my way over to the house. I got there and nobody had eaten so I took the three out to eat at Olive Garden. Everyone took home leftovers and I got dessert to go for the girls as well. Once we got back to the house, Hannah, the oldest girl got her chinchilla out of the cage. The chinchilla managed to escape and we spent an hour trying to catch it. Back to the cage for the chinchilla and then the girls decided that they wanted to jump on the trampoline. I laughed so hard watching the girls enjoy themselves on the trampoline. Tomorrow I will be making dinner for the family as well. I have already told them that I can't do dinner on Wednesday as that is Matthew's reception for artists at the art museum. Thursday I am off from work and trying to plan a trip to see Bella and parents. I would like to take a hot meal to the parents as well as some cut vegetables and some fruit. I will take a craft or two for Bella to do when she feels like she wants to do it.
> 
> Sorry for rambling on. I will try to read along later this week. I did see a picture of Gage and Greg on facebook. Melody was there taking the pictures.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> But even if he says you need surgery it is likely to be a while isn' it? Or do you have much shorter waiting lists for hips than we do? Don't know how long here now but hips and cataracts are so common that they have very long waits if going public.


Hips here can be at least 2 year waiting list! I know a few people that have gone to hospitals in slightly smaller cities and had them done in just a few months. We here desperately need another big public hospital.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you got some answers Julie. Now it gives you time to get yourself and Ringo sorted and prepared for the op. You'll be a new woman after!


Thanks Angela!
It certainly is a thought, being able to walk again with out the sticks! I am glad I have not compromised the right hip


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good news Heather. Always good when you can take less meds.


ditto!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Agreed


To Sassafras' hope, that I will get the ramp- in the morning, I will contact the OT again, with luck! :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a soulful little face! He is dear!!


sugarsugar said:


> Here you are Julie.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I do mine almost that way, too, Julie...a gallon of milk in a stock pot. Bring to just below a boil, cool a bit then add a quart of store bought yogurt with live cultures. Put pot in oven (off), wrap with towels to keep warm and let it sit overnight. I would like to learn how to make it thick, like Greek yogurt.


I think it varies with your starter culture! We experimented with which one we used- never needed a whole quart- more like a cup full- and could get a good thick yoghurt. I am by the way just now trying the free yoghurt maker for the first time. But out of laziness, I use the packets of whole milk powder and culture that I can buy. They claim to have 4 different cultures in the mix.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> So interesting!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hips here can be at least 2 year waiting list! I know a few people that have gone to hospitals in slightly smaller cities and had them done in just a few months. We here desperately need another big public hospital.


I have heard that some people here are having to wait up to 6 years. I think the specialist was concerned about how I had answered the questionnaire, maybe my pain tolerance is high- because he said there is no cartilage left at all on the left side- the right is thinning but not bad- and at my age the op. should set me up for life.
How likely are you to get the hospital you need?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, I hope you manage to sort things out or Ringo and that you don't have too long to wait for your surgery. We have long waiting lists for hips and knees here, too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad the appointment is over- the doctor adjusted my answers so it reflected a bad day, not a good one, he thinks it will be about September/October but it depends on the Health Boards decision. I am glad because it means I have time to sort things for Ringo.


I am glad you will have time to organise Ringo. I gather you will be having surgery?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good report from Cardiologist. He even lowerd 2 of my meds. There is some deterioration, but otherwise ok. Go back in 12 months


Good news! Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, I hope you manage to sort things out or Ringo and that you don't have too long to wait for your surgery. We have long waiting lists for hips and knees here, too.


Thanks Mary!
Just a matter of putting to one side enough to cover the kenneling for a week, (a day each side of the expected 5 day stay for me), and then if I can get up for the toilet, I will be able to handle feeding him and letting him out into the garden. By that time of year one ought to be able to have the back door open a bit more than in Winter. I already have a 'perch' stool for the kitchen so I imagine I will be using that rather more while I cook my own meals, than I do at present. I also assume there will be some sort of needs assessment before the surgery.
I have heard the lists can be years long. Not sure about knees.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> That is good, hopefully all will go well with the health boards, onwards and upwards.
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good report from Cardiologist. He even lowerd 2 of my meds. There is some deterioration, but otherwise ok. Go back in 12 months


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am glad you will have time to organise Ringo. I gather you will be having surgery?


I think it is worth a try, Cathy, given what the doctor was saying about the success rate for hips, compared with knees. I know Geraldine whom I stayed with last July has had very good results and she is on her third replacement- she has a genetic condition, which crops up in Central Otago families.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it varies with your starter culture! We experimented with which one we used- never needed a whole quart- more like a cup full- and could get a good thick yoghurt. I am by the way just now trying the free yoghurt maker for the first time. But out of laziness, I use the packets of whole milk powder and culture that I can buy. They claim to have 4 different cultures in the mix.


I learned from a Bosnian neighbor. Maybe I should experiment with using less starter. I will try it. Thanks, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I learned from a Bosnian neighbor. Maybe I should experiment with using less starter. I will try it. Thanks, Julie.


Certainly a thought! :thumbup: And it would make it more economical.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have heard that some people here are having to wait up to 6 years. I think the specialist was concerned about how I had answered the questionnaire, maybe my pain tolerance is high- because he said there is no cartilage left at all on the left side- the right is thinning but not bad- and at my age the op. should set me up for life.
> How likely are you to get the hospital you need?


Ouch, any wonder you have pain! I doubt that we will get one. They are building another private hospital..nearly finished and supposedly it will take some public patients but I can see that making much difference. Ridiculous coz we are Victoria's 2nd largest city and only have 1 public hospital. :roll:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Off to work. Have a great day/night all! Peace!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is worth a try, Cathy, given what the doctor was saying about the success rate for hips, compared with knees. I know Geraldine whom I stayed with last July has had very good results and she is on her third replacement- she has a genetic condition, which crops up in Central Otago families.


Oh yes absolutely! You will be amazed at the difference once it is done Julie. I know a few people that have had hip replacements and they have no pain at all now.  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ouch, any wonder you have pain! I doubt that we will get one. They are building another private hospital..nearly finished and supposedly it will take some public patients but I can see that making much difference. Ridiculous coz we are Victoria's 2nd largest city and only have 1 public hospital. :roll:


That does seem very short-sighted- we have at least five Public Hospitals that I can think of, off the top of my head, and we are not yet two million people in Auckland I am fairly certain. Fan may remember better- but she will be getting ready to go south for the weekend. Not sure if she is keeping up with us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh yes absolutely! You will be amazed at the difference once it is done Julie. I know a few people that have had hip replacements and they have no pain at all now.  :thumbup:


I gather it is a help if you can keep the weight down. It will give me greater incentive to get on the bike.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good report from Cardiologist. He even lowerd 2 of my meds. There is some deterioration, but otherwise ok. Go back in 12 months


What good news that is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad you should be able to get the hip done without too big a wait. Sound slike it sure needs it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad you should be able to get the hip done without too big a wait. Sound slike it sure needs it.


That presumably is one of the reasons they fast-tracked this initial process. I have had another xray taken with a piece that will show them where the titanium prosthesis will end up. They were all very efficient.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad the appointment is over- the doctor adjusted my answers so it reflected a bad day, not a good one, he thinks it will be about September/October but it depends on the Health Boards decision. I am glad because it means I have time to sort things for Ringo.


At least you now have somewhat of a time frame.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good report from Cardiologist. He even lowerd 2 of my meds. There is some deterioration, but otherwise ok. Go back in 12 months


Great that you got a good report.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> At least you now have somewhat of a time frame.


That is true!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That presumably is one of the reasons they fast-tracked this initial process. I have had another xray taken with a piece that will show them where the titanium prosthesis will end up. They were all very efficient.


Sounds like bone grinding on bone, no wonder you have pain. Glad they were efficient


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does seem very short-sighted- we have at least five Public Hospitals that I can think of, off the top of my head, and we are not yet two million people in Auckland I am fairly certain. Fan may remember better- but she will be getting ready to go south for the weekend. Not sure if she is keeping up with us!


Hi all, I looked up and our 2013 census has Aucklands population at 1.4 million so will be over 1.5 million by now. And doesn't the increase in traffic reflect its growth too. The house prices are going nuts also, as they are in short supply and a high demand. A small 2 bedroom house behind us sold for $635,000
recently. 
Just saw in early news, a small quake hit Christchurch last night, and that's where we are headed tomorrow. Our rugby league team plays there on Saturday so we decided to fly down and make a long weekend out of it and see the game too. Will keep in touch with everyone, where I go so does my iPad and phone. 
Julie called last evening to tell me her results, and was good to hear she has time to prepare for op, and that it will be done in a hospital nearby which is terrific.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like bone grinding on bone, no wonder you have pain. Glad they were efficient


Definitely, bone on bone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I looked up and our 2013 census has Aucklands population at 1.4 million so will be over 1.5 million by now. And doesn't the increase in traffic reflect its growth too. The house prices are going nuts also, as they are in short supply and a high demand. A small 2 bedroom house behind us sold for $635,000
> recently.
> Just saw in early news, a small quake hit Christchurch last night, and that's where we are headed tomorrow. Our rugby league team plays there on Saturday so we decided to fly down and make a long weekend out of it and see the game too. Will keep in touch with everyone, where I go so does my iPad and phone.
> Julie called last evening to tell me her results, and was good to hear she has time to prepare for op, and that it will be done in a hospital nearby which is terrific.


It was a bit more than a small quake! well over 4 on the Richter Scale.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a bit more than a small quake! well over 4 on the Richter Scale.


Yes I just heard update on news wow! And another one in Murupara, north island, the shaky isles are livening up! Mt Ruapehu is on watch too, as crater lake is heating up again. We live in interesting times!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Definitely, bone on bone!


No wonder you have so much pain. I'm thinking that a rapid chance to have the surgery is really in your best interests, scary as that may be for a bit. All the people I know personally, who have had total hip replacements, are walking wonderfully now. One is still using a walker, but all the others don't even use canes. The one with a walker is only 2 weeks out from the surgery. I rejoice that something is finally being done to help you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I just heard update on news wow! And another one in Murupara, north island, the shaky isles are livening up! Mt Ruapehu is on watch too, as crater lake is heating up again. We live in interesting times!


Yes- the Crater Lake is hotter than ever recorded before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And now there's been one at 5.2 out from Masterton. (Quake)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh boy talk about shake rattle n roll! Will be sticking to travel plans unless told otherwise.if Mt Ruspehu blows could be problems flying due to ash clouds. Oh well nature does what it wants and we just have to deal with it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up quickly. Good news for Heather and future good news for Julie to be out of hip pain. I've had both hips and both knees replaced. It will be a welcome improvement. Traveling mercies for those traveling and about to travel. Fan hope the areas with quakes will settle down and not cause the inhabitants more problems and that you will be safe taveling. 

TTYL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Oh boy talk about shake rattle n roll! Will be sticking to travel plans unless told otherwise.if Mt Ruspehu blows could be problems flying due to ash clouds. Oh well nature does what it wants and we just have to deal with it.


Safe travels for you, sounds like it could get quite exciting!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Definitely, bone on bone!


Not much fun then! :thumbdown: just hope you get the op. as fast as possible. The dr sounds very helpful and understanding, so fingers crossed.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yes I just heard update on news wow! And another one in Murupara, north island, the shaky isles are livening up! Mt Ruapehu is on watch too, as crater lake is heating up again. We live in interesting times!


A quiet life might be preferable!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just in case it's useful for anyone in UK, Ive got a sample of a really good new skin lotion called Calmurid Pro. It's really meant for dry damaged skin but I've found its great for stopping the yarn catching on my rather rough fingers and thumb when knitting! I know everyone has their own favourites such as bag balm ( cheaper if you can buy it) but if you get offered a sample it's worth a try. Not sure what it will cost but assume it won't be cheap


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! 1.5 million in your city, just over a million in our whole province! 652000sq KM/ 252000 sq miles, needless to say, we have a bit of open space😄 Hope there is no damage from the quake & you have a good trip.



Fan said:


> Hi all, I looked up and our 2013 census has Aucklands population at 1.4 million so will be over 1.5 million by now. And doesn't the increase in traffic reflect its growth too. The house prices are going nuts also, as they are in short supply and a high demand. A small 2 bedroom house behind us sold for $635,000
> recently.
> Just saw in early news, a small quake hit Christchurch last night, and that's where we are headed tomorrow. Our rugby league team plays there on Saturday so we decided to fly down and make a long weekend out of it and see the game too. Will keep in touch with everyone, where I go so does my iPad and phone.
> Julie called last evening to tell me her results, and was good to hear she has time to prepare for op, and that it will be done in a hospital nearby which is terrific.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh boy talk about shake rattle n roll! Will be sticking to travel plans unless told otherwise.if Mt Ruspehu blows could be problems flying due to ash clouds. Oh well nature does what it wants and we just have to deal with it.


That sounds scary, I'm glad I live well away from those things!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Just in case it's useful for anyone in UK, Ive got a sample of a really good new skin lotion called Calmurid Pro. It's really meant for dry damaged skin but I've found its great for stopping the yarn catching on my rather rough fingers and thumb when knitting! I know everyone has their own favourites such as bag balm ( cheaper if you can buy it) but if you get offered a sample it's worth a try. Not sure what it will cost but assume it won't be cheap


I was just knitting a cowl with some ribbon type yarn,my hands are so rough from all the gardening & painting, the yarn was forever getting caught. I slather them with lotion every night but still rough.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It's been really cold here today, a nasty wind. They are even predicting snow in some areas but I think it will be north of us. 
I cleaned house this morning, as it was too cold to work outside for me, even purged my closet. I have a couple if bags to drop at the Interval store so thought I might as well go through my closet before I drop them & get rid of all at once. I'm going to Lloydminster tomorrow for yearly mammogram so might as well get some errands done at the same time.
I got the tape off the windows & them washed this afternoon, it looks pretty good now.
I mistakenly bought Spanish onions instead if yellow onions so didn't get them planted when.I Did the rest of the garden so I put them in this afternoon. 
While down there I found this little surprise for supper.&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! 1.5 million in your city, just over a million in our whole province! 652000sq KM/ 252000 sq miles, needless to say, we have a bit of open space😄 Hope there is no damage from the quake & you have a good trip.


And your province is 5 times bigger than England which has a population of roughly 55 million so enjoy all your open space wish we had it Everywhere I look what was once open grassland and fields are now plots of land with as many houses as they can squeeze on to them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's been really cold here today, a nasty wind. They are even predicting snow in some areas but I think it will be north of us.
> I cleaned house this morning, as it was too cold to work outside for me, even purged my closet. I have a couple if bags to drop at the Interval store so thought I might as well go through my closet before I drop them & get rid of all at once. I'm going to Lloydminster tomorrow for yearly mammogram so might as well get some errands done at the same time.
> I got the tape off the windows & them washed this afternoon, it looks pretty good now.
> I mistakenly bought Spanish onions instead if yellow onions so didn't get them planted when.I Did the rest of the garden so I put them in this afternoon.
> While down there I found this little surprise for supper.👍👍


Do hope you do not get any snow Bonnie it's May now time for spring and some warm weather . We have had a lovely warm week so far . They keep saying it's going to rain but so far it's stayed south of us . 
Hope Your vegetables taste as good as they look


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Just in case it's useful for anyone in UK, Ive got a sample of a really good new skin lotion called Calmurid Pro. It's really meant for dry damaged skin but I've found its great for stopping the yarn catching on my rather rough fingers and thumb when knitting! I know everyone has their own favourites such as bag balm ( cheaper if you can buy it) but if you get offered a sample it's worth a try. Not sure what it will cost but assume it won't be cheap


Sounds interesting. My skin is as dry as parchment, I get through skin lotion by the gallon but nothing really works well. I'll keep an eye out for it. Thanks.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Do hope you do not get any snow Bonnie it's May now time for spring and some warm weather . We have had a lovely warm week so far . They keep saying it's going to rain but so far it's stayed south of us .
> Hope Your vegetables taste as good as they look


The rain certainly did stay south! We've had a real drenching over the last 24 hours, but it's stopped now. Still warm in spite of the rain - perfect for growing weeds!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Back in Toronto and tomorrow will visit with my aunt. Tired and DH lost his cell phone, so got that number cancelled and going to get dinner. Fabulous trip and just loved Scotland. We went through the village Julie was born in twice and our hotel's mailing address was the same. Gorgeous hotel and wonderful landscape.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie, We live on a volcanic set of islands so earthquakes are very common, but the big ones are a problem that's for sure.
The mountain though is something else, it blew a few years ago but when you live in places like this you cope with what nature brings.'
Auckland doesn't get much rock n roll, it's highly unlikely we will get it here, she says fingers crossed.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Back in Toronto and tomorrow will visit with my aunt. Tired and DH lost his cell phone, so got that number cancelled and going to get dinner. Fabulous trip and just loved Scotland. We went through the village Julie was born in twice and our hotel's mailing address was the same. Gorgeous hotel and wonderful landscape.


That is so pretty thanks for sharing.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely Enjoy!


Bonnie7591 said:


> It's been really cold here today, a nasty wind. They are even predicting snow in some areas but I think it will be north of us.
> I cleaned house this morning, as it was too cold to work outside for me, even purged my closet. I have a couple if bags to drop at the Interval store so thought I might as well go through my closet before I drop them & get rid of all at once. I'm going to Lloydminster tomorrow for yearly mammogram so might as well get some errands done at the same time.
> I got the tape off the windows & them washed this afternoon, it looks pretty good now.
> I mistakenly bought Spanish onions instead if yellow onions so didn't get them planted when.I Did the rest of the garden so I put them in this afternoon.
> While down there I found this little surprise for supper.👍👍


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Not much fun then! :thumbdown: just hope you get the op. as fast as possible. The dr sounds very helpful and understanding, so fingers crossed.


He struck me as a really nice person. Hoping the DHB does not stall things!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's been really cold here today, a nasty wind. They are even predicting snow in some areas but I think it will be north of us.
> I cleaned house this morning, as it was too cold to work outside for me, even purged my closet. I have a couple if bags to drop at the Interval store so thought I might as well go through my closet before I drop them & get rid of all at once. I'm going to Lloydminster tomorrow for yearly mammogram so might as well get some errands done at the same time.
> I got the tape off the windows & them washed this afternoon, it looks pretty good now.
> I mistakenly bought Spanish onions instead if yellow onions so didn't get them planted when.I Did the rest of the garden so I put them in this afternoon.
> While down there I found this little surprise for supper.👍👍


That Asparagus looks so good- nothing to beat freshly cut!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Back in Toronto and tomorrow will visit with my aunt. Tired and DH lost his cell phone, so got that number cancelled and going to get dinner. Fabulous trip and just loved Scotland. We went through the village Julie was born in twice and our hotel's mailing address was the same. Gorgeous hotel and wonderful landscape.


I think Daralene may be tired- or she is spelling phonetically- Loch Lomond is where I used to live, but not in such palatial surroundings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lisa and her Mum, my SIL Jeanette are nearly in Brazil, the latest photos are of the Iguasu falls on the border with Argentina. Rather spectacular, and I suspect rather hot at that point of the globe! oops, I was thinking of northern Brazil- but I think it is still quite a warm climate.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good report from Cardiologist. He even lowerd 2 of my meds. There is some deterioration, but otherwise ok. Go back in 12 months


That is fantastic news, not the deterioration, but the rest. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know anyone would need a class to take up streaking😄😄. Will we have to start calling you Ethel?😄😄


 :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I looked up and our 2013 census has Aucklands population at 1.4 million so will be over 1.5 million by now. And doesn't the increase in traffic reflect its growth too. The house prices are going nuts also, as they are in short supply and a high demand. A small 2 bedroom house behind us sold for $635,000
> recently.
> Just saw in early news, a small quake hit Christchurch last night, and that's where we are headed tomorrow. Our rugby league team plays there on Saturday so we decided to fly down and make a long weekend out of it and see the game too. Will keep in touch with everyone, where I go so does my iPad and phone.
> Julie called last evening to tell me her results, and was good to hear she has time to prepare for op, and that it will be done in a hospital nearby which is terrific.


Have a safe fun trip.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes I just heard update on news wow! And another one in Murupara, north island, the shaky isles are livening up! Mt Ruapehu is on watch too, as crater lake is heating up again. We live in interesting times!


Oh wow, I hope that everyone is safe and no major destruction in either place.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have a safe fun trip.


Thank you, looking forward to seeing our nephew and wife. He emailed Stu earlier and they are taking us out for dinner tomorrow evening. Haven't seen them since big quake wrecked their house. They have recently had the rebuild done and have invited us to come and see it. Just hope the earth doesn't move while we are there, scary thought.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have a safe trip home! Sounds like you've had a wonderful time.


We are home! Arrived just as it started to rain a bit about 5pm yesterday. Out for supper as soon as we had the important stuff unloaded and put away. Arriana's big brother, Damien, had a baseball game last night, so went and caught a bit of that before they called the game due to failing light. They lost. Then they came to our house. Arriana's friend has the game Hungry Hungry Hippos. She wants it. Well, Amber decided she wasn't going to pay $20 for a game we had here, and made the mistake of saying they would come and get it one of these days. Every time Amber turned around, Arriana was saying she wanted to go to Babcia's house to get Hungry Hungry Hippos. I wish it had disappeared! I forgot how noisy it is. Then Arriana said she wanted to leave it here. We asked why. So I can play with it when I come over! :lol: It went home with her. With the only marble to be found.

Today I got my hair cut and went to see Mom. She slept most of the time I was there. When she did rouse, you could barely hear her or understand what she was saying. She has a new to me caregiver. I really liked her. She made home made chicken noodle soup and has been getting mom to eat a bowl. Today was the 3rd day she had brought it.

DH is cutting the grass, chicken is in the oven for dinner. Now I will try to catch up a little bit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> It wasn't half as bad as I expected and it feels great today. Podiatrist only makes house calls because I was paying for it, but, believe me, it was £20 well spent!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Tami - I envy you seeing the Walton's house, I used to love that programme and still occasionally watch the re-runs.


We loved it! I eventually want to get every season on DVD. We still watch the reruns.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Loved that song.....now I'm singing it! :shock: :lol:


I have the CD.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, spectacular photos, must be something to see! South America sure seems to have some beautiful places, too bad the politics are such that it's a bit shaky to travel there.

Daralene, lovely photo, glad you had a good holiday.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> OK deleted the link. Will see if I can find the same photo- if its on Facebook I have no problems posting it here! She knows I post them here if I have them if they have been on Facebook.
> Think this is the one- taken by by brother back in December I think, maybe January. Yep this is the one.


lovely four generations! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh boy talk about shake rattle n roll! Will be sticking to travel plans unless told otherwise.if Mt Ruspehu blows could be problems flying due to ash clouds. Oh well nature does what it wants and we just have to deal with it.


It sounds rather shaky over there right now. hoping the shakes settle down and you can get there safely and back again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! 1.5 million in your city, just over a million in our whole province! 652000sq KM/ 252000 sq miles, needless to say, we have a bit of open space😄 Hope there is no damage from the quake & you have a good trip.


South Australia population is 1.7 million, 984,377 km². Adelaide is 1.25 million.

Our largest state is Western Australia at 2.646 million km², population 2.6 million.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, how fun to see the Walton house. We need pic of sock.
> Bonnie, ah yes, I could ride Maya and go for Lady Godiva! Never been brave enough to steek. But project seems to be cowl with buttons so not too bad if you mess up.


Sock pics have to wait until next trip out to the RV. I forgot to bring them in. We really enjoyed the tour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's been really cold here today, a nasty wind. They are even predicting snow in some areas but I think it will be north of us.
> I cleaned house this morning, as it was too cold to work outside for me, even purged my closet. I have a couple if bags to drop at the Interval store so thought I might as well go through my closet before I drop them & get rid of all at once. I'm going to Lloydminster tomorrow for yearly mammogram so might as well get some errands done at the same time.
> I got the tape off the windows & them washed this afternoon, it looks pretty good now.
> I mistakenly bought Spanish onions instead if yellow onions so didn't get them planted when.I Did the rest of the garden so I put them in this afternoon.
> While down there I found this little surprise for supper.👍👍


Is the possible snow anywhere near the fires?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Heather, glad you got good report.
Julie, sounds like good news.
Got up at 4a.m. so Maya and I able to walk in cool of dawn. Went to book club. We are going to do Julia Cameron's newest book. Downloaded book on Kindle. Had Kindle read me 1st chapter while I finished another two color hat. Lazy fun afternoon as I had done weights yesterday. Knit ear flaps for another charity hat.
Al got swamp cooler going just in time. Starting to get into 90's.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just today come home with a yoghurt maker for the cost of 6 packets of yoghurt mix- the flask was thrown in for nothing. Too good a bargain to pass by!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Much to my surprise I will be seeing the Specialist on Wednesday- I had thought it would be months, but it seems they are fast-tracking everything. This is for my hip.


Hope you get some good news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's been really cold here today, a nasty wind. They are even predicting snow in some areas but I think it will be north of us.
> I cleaned house this morning, as it was too cold to work outside for me, even purged my closet. I have a couple if bags to drop at the Interval store so thought I might as well go through my closet before I drop them & get rid of all at once. I'm going to Lloydminster tomorrow for yearly mammogram so might as well get some errands done at the same time.
> I got the tape off the windows & them washed this afternoon, it looks pretty good now.
> I mistakenly bought Spanish onions instead if yellow onions so didn't get them planted when.I Did the rest of the garden so I put them in this afternoon.
> While down there I found this little surprise for supper.👍👍


Those look so good! I have tomato sprouts, yay! You get alot done in one day. 
I got the laundry finished, the small fishtank cleaned, dishes put away and trash out, decided to knit for the evening now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, looking forward to seeing our nephew and wife. He emailed Stu earlier and they are taking us out for dinner tomorrow evening. Haven't seen them since big quake wrecked their house. They have recently had the rebuild done and have invited us to come and see it. Just hope the earth doesn't move while we are there, scary thought.


I was there for the 2010 Boxing Day Quake- found it quite interesting- one had a few seconds warning as it rumbled- the ex who I happened to be visiting- for his internet connection- was petrified- it was quite funny really. But then I grew up in Rotorua which is quite unstable. And we had many earthquake drills at school. You do just come to accept it.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I have been reading here and there and praying for those who are in need. 

Went on a short road trip with my SIL (from Chicago) to visit my youngest sister in CT. We went to feed the babies at a goat farm and then fed baby sheep at another farm. We had a cheese tasting at the goat farm and my SIL bought some wool at the sheep farm. It was so much fun.

Then we went to WEBS in Massachusetts. Oh my, it was like yarn heaven. Spent about three hours browsing around. I bought some yarn for two projects but I got it in the warehouse connected to the store where the discounts are.

Before heading home we walked around Mystic, Ct. It was chilly but wonderful.

Tomorrow my Hubby and I are heading out to spend a week with the grands in Akron, Ohio. My daughter and her DH are invited to a destination wedding so we will be playing with the boys (a 4 yr old and three 2 1/2 yr olds) for awhile. Can't wait but I'll need a rest when we get home!

We have had nothing but rain here in PA so I'm hoping Ohio is sunny. I will probably not be able to keep up with the new TP but you will all be in my thoughts and prayers.

Joanne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, spectacular photos, must be something to see! South America sure seems to have some beautiful places, too bad the politics are such that it's a bit shaky to travel there.
> 
> Daralene, lovely photo, glad you had a good holiday.


Lisa and her Mum are pretty intrepid travelers- they've been to many parts of the world. They are on their way to Portugal. But I do agree, in general.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Back in Toronto and tomorrow will visit with my aunt. Tired and DH lost his cell phone, so got that number cancelled and going to get dinner. Fabulous trip and just loved Scotland. We went through the village Julie was born in twice and our hotel's mailing address was the same. Gorgeous hotel and wonderful landscape.


Lovely pictures, not lovely that DH lost his phone, hopefully you had the insurance on it. Have a great visit with your Aunt.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Back in Toronto and tomorrow will visit with my aunt. Tired and DH lost his cell phone, so got that number cancelled and going to get dinner. Fabulous trip and just loved Scotland. We went through the village Julie was born in twice and our hotel's mailing address was the same. Gorgeous hotel and wonderful landscape.


Beautiful. Glad you had a great trip. It's nice to go away but always nice to get home too. Too bad about Bill losing his phone. Such a nuisance to cancel.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa and her Mum, my SIL Jeanette are nearly in Brazil, the latest photos are of the Iguasu falls on the border with Argentina. Rather spectacular, and I suspect rather hot at that point of the globe! oops, I was thinking of northern Brazil- but I think it is still quite a warm climate.


That is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Heather, glad you got good report.
> Julie, sounds like good news.
> Got up at 4a.m. so Maya and I able to walk in cool of dawn. Went to book club. We are going to do Julia Cameron's newest book. Downloaded book on Kindle. Had Kindle read me 1st chapter while I finished another two color hat. Lazy fun afternoon as I had done weights yesterday. Knit ear flaps for another charity hat.
> Al got swamp cooler going just in time. Starting to get into 90's.


Thanks Joy- I hope it will be- I rang Watercare earlier and there is still some hold-up on their decision.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa and her Mum, my SIL Jeanette are nearly in Brazil, the latest photos are of the Iguasu falls on the border with Argentina. Rather spectacular, and I suspect rather hot at that point of the globe! oops, I was thinking of northern Brazil- but I think it is still quite a warm climate.


Those are spectacular falls, not unlike Niagara.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you get some good news.


I guess it is- you will read my later post in due course.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, looking forward to seeing our nephew and wife. He emailed Stu earlier and they are taking us out for dinner tomorrow evening. Haven't seen them since big quake wrecked their house. They have recently had the rebuild done and have invited us to come and see it. Just hope the earth doesn't move while we are there, scary thought.


I sure hope that there are no more earthquakes that damage their new house, you will have a great time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are home! Arrived just as it started to rain a bit about 5pm yesterday. Out for supper as soon as we had the important stuff unloaded and put away. Arriana's big brother, Damien, had a baseball game last night, so went and caught a bit of that before they called the game due to failing light. They lost. Then they came to our house. Arriana's friend has the game Hungry Hungry Hippos. She wants it. Well, Amber decided she wasn't going to pay $20 for a game we had here, and made the mistake of saying they would come and get it one of these days. Every time Amber turned around, Arriana was saying she wanted to go to Babcia's house to get Hungry Hungry Hippos. I wish it had disappeared! I forgot how noisy it is. Then Arriana said she wanted to leave it here. We asked why. So I can play with it when I come over! :lol: It went home with her. With the only marble to be found.
> 
> Today I got my hair cut and went to see Mom. She slept most of the time I was there. When she did rouse, you could barely hear her or understand what she was saying. She has a new to me caregiver. I really liked her. She made home made chicken noodle soup and has been getting mom to eat a bowl. Today was the 3rd day she had brought it.
> 
> DH is cutting the grass, chicken is in the oven for dinner. Now I will try to catch up a little bit.


Wow! you got home and kept on running, makes me need a nap. lol
Arianna is funny. lolol! Glad you were able to send it home with her instead of keeping it. lol Marbles are easy enough to replace. 
Wonderful sounding carer, I'm very glad she's able to get her eating the chicken soup.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Those are spectacular falls, not unlike Niagara.


I am not sure how deep they are- but they do stretch a considerable distance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is beautiful!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I have been reading here and there and praying for those who are in need.
> 
> Went on a short road trip with my SIL (from Chicago) to visit my youngest sister in CT. We went to feed the babies at a goat farm and then fed baby sheep at another farm. We had a cheese tasting at the goat farm and my SIL bought some wool at the sheep farm. It was so much fun.
> 
> ...


You've been doing a lot of traveling, have a great time with the grands in Akron. You will definitely need rest after that.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So pretty, Daralene. I am so happy that you enjoyed your trip so much. We all are waiting for you photos and thoughts and how your husband's music was received! Enjoy the visit with your aunt.


Cashmeregma said:


> Back in Toronto and tomorrow will visit with my aunt. Tired and DH lost his cell phone, so got that number cancelled and going to get dinner. Fabulous trip and just loved Scotland. We went through the village Julie was born in twice and our hotel's mailing address was the same. Gorgeous hotel and wonderful landscape.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Aw Julie! Here we were, thinking that was your old homestead!


Lurker 2 said:


> I think Daralene may be tired- or she is spelling phonetically- Loch Lomond is where I used to live, but not in such palatial surroundings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :XD:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Awesome!


Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa and her Mum, my SIL Jeanette are nearly in Brazil, the latest photos are of the Iguasu falls on the border with Argentina. Rather spectacular, and I suspect rather hot at that point of the globe! oops, I was thinking of northern Brazil- but I think it is still quite a warm climate.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you had time with your mom.


tami_ohio said:


> We are home! Arrived just as it started to rain a bit about 5pm yesterday. Out for supper as soon as we had the important stuff unloaded and put away. Arriana's big brother, Damien, had a baseball game last night, so went and caught a bit of that before they called the game due to failing light. They lost. Then they came to our house. Arriana's friend has the game Hungry Hungry Hippos. She wants it. Well, Amber decided she wasn't going to pay $20 for a game we had here, and made the mistake of saying they would come and get it one of these days. Every time Amber turned around, Arriana was saying she wanted to go to Babcia's house to get Hungry Hungry Hippos. I wish it had disappeared! I forgot how noisy it is. Then Arriana said she wanted to leave it here. We asked why. So I can play with it when I come over! :lol: It went home with her. With the only marble to be found.
> 
> Today I got my hair cut and went to see Mom. She slept most of the time I was there. When she did rouse, you could barely hear her or understand what she was saying. She has a new to me caregiver. I really liked her. She made home made chicken noodle soup and has been getting mom to eat a bowl. Today was the 3rd day she had brought it.
> 
> DH is cutting the grass, chicken is in the oven for dinner. Now I will try to catch up a little bit.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Joanne, glad you stopped by. Your travels sound fun. PA has been so overcast and rainy for so long! We had warmer weather in February! Enjoy the grands!


Nannyof3 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I have been reading here and there and praying for those who are in need.
> 
> Went on a short road trip with my SIL (from Chicago) to visit my youngest sister in CT. We went to feed the babies at a goat farm and then fed baby sheep at another farm. We had a cheese tasting at the goat farm and my SIL bought some wool at the sheep farm. It was so much fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Aw Julie! Here we were, thinking that was your old homestead!
> 
> :XD:


lol! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Awesome!


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie, how did you come to grow up in Rotorua from Scotland (if it is not too rude of me to ask)? All the chat about earthquakes and volcanoes led me to look it up. It looks like a very beautiful area.


Lurker 2 said:


> I was there for the 2010 Boxing Day Quake- found it quite interesting- one had a few seconds warning as it rumbled- the ex who I happened to be visiting- for his internet connection- was petrified- it was quite funny really. But then I grew up in Rotorua which is quite unstable. And we had many earthquake drills at school. You do just come to accept it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is the possible snow anywhere near the fires?


We can hope!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope specialist has good news AND you get your ramp.


Ditto!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I suppose it is sort of good news, if they do deem that they can operate- I'd hoped I might be able to control things by building up the muscles- but I presume this is the cyst/spur build up in the ball socket. Or that the cartilage has thinned rather more- I was so taken aback when I saw Doctor I didn't think to ask her. Anyway Wednesday hopefully will illuminate matters a bit more. Have not been able to raise Nasir just now, will try again when I stop typing.


Julie, I am hoping since this is our Wednesday, that you got good news yesterday. I am no where near caught up to find the answer, but am praying!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The GKs went home about 2 pm, I decided I wouldn't work today but spent my time sewing instead. I decided not to send flowers to my cousins funeral, I think his wife has not had a very nice life so have decided to make her a lap/throw sized quilt instead. I've got the top done now, unless I decide to add a border & just have to get some backing. I used fabric I already had.I messages her son but he didn't get back to me, I hope she likes red as it's red & grey/black, I think it looks good so far.
> Tomorrow I better get back to my painting.
> We didn't go out for supper as DH & DS 2 were busy with seeding & DS1 was working.


I am sorry for your loss. The lap quilt sounds lovely, and will be something nice that your cousin's wife can enjoy for much longer time than flowers. Very thoughtful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The GKs went home about 2 pm, I decided I wouldn't work today but spent my time sewing instead. I decided not to send flowers to my cousins funeral, I think his wife has not had a very nice life so have decided to make her a lap/throw sized quilt instead. I've got the top done now, unless I decide to add a border & just have to get some backing. I used fabric I already had.I messages her son but he didn't get back to me, I hope she likes red as it's red & grey/black, I think it looks good so far.
> Tomorrow I better get back to my painting.
> We didn't go out for supper as DH & DS 2 were busy with seeding & DS1 was working.


I am sorry for your loss. The lap quilt sounds lovely, and will be something nice that your cousin's wife can enjoy for much longer time than flowers. Very thoughtful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have spoken with a new, male OT, at the place in Papakura that handles the OT outpatients, he has put in a self- referral for me, and should at some point be emailing me the specifications for the ramp, but there is just a chance that he may be able to swing getting the Govt to cover the cost (fingers etc. crossed). I really don't have anyone I trust to look after Ringo- my SIL would have a fit if Alastair were to take him on, (dog hair is not welcome in her household). I will be getting my tax rebate hopefully by the end of June, so if I do get hospitalised should be able to cover the cost of Ringo being three days or so in the kennels.


Will keep fingers crossed that you can get the ramp free! Hope everything works out ok to kennel Ringo, also. Only 3 days?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you, it is great today, I think I caught it just in time.


 :thumbup: Glad you caught it in time. As a teenager, I got them so often the podietrist decided that I needed in office surgery. The nails on my big toes curve deep into the nail bed on the sides. They cut the sides out, root and all on both sides of both big toes. They didn't quite get all of one side of one toe, as I still get a piece of nail grow up that I need to clip out, like a hang nail. Sounds painful, but am glad that they did it, as the nails have filled in the space they removed, so can't imagine what I would be going thru all the time now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, how did you come to grow up in Rotorua from Scotland (if it is not too rude of me to ask)? All the chat about earthquakes and volcanoes led me to look it up. It looks like a very beautiful area.


I lived in Scotland my early years- until I was almost ten- so they are very important years. we moved to Rotorua (Rotokawa) after a year in the Hawkes Bay. Rotorua has it's own and very different beauty.
I have shown you these photos before- but what the heck, they are worth looking at again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well today we had a "drop" of rain... good grief it was flash flooding. :shock: 16mm of rain in half an hour... then rained on and off for most of the day. I had Serena here for few hours again today.... we went outside and she stomped in puddles in her gumboots under the pergola and kept putting her hand out in the rain... so funny. Then the sun came out and we went outside again and she had great fun marching around with Oscar.  And on a more serious note,, DD and Serena will be moving back here on the weekend..... (help !) until she gets a unit. Soooo, some fingers crossing and prayers wouldnt hurt for peace (for me) and strength (for me) and hope she gets accepted for a unit very soon.
> 
> And here is little madam with Oscar marching about.... sorry you ant see her face in this one but I though it looked kinda cute with her boots...


Oh my! Crossing fingers and sending lots of prayers! Love the photo! Arriana has a pair also, think hers are black with pink or red dots on them. That was a lot of rain in half an hour! I had to do the conversion. Love the app on my phone!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And here is another.... this time you can see her face.


Such a cutie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, I am hoping since this is our Wednesday, that you got good news yesterday. I am no where near caught up to find the answer, but am praying!


The hip has no cartilage at all on the left- so it's bone on bone- and not surprising that it gets painful- the Surgeon hopes they will have me back by September or October.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Will keep fingers crossed that you can get the ramp free! Hope everything works out ok to kennel Ringo, also. Only 3 days?


Amended to five days for me- so it will have to be 7 for Ringo to be out there, unless someone takes pity on us and offers to help out somehow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like you're having a very enjoyable trip. Let's see some photos.


Most are still in the camera, but I have a few on my phone. I think it was Sassafrass that wanted pictures of the socks. I still haven't made it back out to the RV to get them, but found a pic in my phone. We take our lawn chairs with us to sit in at the music festival. We can set them up and walk away. No one bothers anything that doesn't belong to them. Everything has to be taken with us at the end of the day, or can be left in on grounds storage for the next day. There are 13 different stages on the grounds with music at all of them, including jam tents set up where musicians can sit in groups and play for as long as they like. I really enjoy it!

The sand sculpture is done each year by Sandy Feet. If any of you have watched Sand Blasters on TV, you may have seen them. If so, you may have also seen DD's brother in law, Carl Jara. This year they did Flat Top, the Merlefest mascot, (a racoon) playing a pump organ.

The mill was on the Blue Ridge Parkway. At one time it was a working mill. The left side was a wood working shop, the center a grist mill, and the right side was a lumber mill. In another month or so they will have everything open.

The 3 alpacas had just been moved up to the home pasture. They are due to have their babies in the next couple of weeks. Our campground at the time was on the Blue Ridge Parkway, and the Alpaca farm and store was on a side road off of the park way, about a mile from the campground. We got a short tour, and of course I bought a skein of yarn from their alpacas. I was even introduced to one of the alpacas that the fiber came from. I learned something new about alpacas. The will not give birth before 8am, or after 2pm!

And our first camp fire for the season. It was rather chilly, and I hadn't felt like putting socks and shoes on that morning, as it was nicely warm then. After driving 5 hours north, it had cooled down considerably. I didn't stay out much longer after taking the photo. We were camped along side the Ohio River. The state of West Virginia is across the river.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly & it's gets more top-heavy every year, when they need to cut costs they cut front line workers :shock: They wonder why there are so many hospital acquired infections yet they have cut the housekeeping staff to the bone :roll: What idiots. Should give some of them a mop!


Same thing here, and our nursing staff work 12 hour days.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's really cool out today, only 7C/44F just about froze when i first went out but it's warmed all the way up to 9 & on the south side of the house I wS out of the wind.
> Very cloudy & grey, I'm thinking a good afternoon for the couch, a book & a blanket but I better get my butt in gear instead. I'm going to do the Roundup thing on DS flower bed as he doesn't know what's weeds & what's flowers & it's a mess. He goes back to work tomorrow so is trying to get the yard shaped up before he's gone for a weekend I tell you how helpful Kimber has been with my garden, silly me I left some stakes at the end of the row, of course those really needed to be picked up & brought to the step with all the other junk. Then I had my string attached to 2 sticks for keeping the rows straight, why would I leave something like that in the garden? She chewed it apart & brought it up for me too. I can see this summer is going to be a fun one! Will have to get DH to hook up the electric fencer around the flower beds by the house so the bedding plants will have a chance.


Kimber was just trying to be helpful! :mrgreen: Sorry, couldn't help it! :-D Just makes more work for you, darn it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think Kimber is like mishka thinks the garden is hers . I was on my knees trying to do some weeding she kept following me sticking her nose in my face even sat herself on my knee . We even took our first selfie and sent it to my son . It made him laugh cause I had my duh look on my face . When ever I'm concentrating i open my mouth


Bet that was a cute selfie! Please share!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I've just got home from another session with Dr Prickles lol!
> The session today was quite painful, the acu needles in my legs hurt a lot. I took it for 30 minutes, then he checked on me and I said how sore it was so took them out. I suffer badly with nerves, and needles freak me out but getting used to them. The rest of them were fine. It sure isn't a quick fix getting the itches controlled, but we are making some progress as not as bad as have been. I can't eat sugary things, or too much dairy. It bugs me as I love both.
> Sometimes I just have to have some though, and deal with itches afterwards. I also have a herbal medicine which looks and tastes yuk! But hanging in there with it. Cheers Fan


Sending you hugs. Don't know if I could do it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up tonight. I got an emergency text from Bella's mom asking if I would feed her children. I dropped everything at home and asked my DH to take care of himself and our boys. I drove over to Bella's home and just two of the sisters were there with a friend who used to be Bella's nurse. I called ahead to tell them I was on my way over to the house. I got there and nobody had eaten so I took the three out to eat at Olive Garden. Everyone took home leftovers and I got dessert to go for the girls as well. Once we got back to the house, Hannah, the oldest girl got her chinchilla out of the cage. The chinchilla managed to escape and we spent an hour trying to catch it. Back to the cage for the chinchilla and then the girls decided that they wanted to jump on the trampoline. I laughed so hard watching the girls enjoy themselves on the trampoline. Tomorrow I will be making dinner for the family as well. I have already told them that I can't do dinner on Wednesday as that is Matthew's reception for artists at the art museum. Thursday I am off from work and trying to plan a trip to see Bella and parents. I would like to take a hot meal to the parents as well as some cut vegetables and some fruit. I will take a craft or two for Bella to do when she feels like she wants to do it.
> 
> Sorry for rambling on. I will try to read along later this week. I did see a picture of Gage and Greg on facebook. Melody was there taking the pictures.


Bella and family are much in my prayers. So glad you were able to drop everything when you got the call. Hope you and Matthew enjoyed the reception tonight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, Joanne,

Always nice to hear from new people. Hope you will stop in often.
Hope you have a good time babysitting the GKs, should keep you busy, are the 2 1/2 yr olds triplets?

A trip to Webs would be greet, no fancy yarn stores near me



Nannyof3 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I have been reading here and there and praying for those who are in need.
> 
> Went on a short road trip with my SIL (from Chicago) to visit my youngest sister in CT. We went to feed the babies at a goat farm and then fed baby sheep at another farm. We had a cheese tasting at the goat farm and my SIL bought some wool at the sheep farm. It was so much fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone. Just popping in to see how everyone is doing and to say Hi. All good here, just very busy, with DD home getting ready for her trip to Canada. BF arrived today from his home in country NSW so now there are two backpacks and assorted travel gear "decorating" the living room. They fly out on Thursday so the mess won't be there long. They fly first to San Francisco for a few days before flying to Toronto to start their big adventure, driving across country towards the Rockies.
> 
> Healthwise I am doing OK. Fighting off a cold at the moment with sore throat and niggling cough but back pain is so much better, thank goodness. Thinking I might rejoin my walking group on Friday.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos. Hope your DD & her BF have a wonderful and safe trip. Sorry you are not feeling well, but so glad to hear your back pain is so much better! Have you had the surgery you mentioned yet? I've missed a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Most are still in the camera, but I have a few on my phone. I think it was Sassafrass that wanted pictures of the socks. I still haven't made it back out to the RV to get them, but found a pic in my phone. We take our lawn chairs with us to sit in at the music festival. We can set them up and walk away. No one bothers anything that doesn't belong to them. Everything has to be taken with us at the end of the day, or can be left in on grounds storage for the next day. There are 13 different stages on the grounds with music at all of them, including jam tents set up where musicians can sit in groups and play for as long as they like. I really enjoy it!
> 
> The sand sculpture is done each year by Sandy Feet. If any of you have watched Sand Blasters on TV, you may have seen them. If so, you may have also seen DD's brother in law, Carl Jara. This year they did Flat Top, the Merlefest mascot, (a racoon) playing a pump organ.
> 
> ...


I like your photos, Tami!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally - i am caught up - need to read some more on last weeks to catch up there. not sure what i am doing with my time - maybe i need a time management manager in my life.
> 
> heather came up tonight - she is at her mother's tonight. tomorrow she is coming her and she, heidi and i are going to make my mother's raised sugar donuts. it should be a real trip. it's been years since i made them. looking forward to it thought. we have talked about it for a couple of years so it is finally happening.
> 
> ...


Mmmmm donuts!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I lived in Scotland my early years- until I was almost ten- so they are very important years. we moved to Rotorua (Rotokawa) after a year in the Hawkes Bay. Rotorua has it's own and very different beauty.
> I have shown you these photos before- but what the heck, they are worth looking at again.


Beautiful, Julie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Caren if you are reading along would just like to wish you a happy birthday 💐🎉🎊🎁hope you have a lovely day


Happy Birthday Caren!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great pictures, what pretty socks. Sounds like you had a nice trip.



tami_ohio said:


> Most are still in the camera, but I have a few on my phone. I think it was Sassafrass that wanted pictures of the socks. I still haven't made it back out to the RV to get them, but found a pic in my phone. We take our lawn chairs with us to sit in at the music festival. We can set them up and walk away. No one bothers anything that doesn't belong to them. Everything has to be taken with us at the end of the day, or can be left in on grounds storage for the next day. There are 13 different stages on the grounds with music at all of them, including jam tents set up where musicians can sit in groups and play for as long as they like. I really enjoy it!
> 
> The sand sculpture is done each year by Sandy Feet. If any of you have watched Sand Blasters on TV, you may have seen them. If so, you may have also seen DD's brother in law, Carl Jara. This year they did Flat Top, the Merlefest mascot, (a racoon) playing a pump organ.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beautiful, Julie!


Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Kimber was just trying to be helpful! :mrgreen: Sorry, couldn't help it! :-D Just makes more work for you, darn it.


Today she was eating the asparagus :shock: & I got some new day lilies, planted them this evening, turned around & she was chewing one of them off, good grief. It's going to be a loooong summer :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> I will. Thank you.


And I will also send birthday wishes to your DS, belatedly.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Stunning sunrises! I think it is interesting to learn how people end up where they are. Maybe because I have never lived anywhere else. My husband, on the other hand, has lived so many places. Thank you for sharing your photos.


Lurker 2 said:


> I lived in Scotland my early years- until I was almost ten- so they are very important years. we moved to Rotorua (Rotokawa) after a year in the Hawkes Bay. Rotorua has it's own and very different beauty.
> I have shown you these photos before- but what the heck, they are worth looking at again.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Great photos, Tami. It sounds like a fun time. You made me smile...knitting faster to blue grass!


tami_ohio said:


> Most are still in the camera, but I have a few on my phone. I think it was Sassafrass that wanted pictures of the socks. I still haven't made it back out to the RV to get them, but found a pic in my phone. We take our lawn chairs with us to sit in at the music festival. We can set them up and walk away. No one bothers anything that doesn't belong to them. Everything has to be taken with us at the end of the day, or can be left in on grounds storage for the next day. There are 13 different stages on the grounds with music at all of them, including jam tents set up where musicians can sit in groups and play for as long as they like. I really enjoy it!
> 
> The sand sculpture is done each year by Sandy Feet. If any of you have watched Sand Blasters on TV, you may have seen them. If so, you may have also seen DD's brother in law, Carl Jara. This year they did Flat Top, the Merlefest mascot, (a racoon) playing a pump organ.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad the appointment is over- the doctor adjusted my answers so it reflected a bad day, not a good one, he thinks it will be about September/October but it depends on the Health Boards decision. I am glad because it means I have time to sort things for Ringo.


I am glad you have some answers, and that you have time to get things sorted for Ringo.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Good report from Cardiologist. He even lowerd 2 of my meds. There is some deterioration, but otherwise ok. Go back in 12 months


Great news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Stunning sunrises! I think it is interesting to learn how people end up where they are. Maybe because I have never lived anywhere else. My husband, on the other hand, has lived so many places. Thank you for sharing your photos.


It really was my dad's decision, Mum did not want to leave Scotland. I stayed in New Zealand to complete my degree, then ended up pregnant, and not able to extricate myself from that first relationship for 7 years too many.

ETA, finally got home to Scotland for two months, in 2011, a year after my dad had died.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you hugs. Don't know if I could do it!


Hi Tami, love the photos, Bluegrass music and country is my kind of thing love it. You say you couldn't do the acupuncture, well it's not too bad really, it's just that I have a very low pain tolerance, and super bad nervousness doesn't help either. But sometimes we just have to get on and do what we can to get well.'
Invasive procedures on my body really freak me out, I won't do blood tests unless absolutely imperative. Trying my best to keep well that's for sure, eating good food and taking care of myself. 
Yep I'm a big wuss I know lol! in some things but fearless in others.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa and her Mum, my SIL Jeanette are nearly in Brazil, the latest photos are of the Iguasu falls on the border with Argentina. Rather spectacular, and I suspect rather hot at that point of the globe! oops, I was thinking of northern Brazil- but I think it is still quite a warm climate.


Breathtaking!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, I hope that everyone is safe and no major destruction in either place.


Praying things don't get bad, and not much damage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Breathtaking!


I thought so, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Nannyof3 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I have been reading here and there and praying for those who are in need.
> 
> Went on a short road trip with my SIL (from Chicago) to visit my youngest sister in CT. We went to feed the babies at a goat farm and then fed baby sheep at another farm. We had a cheese tasting at the goat farm and my SIL bought some wool at the sheep farm. It was so much fun.
> 
> ...


Hello Joanne! That is my middle name, spelled the same way. You will be sort of in my neck of the woods. About an hour - hour and a half away. I am about 30 miles west of Cleveland and about 5 miles south of Lake Erie.

I am officially inviting you to the Knit-A-Palooza in Defiance, Ohio August 12-14! Let me know in a PM if you are interested.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! you got home and kept on running, makes me need a nap. lol
> Arianna is funny. lolol! Glad you were able to send it home with her instead of keeping it. lol Marbles are easy enough to replace.
> Wonderful sounding carer, I'm very glad she's able to get her eating the chicken soup.


That is the only way I can keep going, and sometimes that runs me into a brick wall, and I am done with no warning. That is likely to be Friday or Saturday, if things go as usual. I have been going almost non stop since we left. I usually can get in a down day, but not this trip. Next week may be a little more laid back. We will see. Monday I will be driving the RV on my own, about an hour and a half to get to the spring RV rally for the week. DH will join me Tuesday after work. That will be a lot of sitting, talking, playing games, and going out to eat. I can handle that!

No way was that game staying here! And DD can probably get marbles at Dollar Tree. Arriana is getting to be a little stinker! You should hear her on the phone now. When we left she was still only saying Hi Hello! Talked to her while we were gone and she was telling us what all she had been doing. Last night she was talking to her daddy on the phone. She is used to talking to me on speaker phone. She would listen to him, then take the phone away from her ear to talk to him, then put the phone back to her ear again! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I really like this caregiver, even after talking to her for just a few minutes. I like her evening one also. Usual morning one is okay, but..... I don't know how much she ate today. I am not sure she was going to wake up enough to eat.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The hip has no cartilage at all on the left- so it's bone on bone- and not surprising that it gets painful- the Surgeon hopes they will have me back by September or October.


Ouch. I hope the surgeon can get you in by then.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Amended to five days for me- so it will have to be 7 for Ringo to be out there, unless someone takes pity on us and offers to help out somehow.


And hopefully someone can take Ringo in for you for a bit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like your photos, Tami!


Thank you. Most are in the camera. Still need to download them.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Bonnie,

Yes the little ones are triplets...Emmet, Nolan, and Owen. 

I will try to get a current photo this week, if I can get them all in one place at the same time. 

:lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures, what pretty socks. Sounds like you had a nice trip.


Thank you. We did. But then, we usually do. I am getting so I don't want to come home, and I think DH is starting to feel the same way. The sock yarn was given to me by a friend who didn't like the way it was knitting up. Wouldn't take anything for it, either. I love them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Great photos, Tami. It sounds like a fun time. You made me smile...knitting faster to blue grass!


Thank you. Glad I could make you smile. Actually, as long as it isn't Rap, I can knit pretty good to most any music. Hmmm, and do you know what the antique hit and miss gas engines are? I can knit to the sssshusss ssssshussss ssshhushsss pop! they make too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Tami, love the photos, Bluegrass music and country is my kind of thing love it. You say you couldn't do the acupuncture, well it's not too bad really, it's just that I have a very low pain tolerance, and super bad nervousness doesn't help either. But sometimes we just have to get on and do what we can to get well.'
> Invasive procedures on my body really freak me out, I won't do blood tests unless absolutely imperative. Trying my best to keep well that's for sure, eating good food and taking care of myself.
> Yep I'm a big wuss I know lol! in some things but fearless in others.


My favorite music! With gospel coming in right along with it. Yes, I probably could do the acupuncture, but I don't do needles well at all. I make them lay me down to do blood work. I hear you on the nervousness, too. Mine gets worse all the time. Trying to keep it under control on my own. I sure don't need anymore meds. So I am sending hugs to my sister wuss!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh yes, one more "exciting" thing happened while we were gone, and one we could have done without. DS's youngest broke his arm. Both bones just above the wrist, as some of you saw on Face Book. And thank you for your prayers. Much appreciated! He had surgery yesterday to set it, and has pins/screws and plates in for 3 weeks. Same arm/place as 6 years ago. I was expecting to get a call about Mom, not that he had fallen off a dirt bike at a friend's and broken his arm! Doing good now the surgery is over, tho, so that is good. 

Now it is after midnight, and I should have gone to bed an hour ago. Good night everyone! You are all in my prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> The rain certainly did stay south! We've had a real drenching over the last 24 hours, but it's stopped now. Still warm in spite of the rain - perfect for growing weeds!


Really don't need for them to grow any more . Mine are jungle size already


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Back in Toronto and tomorrow will visit with my aunt. Tired and DH lost his cell phone, so got that number cancelled and going to get dinner. Fabulous trip and just loved Scotland. We went through the village Julie was born in twice and our hotel's mailing address was the same. Gorgeous hotel and wonderful landscape.


Beautiful picture Daralene . Glad you had a great time in Scotland and are safely your side of the pond again . Have a lovely visit with your aunt


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, Alex lives in Christchurch- I just did the two together rather than two separate posts!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in on the chorus - happy birthday caren. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Caren if you are reading along would just like to wish you a happy birthday 💐🎉🎊🎁hope you have a lovely day


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Amended to five days for me- so it will have to be 7 for Ringo to be out there, unless someone takes pity on us and offers to help out somehow.


Don't do what one of my patients did once. I was on nights and we had a lady in for major bowel surgery. In the days when they still came in for bowel prep (at least for the older ones). one of the nurses came up and said have you seen Mrs X. Nowhere to be found.
And then after a while she turned up- she had gone home to feed the cat! Between this nurse and me she the cat lady after this for all her subsequent visits as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you lots of super soothing and patience energy - and we will all pray for a unit to show up asap. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks everyone for your support in prayers and thoughts,, keep em coming... It all starts Sunday I believe. Gosh I hope she gets a call to say she has been accepted for one very soon. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Same thing here, and our nursing staff work 12 hour days.


I used to work 3x12 hour days a week in one place (in fact the same place as the cat lady!). Loved it, much better than 5x8 hour shifts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

or so they think - it is just because we let them think they are right. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I hope you get a better sleep tonight.... and YES wives are always right!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Most are still in the camera, but I have a few on my phone. I think it was Sassafrass that wanted pictures of the socks. I still haven't made it back out to the RV to get them, but found a pic in my phone. We take our lawn chairs with us to sit in at the music festival. We can set them up and walk away. No one bothers anything that doesn't belong to them. Everything has to be taken with us at the end of the day, or can be left in on grounds storage for the next day. There are 13 different stages on the grounds with music at all of them, including jam tents set up where musicians can sit in groups and play for as long as they like. I really enjoy it!
> 
> The sand sculpture is done each year by Sandy Feet. If any of you have watched Sand Blasters on TV, you may have seen them. If so, you may have also seen DD's brother in law, Carl Jara. This year they did Flat Top, the Merlefest mascot, (a racoon) playing a pump organ.
> 
> ...


Great shots- lovely colour for the socks. The sand sculpture is amazing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was going to say Good afternoon Sam- but it is morning for you so Good Morning Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but in the end it will make a good day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am glad the appointment is over- the doctor adjusted my answers so it reflected a bad day, not a good one, he thinks it will be about September/October but it depends on the Health Boards decision. I am glad because it means I have time to sort things for Ringo.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how hot would that be? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Yes- the Crater Lake is hotter than ever recorded before.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish you safe traveling and back home with no upsets. --- sam



Fan said:


> Oh boy talk about shake rattle n roll! Will be sticking to travel plans unless told otherwise.if Mt Ruspehu blows could be problems flying due to ash clouds. Oh well nature does what it wants and we just have to deal with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ouch. I hope the surgeon can get you in by then.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And hopefully someone can take Ringo in for you for a bit.


It would be good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Most are in the camera. Still need to download them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't do what one of my patients did once. I was on nights and we had a lady in for major bowel surgery. In the days when they still came in for bowel prep (at least for the older ones). one of the nurses came up and said have you seen Mrs X. Nowhere to be found.
> And then after a while she turned up- she had gone home to feed the cat! Between this nurse and me she the cat lady after this for all her subsequent visits as well.


Don't think I will be doing that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> but in the end it will make a good day. --- sam


I guess so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks like a lovely hotel daralene - was the water warm? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Back in Toronto and tomorrow will visit with my aunt. Tired and DH lost his cell phone, so got that number cancelled and going to get dinner. Fabulous trip and just loved Scotland. We went through the village Julie was born in twice and our hotel's mailing address was the same. Gorgeous hotel and wonderful landscape.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how hot would that be? --- sam


45 to 46 degrees Celsius- boiling point is 100*.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what spectacular scenry. thanks for sharing julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa and her Mum, my SIL Jeanette are nearly in Brazil, the latest photos are of the Iguasu falls on the border with Argentina. Rather spectacular, and I suspect rather hot at that point of the globe! oops, I was thinking of northern Brazil- but I think it is still quite a warm climate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what spectacular scenry. thanks for sharing julie. --- sam


It really is, isn't it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are back safe and sound. those are some great socks. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> We are home! Arrived just as it started to rain a bit about 5pm yesterday. Out for supper as soon as we had the important stuff unloaded and put away. Arriana's big brother, Damien, had a baseball game last night, so went and caught a bit of that before they called the game due to failing light. They lost. Then they came to our house. Arriana's friend has the game Hungry Hungry Hippos. She wants it. Well, Amber decided she wasn't going to pay $20 for a game we had here, and made the mistake of saying they would come and get it one of these days. Every time Amber turned around, Arriana was saying she wanted to go to Babcia's house to get Hungry Hungry Hippos. I wish it had disappeared! I forgot how noisy it is. Then Arriana said she wanted to leave it here. We asked why. So I can play with it when I come over! :lol: It went home with her. With the only marble to be found.
> 
> Today I got my hair cut and went to see Mom. She slept most of the time I was there. When she did rouse, you could barely hear her or understand what she was saying. She has a new to me caregiver. I really liked her. She made home made chicken noodle soup and has been getting mom to eat a bowl. Today was the 3rd day she had brought it.
> 
> DH is cutting the grass, chicken is in the oven for dinner. Now I will try to catch up a little bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how many in the entire country? --- sam



darowil said:


> South Australia population is 1.7 million, 984,377 km². Adelaide is 1.25 million.
> 
> Our largest state is Western Australia at 2.646 million km², population 2.6 million.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't remember seeing you before joanne so i want to welcome you to the knitting tea party. we hope you had a good time and will visit us again in the near future. we always have fresh hot tea and there will always be an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. have a good time in akron - you will no doubt need a rest after a week of four little children. are the three 2-1/2 year olds triplets? --- sam



Nannyof3 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I have been reading here and there and praying for those who are in need.
> 
> Went on a short road trip with my SIL (from Chicago) to visit my youngest sister in CT. We went to feed the babies at a goat farm and then fed baby sheep at another farm. We had a cheese tasting at the goat farm and my SIL bought some wool at the sheep farm. It was so much fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually it is after midnight here - like 2:40AM. --- sam



darowil said:


> I was going to say Good afternoon Sam- but it is morning for you so Good Morning Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yesterday was a lovely day - donuts turned out well - not quite like mother's but still good. i have an idea she was laughing like crazy as we were trying to figure out here recipe - she is from the old school and the directions were a little vague. but we had fun and that is what mattered. i got home about ten-thirty - thought i would get online for a little - almost fell asleep at the computer so went to bed and slept until two this afternoon. heather came over this way on her way home so we had another visit - i came home - watched some television - went through my email and here i am tonight/this morning.

it's always good to see heather - i do wish she was closer. it is really quite a drive - and maybe that is age talking - it is only a little over two hours away. if i had a car of my own i would go down once in a while.

cold and rainy to continue most of the rest of the week. sharon - i don't think you are going to get much sunshine in akron - unfortunately. we/i really need to mow but it has rained everyday - and through the night and there is more rain in the forecast. the ball game was cancelled for tonight because the field was too wet. just as well as i wouldn't have gone - i don't do well sitting out in the rain watching a baseball game as heidi did the night before.

i missed my hair cut appointment today - got up at the time i was to be there - felt bad about that but bonnie messaged heidi that i could come tomorrow at 2:45 so i will definitely be there. hate it when i miss appointments like that.

i think heidi has some 'donut making' pictures on her phone so i will ask alexis if she will help me get them on here. --- sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Back in Toronto and tomorrow will visit with my aunt. Tired and DH lost his cell phone, so got that number cancelled and going to get dinner. Fabulous trip and just loved Scotland. We went through the village Julie was born in twice and our hotel's mailing address was the same. Gorgeous hotel and wonderful landscape.


Glad to hear you're safely home Daralene after what sound like a wonderful trip. I'm sure you're both exhausted by now and can't wait to be back in your own bed. Losing a cell phone is a hassle you could do without just now. Thanks for the lovely picture of Loch Lomond.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Really don't need for them to grow any more . Mine are jungle size already


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good evening folks, I just got a scam demand online so thought would warn you. It was from somebody calling themselves Lola Mayo
demanding we pay $1147 on an outstanding account or legal proceedings will be enforced. It's rubbish, and luckily it went straight into my junk folder. Just found it when clearing out the files. Oh boy they are a pain aren't they?
Thank you for well wishes re trip,could be quite windy and wet, but improving so should be ok.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well I've caught up on here whilst eating my breakfast. Had a wonderful journey to Scotland, South America, New Zealand and West Virginia - what a great way to start the day! Thanks to all for posting those pictures. Better get off and get some work done now. TTYL!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ........I got the tape off the windows & them washed this afternoon, it looks pretty good now.


Why did you have tape on your windows?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Aw Julie! Here we were, thinking that was your old homestead!
> 
> :XD:


I think it's Cameron House, a large hotel & lodge complex, but I'm sure Julie could run that with no problems! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Would just like to wish Mathew good luck . I'm Definitley voting for your artwork &#128140;


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Life is certainly not a straight road, is it? It does look like a lovely country. I am glad that our paths have, virtually, crossed! Do you think someone in your church or seniors group would pup sit your Ringo while you are away? That would be nice because it would give Ringo some time to get to know them first, before your procedure.


Lurker 2 said:


> It really was my dad's decision, Mum did not want to leave Scotland. I stayed in New Zealand to complete my degree, then ended up pregnant, and not able to extricate myself from that first relationship for 7 years too many.
> 
> ETA, finally got home to Scotland for two months, in 2011, a year after my dad had died.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. Glad I could make you smile. Actually, as long as it isn't Rap, I can knit pretty good to most any music. Hmmm, and do you know what the antique hit and miss gas engines are? I can knit to the sssshusss ssssshussss ssshhushsss pop! they make too!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poor guy! Prayers for quick healing.


tami_ohio said:


> Oh yes, one more "exciting" thing happened while we were gone, and one we could have done without. DS's youngest broke his arm. Both bones just above the wrist, as some of you saw on Face Book. And thank you for your prayers. Much appreciated! He had surgery yesterday to set it, and has pins/screws and plates in for 3 weeks. Same arm/place as 6 years ago. I was expecting to get a call about Mom, not that he had fallen off a dirt bike at a friend's and broken his arm! Doing good now the surgery is over, tho, so that is good.
> 
> Now it is after midnight, and I should have gone to bed an hour ago. Good night everyone! You are all in my prayers.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Too cute.


darowil said:


> Don't do what one of my patients did once. I was on nights and we had a lady in for major bowel surgery. In the days when they still came in for bowel prep (at least for the older ones). one of the nurses came up and said have you seen Mrs X. Nowhere to be found.
> And then after a while she turned up- she had gone home to feed the cat! Between this nurse and me she the cat lady after this for all her subsequent visits as well.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey, Sam, how has your week been? Has the sun been shining in Ohio? Am starting to think I should buy a sun lamp!


thewren said:


> or so they think - it is just because we let them think they are right. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It sounds like fun. And it is always fun when you have to be the taste tester! I have a kind neighbor who brings me homemade donuts about once a year - heavenly!


thewren said:


> yesterday was a lovely day - donuts turned out well - not quite like mother's but still good. i have an idea she was laughing like crazy as we were trying to figure out here recipe - she is from the old school and the directions were a little vague. but we had fun and that is what mattered. i got home about ten-thirty - thought i would get online for a little - almost fell asleep at the computer so went to bed and slept until two this afternoon. heather came over this way on her way home so we had another visit - i came home - watched some television - went through my email and here i am tonight/this morning.
> 
> it's always good to see heather - i do wish she was closer. it is really quite a drive - and maybe that is age talking - it is only a little over two hours away. if i had a car of my own i would go down once in a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Me too! He is already the winner, in my opinion!


Swedenme said:


> Would just like to wish Mathew good luck . I'm Definitley voting for your artwork 💌


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a bit more than a small quake! well over 4 on the Richter Scale.


Golly! :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bet that was a cute selfie! Please share!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That Asparagus looks so good- nothing to beat freshly cut!


RE Bonnie's vegies from the garden. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa and her Mum, my SIL Jeanette are nearly in Brazil, the latest photos are of the Iguasu falls on the border with Argentina. Rather spectacular, and I suspect rather hot at that point of the globe! oops, I was thinking of northern Brazil- but I think it is still quite a warm climate.


Wow that is stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joy- I hope it will be- I rang Watercare earlier and there is still some hold-up on their decision.


Oh good grief! Still not sorted out! :thumbdown:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks like a lovely hotel daralene - was the water warm? --- sam


Scotland doesn't have any water that gets warm at any time!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Most are still in the camera, but I have a few on my phone. I think it was Sassafrass that wanted pictures of the socks. I still haven't made it back out to the RV to get them, but found a pic in my phone. We take our lawn chairs with us to sit in at the music festival. We can set them up and walk away. No one bothers anything that doesn't belong to them. Everything has to be taken with us at the end of the day, or can be left in on grounds storage for the next day. There are 13 different stages on the grounds with music at all of them, including jam tents set up where musicians can sit in groups and play for as long as they like. I really enjoy it!
> 
> The sand sculpture is done each year by Sandy Feet. If any of you have watched Sand Blasters on TV, you may have seen them. If so, you may have also seen DD's brother in law, Carl Jara. This year they did Flat Top, the Merlefest mascot, (a racoon) playing a pump organ.
> 
> ...


Great photos! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Today she was eating the asparagus :shock: & I got some new day lilies, planted them this evening, turned around & she was chewing one of them off, good grief. It's going to be a loooong summer :roll:


Oh dear. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> how many in the entire country? --- sam


Google says 24 million.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> yesterday was a lovely day - donuts turned out well - not quite like mother's but still good. i have an idea she was laughing like crazy as we were trying to figure out here recipe - she is from the old school and the directions were a little vague. but we had fun and that is what mattered. i got home about ten-thirty - thought i would get online for a little - almost fell asleep at the computer so went to bed and slept until two this afternoon. heather came over this way on her way home so we had another visit - i came home - watched some television - went through my email and here i am tonight/this morning.
> 
> it's always good to see heather - i do wish she was closer. it is really quite a drive - and maybe that is age talking - it is only a little over two hours away. if i had a car of my own i would go down once in a while.
> 
> ...


Great to hear you had fun making the donuts and then enjoyed them. They sound yummy. I hope you get some better weather again soon, I am sure you will as you are heading into Summer.
It has been very windy here the last few days and few showers on and off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think it's Cameron House, a large hotel & lodge complex, but I'm sure Julie could run that with no problems! :lol:


Not exactly sure I would want to, Kate! Now my old friend from Buchanan School- Pamela, she could do it marvelously!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Life is certainly not a straight road, is it? It does look like a lovely country. I am glad that our paths have, virtually, crossed! Do you think someone in your church or seniors group would pup sit your Ringo while you are away? That would be nice because it would give Ringo some time to get to know them first, before your procedure.


That is for real! And thank you. Someone did offer a while back, but I don't think she is the right person to do it. Ringo would be over the moon to have another person in his life- he is really enjoying the new carer, and not having to be shut away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh good grief! Still not sorted out! :thumbdown:


Nope, waiting till the end of next week.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And your province is 5 times bigger than England which has a population of roughly 55 million so enjoy all your open space wish we had it Everywhere I look what was once open grassland and fields are now plots of land with as many houses as they can squeeze on to them


And even more times bigger than Scotland which has a population of 5.4million and measures 30,420 sq. miles. We have 787 islands of which only about 130 are inhabited. In the picture I live on the coast just under the S in Glasgow!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Since Monday the weather here has been warm (20C) but very breezy, so when I bought Luke a bubble making gun we had to try it out in the garage! He had a great time with it as you can see, and all for £1!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, nice to see that map and see where I just was. From Glasgow to Edinburgh up to the Orkney Islands and back down to Glasgow airport, with stops all along the way. I won't be able to sort my photos so I can hardly see what pictures I am posting as I'm still not home. Just so you know, our hotel was not that palatial building in the photo from the cruise. The hotel we stayed in was overlooking Loch Ard and looked almost as palatial, but not quite. I couldn't send pictures for some reason while in the Highlands. Need to check out of hotel soon so must get a move on. Can't wait to see my aunt for lunch.

Luke sure was successful with his bubbles and what fun for him.

Hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! 1.5 million in your city, just over a million in our whole province! 652000sq KM/ 252000 sq miles, needless to say, we have a bit of open space😄 Hope there is no damage from the quake & you have a good trip.


Chicago proper has close to 2.8 Mil, but is losing population to the suburbs --- the area is sprawling out and some people live as far as an hour away train ride into the city.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No time to catch up but I wanted to share some pictures from last night's reception for the artists. It is so neat to see Matthew's drawing hanging in the museum and we heard so many compliments on the drawing. Some comments were coming from people who did not know that the artist was standing nearby.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We are loading the vehicle for a day trip to see SuperBella at the specialty hospital. I will stop and pick up crafts for her to do and I have food for the parents. They think she will be there for quite a while yet and today marks the one month period since she arrived. I cut some fresh vegetables and have many varieties of food and snacks to keep them going.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up but I wanted to share some pictures from last night's reception for the artists. It is so neat to see Matthew's drawing hanging in the museum and we heard so many compliments on the drawing. Some comments were coming from people who did not know that the artist was standing nearby.


That's a fantastic photo - I voted today!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a fantastic photo - I voted today!


Matthew said Thank You!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yummy....I love aspargus.


Bonnie7591 said:
 

> It's been really cold here today, a nasty wind. They are even predicting snow in some areas but I think it will be north of us.
> I cleaned house this morning, as it was too cold to work outside for me, even purged my closet. I have a couple if bags to drop at the Interval store so thought I might as well go through my closet before I drop them & get rid of all at once. I'm going to Lloydminster tomorrow for yearly mammogram so might as well get some errands done at the same time.
> I got the tape off the windows & them washed this afternoon, it looks pretty good now.
> I mistakenly bought Spanish onions instead if yellow onions so didn't get them planted when.I Did the rest of the garden so I put them in this afternoon.
> While down there I found this little surprise for supper.👍👍


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful area!



Cashmeregma said:


> Back in Toronto and tomorrow will visit with my aunt. Tired and DH lost his cell phone, so got that number cancelled and going to get dinner. Fabulous trip and just loved Scotland. We went through the village Julie was born in twice and our hotel's mailing address was the same. Gorgeous hotel and wonderful landscape.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great photos. The second one really shows the power of water.


Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa and her Mum, my SIL Jeanette are nearly in Brazil, the latest photos are of the Iguasu falls on the border with Argentina. Rather spectacular, and I suspect rather hot at that point of the globe! oops, I was thinking of northern Brazil- but I think it is still quite a warm climate.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Nannyof3/Joanne. I don't remember seeing your name here before so a big welcome from Georgia! It sounds like a wonderful road trip you were on. I would love to go to WEBS someday but probably not likely. Wish there was a large yarn supplier in my neck of the woods. I used to have pygmy goats and they are so much fun. Would love to have them again. Once more welcome to the KTP!


Nannyof3 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I have been reading here and there and praying for those who are in need.
> 
> Went on a short road trip with my SIL (from Chicago) to visit my youngest sister in CT. We went to feed the babies at a goat farm and then fed baby sheep at another farm. We had a cheese tasting at the goat farm and my SIL bought some wool at the sheep farm. It was so much fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome photos. What a wonderful time you had.


tami_ohio said:


> Most are still in the camera, but I have a few on my phone. I think it was Sassafrass that wanted pictures of the socks. I still haven't made it back out to the RV to get them, but found a pic in my phone. We take our lawn chairs with us to sit in at the music festival. We can set them up and walk away. No one bothers anything that doesn't belong to them. Everything has to be taken with us at the end of the day, or can be left in on grounds storage for the next day. There are 13 different stages on the grounds with music at all of them, including jam tents set up where musicians can sit in groups and play for as long as they like. I really enjoy it!
> 
> The sand sculpture is done each year by Sandy Feet. If any of you have watched Sand Blasters on TV, you may have seen them. If so, you may have also seen DD's brother in law, Carl Jara. This year they did Flat Top, the Merlefest mascot, (a racoon) playing a pump organ.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Years ago when I had a lab he ate my rose bushes...thorns and all. They do love to chew things!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Today she was eating the asparagus :shock: & I got some new day lilies, planted them this evening, turned around & she was chewing one of them off, good grief. It's going to be a loooong summer :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Since Monday the weather here has been warm (20C) but very breezy, so when I bought Luke a bubble making gun we had to try it out in the garage! He had a great time with it as you can see, and all for £1!


Great pictures of gorgeous Luke . I think his smile is beautiful and contagious . Always makes me smile too


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

To All: There is a "hugh" yarn shop in Athens GA: " POOH'S YARN SHOPPE". Unique, every thing is in tubs fastened to the wall. This lady has everything and more. A wonderful place to visit or answer questions...JUST FOR LAUGHS...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Years ago when I had a lab he ate my rose bushes...thorns and all. They do love to chew things!


A couple of years ago I bought a wisteria plant , quite expensive for a stalk and a couple of twigs but I could just visualise it growing and in full bloom over one set of patio doors . Mishka had other ideas and dug it up , 3 times even moved what I put to protect it . I've since realised that where I wanted to plant it is her favourite spot for trying to hide something


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam did you post a recipe for making donuts? If so, I must have missed it.



thewren said:


> yesterday was a lovely day - donuts turned out well - not quite like mother's but still good. i have an idea she was laughing like crazy as we were trying to figure out here recipe - she is from the old school and the directions were a little vague. but we had fun and that is what mattered. i got home about ten-thirty - thought i would get online for a little - almost fell asleep at the computer so went to bed and slept until two this afternoon. heather came over this way on her way home so we had another visit - i came home - watched some television - went through my email and here i am tonight/this morning.
> 
> it's always good to see heather - i do wish she was closer. it is really quite a drive - and maybe that is age talking - it is only a little over two hours away. if i had a car of my own i would go down once in a while.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The joy on his face is priceless! 


KateB said:


> Since Monday the weather here has been warm (20C) but very breezy, so when I bought Luke a bubble making gun we had to try it out in the garage! He had a great time with it as you can see, and all for £1!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great photo of Matthew and the drawing. Is voting open yet? Can you give us the website so we can vote?


pacer said:


> No time to catch up but I wanted to share some pictures from last night's reception for the artists. It is so neat to see Matthew's drawing hanging in the museum and we heard so many compliments on the drawing. Some comments were coming from people who did not know that the artist was standing nearby.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are too funny Sharon! I just purged several large bags of yarn to Goodwill too! Still more yarn than I'll ever knit in my life time. Wish there was a huge LYS here. We are down to one small but friendly LYS.



vabchnonnie said:


> To All: There is a "hugh" yarn shop in Athens GA: " POOH'S YARN SHOPPE". Unique, every thing is in tubs fastened to the wall. This lady has everything and more. A wonderful place to visit or answer questions...JUST FOR LAUGHS...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to check the digest then will work on boxing up some china for stepDD. We are giving her DH's mother's china. Determined to get a little dent in the reorganization of at least the dining room today; mostly stuff from the china cabinet we emptied out. TTYL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joanne,, sounds like a Funtime with SIL. I'd love to visit WEBS. Enjoy grands.
Tami, wow busy schedule.so glad your omo's caretaker is so caring.
Daralene, welcome home, enjoy visit with your aunt.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, love the socks! What a pretty area to camp.
Sam, how are the donuts?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up but I wanted to share some pictures from last night's reception for the artists. It is so neat to see Matthew's drawing hanging in the museum and we heard so many compliments on the drawing. Some comments were coming from people who did not know that the artist was standing nearby.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great photos. The second one really shows the power of water.


It looks quite amazing!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~I think I am developing a bad habit....here it is Thursday, and I am just getting to this week's tea party!
Just marking my spot...now back to the beginning!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up but I wanted to share some pictures from last night's reception for the artists. It is so neat to see Matthew's drawing hanging in the museum and we heard so many compliments on the drawing. Some comments were coming from people who did not know that the artist was standing nearby.


Wonderful to see Matthew with his drawing, it looks fantastic now it's framed and hanging. How generous of him to share the proceeds with The Corolla Wild Horse Trust. I'm sure Dianna will be delighted. Well done Matthew!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wonderful to see Matthew with his drawing, it looks fantastic now it's framed and hanging. How generous of him to share the proceeds with The Corolla Wild Horse Trust. I'm sure Dianna will be delighted. Well done Matthew!!


Angelam, well said. Matthew best of luck. Your drawing looks even more wonderful framed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I really wonder if I will be able to find this image, the Iguasu Falls from the Brazil side, got it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I lived in Scotland my early years- until I was almost ten- so they are very important years. we moved to Rotorua (Rotokawa) after a year in the Hawkes Bay. Rotorua has it's own and very different beauty.
> I have shown you these photos before- but what the heck, they are worth looking at again.


Both very pretty locations.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Most are still in the camera, but I have a few on my phone. I think it was Sassafrass that wanted pictures of the socks. I still haven't made it back out to the RV to get them, but found a pic in my phone. We take our lawn chairs with us to sit in at the music festival. We can set them up and walk away. No one bothers anything that doesn't belong to them. Everything has to be taken with us at the end of the day, or can be left in on grounds storage for the next day. There are 13 different stages on the grounds with music at all of them, including jam tents set up where musicians can sit in groups and play for as long as they like. I really enjoy it!
> 
> The sand sculpture is done each year by Sandy Feet. If any of you have watched Sand Blasters on TV, you may have seen them. If so, you may have also seen DD's brother in law, Carl Jara. This year they did Flat Top, the Merlefest mascot, (a racoon) playing a pump organ.
> 
> ...


Your socks are great, the sand sculpter is so amazing, I love old mills, in Texas our fave restraunt is the Gristmill that used to be an old gristmill, such a great building and great food too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Today she was eating the asparagus :shock: & I got some new day lilies, planted them this evening, turned around & she was chewing one of them off, good grief. It's going to be a loooong summer :roll:


Oh dear, you do have your hands full, I hope that you can come up with a solution though. Fortunately ours are mostly small enough that a low decorative fence deters them, Buster and Mocha won't jump over now that they are lazy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is the only way I can keep going, and sometimes that runs me into a brick wall, and I am done with no warning. That is likely to be Friday or Saturday, if things go as usual. I have been going almost non stop since we left. I usually can get in a down day, but not this trip. Next week may be a little more laid back. We will see. Monday I will be driving the RV on my own, about an hour and a half to get to the spring RV rally for the week. DH will join me Tuesday after work. That will be a lot of sitting, talking, playing games, and going out to eat. I can handle that!
> 
> No way was that game staying here! And DD can probably get marbles at Dollar Tree. Arriana is getting to be a little stinker! You should hear her on the phone now. When we left she was still only saying Hi Hello! Talked to her while we were gone and she was telling us what all she had been doing. Last night she was talking to her daddy on the phone. She is used to talking to me on speaker phone. She would listen to him, then take the phone away from her ear to talk to him, then put the phone back to her ear again! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I really like this caregiver, even after talking to her for just a few minutes. I like her evening one also. Usual morning one is okay, but..... I don't know how much she ate today. I am not sure she was going to wake up enough to eat.


LOL! They are so funny at that age. 
Hopefully next week will be nice and mostly relaxing.
Hopefully she ate fairly well, but unfortunately not wanting to eat is not uncommon, my Aunt complains that she's just not hungry most of the time, but she's not active enough to get her appetite going and she has no energy to do more because she hasn't got enough calories, it's a vicious cycle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't do what one of my patients did once. I was on nights and we had a lady in for major bowel surgery. In the days when they still came in for bowel prep (at least for the older ones). one of the nurses came up and said have you seen Mrs X. Nowhere to be found.
> And then after a while she turned up- she had gone home to feed the cat! Between this nurse and me she the cat lady after this for all her subsequent visits as well.


 :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Both very pretty locations.


 :thumbup: Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Your socks are great, the sand sculpter is so amazing, I love old mills, in Texas our fave restraunt is the Gristmill that used to be an old gristmill, such a great building and great food too.


KayeJo --- I'm looking for all kinds of recommendations of things to see, places to eat, etc. while we're on our way to Texas....any other thoughts from your experiences?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another shot of the Iguasu Falls from Lisa.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Since Monday the weather here has been warm (20C) but very breezy, so when I bought Luke a bubble making gun we had to try it out in the garage! He had a great time with it as you can see, and all for £1!


He looks like he's quite enjoying it even if it is in the garage.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up but I wanted to share some pictures from last night's reception for the artists. It is so neat to see Matthew's drawing hanging in the museum and we heard so many compliments on the drawing. Some comments were coming from people who did not know that the artist was standing nearby.


Great photo of Matthew and his drawing, it looks wonderful, and how wonderful that he wants to share his winnings with the wild horse foundation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> To All: There is a "hugh" yarn shop in Athens GA: " POOH'S YARN SHOPPE". Unique, every thing is in tubs fastened to the wall. This lady has everything and more. A wonderful place to visit or answer questions...JUST FOR LAUGHS...Sharon in Virginia Beach


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well I've caught up on here whilst eating my breakfast. Had a wonderful journey to Scotland, South America, New Zealand and West Virginia - what a great way to start the day! Thanks to all for posting those pictures. Better get off and get some work done now. TTYL!


Not bad traveling for one morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Not bad traveling for one morning.


I love going on the journeys (whether they be close to their homes or far far away) of the members here - so much fun to see places other than our own. Seeing flowers, birds, and places I'll not likely experience first-hand is such a joy.

Happy Trails to everyone.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable boy! And who doesn't love bubbles!!


KateB said:


> Since Monday the weather here has been warm (20C) but very breezy, so when I bought Luke a bubble making gun we had to try it out in the garage! He had a great time with it as you can see, and all for £1!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the photos, Pacer and congratulations to Matthew!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are too funny Sharon! I just purged several large bags of yarn to Goodwill too! Still more yarn than I'll ever knit in my life time. Wish there was a huge LYS here. We are down to one small but friendly LYS.


 :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Loved seeing all the photos--read to catch up, at least. We went about 3 miles yesterday on a trail down by the river, which was nice.

I'm hoping to get some cookies made tonight (while it's still not too warm to have the oven on), maybe oatmeal with coconut or more p. butter.

First, though, I need to fix supper, so hope to be back later.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

vabchnonnie said:


> To All: There is a "hugh" yarn shop in Athens GA: " POOH'S YARN SHOPPE". Unique, every thing is in tubs fastened to the wall. This lady has everything and more. A wonderful place to visit or answer questions...JUST FOR LAUGHS...Sharon in Virginia Beach


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great photo of Matthew and the drawing. Is voting open yet? Can you give us the website so we can vote?


I tagged you on Facebook tonight with that information.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Since Monday the weather here has been warm (20C) but very breezy, so when I bought Luke a bubble making gun we had to try it out in the garage! He had a great time with it as you can see, and all for £1!


Love it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Why did you have tape on your windows?


Cause I painted the frames & didn't want to slop on the glass


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cause I painted the frames & didn't want to slop on the glass


A wise precaution.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Scotland doesn't have any water that gets warm at any time!


So does no one swim in the lakes? Or are they braves like us & swim anyway?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for a new start to the week Sam and helpers. We are having a warm, sunny day today. We have had a very wet week. I wish we could share some of it with Canada. More rain is expected tomorrow so I will enjoy the sun while I can. Bella is resting after her most recent surgery which was last night. Today Faith has her treatment for her immune system so the parents are having to go back and forth to be there for both girls.
> 
> I got a call this evening that was super exciting. I haven't told Matthew yet, but the Legacy Trust Award Collection does a video each year and this year, Matthew's drawing was selected to be in the video. Usually the group uses artwork from artists in their own city to do the video, but they chose to use Matthew's drawing as a part of the video. What a compliment for his fine efforts. I am suppose to get an email to let me access this video. I am not sure that I will be able to post it though as I was informed that I would be given a password to access it. I am so excited. I really needed this positive moment this week.


~~~3 Cheers for Matthew!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Be so proud!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~3 Cheers for Matthew!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Be so proud!


Thanks.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I spent the day with Matthew going to visit Bella and her parents. Really we went to visit the parents and take a generous donation of food supplies to them. They have now been at the hospital for a full month and we know that it will be weeks yet before a possibility of coming home. It was a hectic day while we were there, but we were patient. Bella was being fitted for a transition from stroller to wheel chair. She will be getting something that will look like a stroller but built for her medical needs. She is also being fitted for braces so she cannot lock up her knees. I took some crafts for her as well as some flannel story boards which the parents loved for her low energy days. Tonight she is getting a blood transfusion with hopes of getting some energy back into her body. She lost quite a bit of blood in the early part of the week. She is still spiking a fever so there are concerns for infections. I did get to say hi to Bella from the hallway but she was on stimulation overload so there were signs on her door to talk softly when near her room. Nobody could enter the room without talking to the nurse first. We stayed in the hallway, but I did get to see her playing with her Ipad. 

We took a wide variety of foods to help the parents to continue to survive this journey. We had supplies for sandwiches, fruit cups, chips, many healthy snacks like protein bars and nuts. We did bring a small amount of chocolates and hard candies, but mostly healthier snacks to get through these days. They are so tired of eating hospital food and many days they don't want to leave her room due to her condition. There is a small refrigerator in her room so the parents can put drinks as well as the sandwich supplies in that refrigerator. It is a specialty hospital and the floor she is on usually have patients for extended time periods so it is equipped for parents to be there for lengthy time periods. I enjoyed helping them out. The only request they had was for peanut M & M's. They were relieved to get foods that will save them a lot of money by having to buy all of their meals.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, bless you for creating Bella and her family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

If anyone is interested in voting for the contest that Matthew is in, you need to go to site: Legacy Trust Award Collection on Facebook. Voting ends sometime tomorrow and we find out the winners on May 19th. Last year it was like a day later than when they said we would find out. You have to fill out a form online and hit send and then you get a ballot. You have to vote for 3 artists in order to have a valid ballot.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, bless you for creating Bella and her family.


I have loved this family for years, well before the birth and struggles of Bella. It breaks my heart to see her struggle so much. The parents were just exhausted when we arrived at noon. The dad indicated that he had sat next to her bed most of one night and held her hand because she needed him to do that. He is such a caring husband and dad to his family. The mom sleeps at the Ronald McDonald house when her husband is there. When we delivered the food today they had nothing in the cupboard for them to eat so everything was hospital food or just M & M's and water in order to get through their days. I know they will be relieved to have a break from that routine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cause I painted the frames & didn't want to slop on the glass


That's how we do it all the time and with the painter's tape that there is nowadays, there's no residue left. I remember when we used masking tape and that left some gummy stuff behind that had to be washed off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I spent the day with Matthew going to visit Bella and her parents. Really we went to visit the parents and take a generous donation of food supplies to them. They have now been at the hospital for a full month and we know that it will be weeks yet before a possibility of coming home. It was a hectic day while we were there, but we were patient. Bella was being fitted for a transition from stroller to wheel chair. She will be getting something that will look like a stroller but built for her medical needs. She is also being fitted for braces so she cannot lock up her knees. I took some crafts for her as well as some flannel story boards which the parents loved for her low energy days. Tonight she is getting a blood transfusion with hopes of getting some energy back into her body. She lost quite a bit of blood in the early part of the week. She is still spiking a fever so there are concerns for infections. I did get to say hi to Bella from the hallway but she was on stimulation overload so there were signs on her door to talk softly when near her room. Nobody could enter the room without talking to the nurse first. We stayed in the hallway, but I did get to see her playing with her Ipad.
> 
> We took a wide variety of foods to help the parents to continue to survive this journey. We had supplies for sandwiches, fruit cups, chips, many healthy snacks like protein bars and nuts. We did bring a small amount of chocolates and hard candies, but mostly healthier snacks to get through these days. They are so tired of eating hospital food and many days they don't want to leave her room due to her condition. There is a small refrigerator in her room so the parents can put drinks as well as the sandwich supplies in that refrigerator. It is a specialty hospital and the floor she is on usually have patients for extended time periods so it is equipped for parents to be there for lengthy time periods. I enjoyed helping them out. The only request they had was for peanut M & M's. They were relieved to get foods that will save them a lot of money by having to buy all of their meals.


You do so much, Mary, to support little Bella and her family, God Bless.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You're fantastic, Mary. 

By the sounds of it, you'll probably be making another food trip before too long. By the Facebook posts, it looks like it's still going to be a very long journey for this family.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have loved this family for years, well before the birth and struggles of Bella. It breaks my heart to see her struggle so much. The parents were just exhausted when we arrived at noon. The dad indicated that he had sat next to her bed most of one night and held her hand because she needed him to do that. He is such a caring husband and dad to his family. The mom sleeps at the Ronald McDonald house when her husband is there. When we delivered the food today they had nothing in the cupboard for them to eat so everything was hospital food or just M & M's and water in order to get through their days. I know they will be relieved to have a break from that routine.


This poor family has had so much. You are a blessing to them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the ultimate birthday cake --- sam

http://www.buzzfeed.com/javiermoreno/this-woman-makes-cakes-so-perfect-theyre-borderline-erotic?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BuzzFeed%20512&utm_content=BuzzFeed%20512+CID_70d30aa1727f4c3a19989e897bb3f597&utm_source=BuzzFeed%20Newsletters&utm_term=.vrewN4lG9O#.adn0m6N8A5


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> If anyone is interested in voting for the contest that Matthew is in, you need to go to site: Legacy Trust Award Collection on Facebook. Voting ends sometime tomorrow and we find out the winners on May 19th. Last year it was like a day later than when they said we would find out. You have to fill out a form online and hit send and then you get a ballot. You have to vote for 3 artists in order to have a valid ballot.


I voted tonight,I hope they accept my vote as they wanted a zip code & I just put in 12345. Some of the entries are excellent. There was a drawing f a butterfly that looked like it could fly off the page.

I'm glad you got to visit Bellas family, I'm sure the support they get from you & other church members help keep them sane through this terrible ordeal.
You are such a Godsend to them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's how we do it all the time and with the painter's tape that there is nowadays, there's no residue left. I remember when we used masking tape and that left some gummy stuff behind that had to be washed off.


Yes, bought something called Frog Tape, it was a little more expensive than regular painters tape but the fellow at the paint store said if I tried it I would be sold. It was excellent, there wasn't any seepage like you see with some other tape


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, those falls are amazing! 
Kate, great photos, Luke is sure growing fast.

I was listening to the news tonight. Some public health doctor is saying they should postpone or move the summer Olympics to avoid the spread f Zika. Very scary, another fellow came on & said that was just silly & a female athlete said se had no worries. It will be interesting to see if t does spread the problem. I wonder if the virus is like malaria & can only infect certain Mosquitos or if it can be brought here by people & then spread to our Mosquitos when they bite infected people? I really think they should be cautious, already there are 1000's of children with brain damage, so sad.
It's very cold here-3C/27F tonight, when I was coming home from Lloydmnster it was snowing & blowing like crazy in a few places, what happened to our nice weather? We need moisture but a nice rain would be better.
Well, need to get to bed, night all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, those falls are amazing!
> Kate, great photos, Luke is sure growing fast.
> 
> I was listening to the news tonight. Some public health doctor is saying they should postpone or move the summer Olympics to avoid the spread f Zika. Very scary, another fellow came on & said that was just silly & a female athlete said se had no worries. It will be interesting to see if t does spread the problem. I wonder if the virus is like malaria & can only infect certain Mosquitos or if it can be brought here by people & then spread to our Mosquitos when they bite infected people? I really think they should be cautious, already there are 1000's of children with brain damage, so sad.
> ...


 :thumbup: Not good that you have snow, will it damage the garden plants?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how many in the entire country? --- sam


Around 24 million, size is 7.692 million km²


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Google says 24 million.


That was how I found it as well. I remember when it reached 17million.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Since Monday the weather here has been warm (20C) but very breezy, so when I bought Luke a bubble making gun we had to try it out in the garage! He had a great time with it as you can see, and all for £1!


Extravagant that was.
Looks like fun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up but I wanted to share some pictures from last night's reception for the artists. It is so neat to see Matthew's drawing hanging in the museum and we heard so many compliments on the drawing. Some comments were coming from people who did not know that the artist was standing nearby.


how proud you must be to see what he achieves. Looks so good. Overheard compliments are the best as you know they are true compliments.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> To All: There is a "hugh" yarn shop in Athens GA: " POOH'S YARN SHOPPE". Unique, every thing is in tubs fastened to the wall. This lady has everything and more. A wonderful place to visit or answer questions...JUST FOR LAUGHS...Sharon in Virginia Beach


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Maybe it just as well it is the only big one near Athens or we would never see Gwen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> If anyone is interested in voting for the contest that Matthew is in, you need to go to site: Legacy Trust Award Collection on Facebook. Voting ends sometime tomorrow and we find out the winners on May 19th. Last year it was like a day later than when they said we would find out. You have to fill out a form online and hit send and then you get a ballot. You have to vote for 3 artists in order to have a valid ballot.


Voted. Had to vote for Elizabeth Ann! As its even spelt the same as my Elizabeth Ann.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I voted tonight,I hope they accept my vote as they wanted a zip code & I just put in 12345. Some of the entries are excellent. There was a drawing f a butterfly that looked like it could fly off the page.
> 
> I'm glad you got to visit Bellas family, I'm sure the support they get from you & other church members help keep them sane through this terrible ordeal.
> You are such a Godsend to them.


I simply put my 4 digit postcode and it accepted it. And said my vote ahd been registered.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, those falls are amazing!
> Kate, great photos, Luke is sure growing fast.
> 
> I was listening to the news tonight. Some public health doctor is saying they should postpone or move the summer Olympics to avoid the spread f Zika. Very scary, another fellow came on & said that was just silly & a female athlete said se had no worries. It will be interesting to see if t does spread the problem. I wonder if the virus is like malaria & can only infect certain Mosquitos or if it can be brought here by people & then spread to our Mosquitos when they bite infected people? I really think they should be cautious, already there are 1000's of children with brain damage, so sad.
> ...


It must be certain mosquitos because we have been told that people coming here who may have been infected can't transmit it to others here.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cause I painted the frames & didn't want to slop on the glass


Ah, now I get it...I forgot you had been painting them. I thought it was some kind of Canadian winter thing that I didn't know about!  :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So does no one swim in the lakes? Or are they braves like us & swim anyway?


Some mad people do! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I have loved this family for years, well before the birth and struggles of Bella. It breaks my heart to see her struggle so much. The parents were just exhausted when we arrived at noon. The dad indicated that he had sat next to her bed most of one night and held her hand because she needed him to do that. He is such a caring husband and dad to his family. The mom sleeps at the Ronald McDonald house when her husband is there. When we delivered the food today they had nothing in the cupboard for them to eat so everything was hospital food or just M & M's and water in order to get through their days. I know they will be relieved to have a break from that routine.


 Thank goodness for people like you and your family Mary and the people of your church .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, those falls are amazing!
> Kate, great photos, Luke is sure growing fast.
> 
> I was listening to the news tonight. Some public health doctor is saying they should postpone or move the summer Olympics to avoid the spread f Zika. Very scary, another fellow came on & said that was just silly & a female athlete said se had no worries. It will be interesting to see if t does spread the problem. I wonder if the virus is like malaria & can only infect certain Mosquitos or if it can be brought here by people & then spread to our Mosquitos when they bite infected people? I really think they should be cautious, already there are 1000's of children with brain damage, so sad.
> ...


The weather has finally turned here too although not as cold as where you are and definitely no snow or rain thank goodness but definitely chilly this morning when I was out with mishka


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Some mad people do! :lol:


Used to swim in the lakes all the time in Sweden , now I can just about dip my toes in the North Sea 😬


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> If anyone is interested in voting for the contest that Matthew is in, you need to go to site: Legacy Trust Award Collection on Facebook. Voting ends sometime tomorrow and we find out the winners on May 19th. Last year it was like a day later than when they said we would find out. You have to fill out a form online and hit send and then you get a ballot. You have to vote for 3 artists in order to have a valid ballot.


It threw me out first time, but managed it on a second attempt. Good luck Matthew!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I voted tonight,I hope they accept my vote as they wanted a zip code & I just put in 12345. Some of the entries are excellent. There was a drawing f a butterfly that looked like it could fly off the page.
> 
> I'm glad you got to visit Bellas family, I'm sure the support they get from you & other church members help keep them sane through this terrible ordeal.
> You are such a Godsend to them.


I couldn't agree more as to what a blessing Mary is to this family. I put 12345 for the zip code too, but I think it'll be ok as it did say 'accepted' at the end.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Not so nice this morning, but we're off out anyway....me walking and Luke pedalling his tractor - wish me luck!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Not so nice this morning, but we're off out anyway....me walking and Luke pedalling his tractor - wish me luck!


Hope you can keep up with him :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> You're fantastic, Mary.
> 
> By the sounds of it, you'll probably be making another food trip before too long. By the Facebook posts, it looks like it's still going to be a very long journey for this family.


You are so correct that the journey to come home will be a lengthy process yet. I am so glad that the families on this floor have some extra accommodations to help them endure this a little more. One little girl is usually there for about 9 months of the year. She was so chipper that I asked Bella dad if she was going home soon. He didn't think so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> You are so correct that the journey to come home will be a lengthy process yet. I am so glad that the families on this floor have some extra accommodations to help them endure this a little more. One little girl is usually there for about 9 months of the year. She was so chipper that I asked Bella dad if she was going home soon. He didn't think so.


For someone like that little girl and even Bella to some extent hospital would be like home. Especially if you are always in the same place with much the same staff.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Since Monday the weather here has been warm (20C) but very breezy, so when I bought Luke a bubble making gun we had to try it out in the garage! He had a great time with it as you can see, and all for £1!


Oh wow, great fun Luke! I love playing with bubbles.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Years ago when I had a lab he ate my rose bushes...thorns and all. They do love to chew things!


 :thumbup: And mine chewed the clothes line handle to bits! :shock:

Bonnie.... I am watching the movie Marley and Me....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Great photo of Matthew and his drawing, it looks wonderful, and how wonderful that he wants to share his winnings with the wild horse foundation.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You do so much, Mary, to support little Bella and her family, God Bless.


Ditto from me


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The sand sculpture is done each year by Sandy Feet. If any of you have watched Sand Blasters on TV, you may have seen them. If so, you may have also seen DD's brother in law, Carl Jara. This year they did Flat Top, the Merlefest mascot, (a racoon) playing a pump organ.
> 
> The 3 alpacas had just been moved up to the home pasture. They are due to have their babies in the next couple of weeks. Our campground at the time was on the Blue Ridge Parkway, and the Alpaca farm and store was on a side road off of the park way, about a mile from the campground. We got a short tour, and of course I bought a skein of yarn from their alpacas. I was even introduced to one of the alpacas that the fiber came from. I learned something new about alpacas. The will not give birth before 8am, or after 2pm!
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh yes, one more "exciting" thing happened while we were gone, and one we could have done without. DS's youngest broke his arm. Both bones just above the wrist, as some of you saw on Face Book. And thank you for your prayers. Much appreciated! He had surgery yesterday to set it, and has pins/screws and plates in for 3 weeks. Same arm/place as 6 years ago. I was expecting to get a call about Mom, not that he had fallen off a dirt bike at a friend's and broken his arm! Doing good now the surgery is over, tho, so that is good.
> 
> Now it is after midnight, and I should have gone to bed an hour ago. Good night everyone! You are all in my prayers.


So sorry to hear about the broken arm. Three weeks isn't a long time and the cast will probably be covered with signatures.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> yesterday was a lovely day - donuts turned out well - not quite like mother's but still good. i have an idea she was laughing like crazy as we were trying to figure out here recipe - she is from the old school and the directions were a little vague. but we had fun and that is what mattered. i got home about ten-thirty - thought i would get online for a little - almost fell asleep at the computer so went to bed and slept until two this afternoon. heather came over this way on her way home so we had another visit - i came home - watched some television - went through my email and here i am tonight/this morning.
> 
> it's always good to see heather - i do wish she was closer. it is really quite a drive - and maybe that is age talking - it is only a little over two hours away. if i had a car of my own i would go down once in a while.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures of the donut-making party. I'll be it was fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Since Monday the weather here has been warm (20C) but very breezy, so when I bought Luke a bubble making gun we had to try it out in the garage! He had a great time with it as you can see, and all for £1!


Luke sure is having fun with that bubble gun.

It's a cloudy rainy day here. Makes one want to stay in bed and read a book.

I have been trying to locate lost friends. I haven't seen or talked to them in about 34 years. With one thing and another, we lost touch. I tried to locate them over the years without success. Finally. this week I went to "Linked In" and saw their names. I took a chance to see if they were my friends and sure enough, they were. They gave me some sad news. My friend was 40 when she had her only child, a son. The last time I saw him, he was about 5. She told me that he had a heart attack at 39 and died. What a tragedy! On the way back from picking up his ashes, her husband suffered a heart attack. Luckily there were doctors at the airport and they were able to help him. He's now scheduled to have heart surgery. I hope to see them after his surgery. They only live about an hour and a half's drive from me. My friend was the one who introduced me to my DH. I didn't like him at the time but he grew on me. :lol: We were separated by 400 miles but he came to see me every weekend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up but I wanted to share some pictures from last night's reception for the artists. It is so neat to see Matthew's drawing hanging in the museum and we heard so many compliments on the drawing. Some comments were coming from people who did not know that the artist was standing nearby.


What a nice picture of Matthew with his drawing. Hope he enjoyed the reception. Did I miss the voting?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> We are loading the vehicle for a day trip to see SuperBella at the specialty hospital. I will stop and pick up crafts for her to do and I have food for the parents. They think she will be there for quite a while yet and today marks the one month period since she arrived. I cut some fresh vegetables and have many varieties of food and snacks to keep them going.


Is there any improvement in Bella?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> If anyone is interested in voting for the contest that Matthew is in, you need to go to site: Legacy Trust Award Collection on Facebook. Voting ends sometime tomorrow and we find out the winners on May 19th. Last year it was like a day later than when they said we would find out. You have to fill out a form online and hit send and then you get a ballot. You have to vote for 3 artists in order to have a valid ballot.


I voted today! He is a winner no matter what, but it would be wonderful if he wins.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A couple of years ago I bought a wisteria plant , quite expensive for a stalk and a couple of twigs but I could just visualise it growing and in full bloom over one set of patio doors . Mishka had other ideas and dug it up , 3 times even moved what I put to protect it . I've since realised that where I wanted to plant it is her favourite spot for trying to hide something


Bad Mishka! But, she had first dibs on the spot. Were you able to save the wisteria? My mom had one at her home and it was a beauty. My SIL has one and she's training it into a tree. I planted one and it had only started blooming when I left. They have such beautiful flowers. Don't have any place to plant one here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> What a nice picture of Matthew with his drawing. Hope he enjoyed the reception. Did I miss the voting?


It closes today at midnight. Might be 11pm our time if Mary is a different time zone.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I voted last night


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Bad Mishka! But, she had first dibs on the spot. Were you able to save the wisteria? My mom had one at her home and it was a beauty. My SIL has one and she's training it into a tree. I planted one and it had only started blooming when I left. They have such beautiful flowers. Don't have any place to plant one here.


I love wisteria too. So beautiful and reminds me of France out in the country where it covered so many of the homes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really wonder if I will be able to find this image, the Iguasu Falls from the Brazil side, got it!


Fantastic picture with the rainbow running through the Falls.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Luke sure is having fun with that bubble gun.
> 
> It's a cloudy rainy day here. Makes one want to stay in bed and read a book.
> 
> I have been trying to locate lost friends. I haven't seen or talked to them in about 34 years. With one thing and another, we lost touch. I tried to locate them over the years without success. Finally. this week I went to "Linked In" and saw their names. I took a chance to see if they were my friends and sure enough, they were. They gave me some sad news. My friend was 40 when she had her only child, a son. The last time I saw him, he was about 5. She told me that he had a heart attack at 39 and died. What a tragedy! On the way back from picking up his ashes, her husband suffered a heart attack. Luckily there were doctors at the airport and they were able to help him. He's now scheduled to have heart surgery. I hope to see them after his surgery. They only live about an hour and a half's drive from me. My friend was the one who introduced me to my DH. I didn't like him at the time but he grew on me. :lol: We were separated by 400 miles but he came to see me every weekend.


Congratulations on finding your friend. Always sad to find out news of death or illness. Your future DH obviously liked you!! Enjoy the new connection. I thought of you yesterday when we were at my aunt's house for lunch. If DH hadn't had to get back to attend a performance last night I would have contacted you. So close, we could have communicated with smoke signals.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> If anyone is interested in voting for the contest that Matthew is in, you need to go to site: Legacy Trust Award Collection on Facebook. Voting ends sometime tomorrow and we find out the winners on May 19th. Last year it was like a day later than when they said we would find out. You have to fill out a form online and hit send and then you get a ballot. You have to vote for 3 artists in order to have a valid ballot.


Thanks for the info. I'm off to vote.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Bella. My heart breaks for her as her life seems to be one serious illness and operation after the other. Her parents must be so exhausted with both children being in the hospital at the same time. How nice that you are still helping them with emotional support and the things you do for them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: And mine chewed the clothes line handle to bits! :shock:
> 
> Bonnie.... I am watching the movie Marley and Me....


I agree. Above this Gwen said her lab loved to chew things. I too found out the hard way. Years ago our Snoopy ate the arm and part of the cushion of a chair.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Had my first cuppa' at home with all of you. Now to tackle some of the mail that was held and things that need doing. Will try and download my photos today and make a book for us to have. I'll post a few more pictures but will try not to post too many. Boy, did I take a lot. Of course many will be called Photos from the bus, as that often includes reflections of oneself from the window.

Hugs to all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> If anyone is interested in voting for the contest that Matthew is in, you need to go to site: Legacy Trust Award Collection on Facebook. Voting ends sometime tomorrow and we find out the winners on May 19th. Last year it was like a day later than when they said we would find out. You have to fill out a form online and hit send and then you get a ballot. You have to vote for 3 artists in order to have a valid ballot.


I went there to vote but it won't let me enter my Candian zip code. Sent them a message but no reply yet. Do you know what to do?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have loved this family for years, well before the birth and struggles of Bella. It breaks my heart to see her struggle so much. The parents were just exhausted when we arrived at noon. The dad indicated that he had sat next to her bed most of one night and held her hand because she needed him to do that. He is such a caring husband and dad to his family. The mom sleeps at the Ronald McDonald house when her husband is there. When we delivered the food today they had nothing in the cupboard for them to eat so everything was hospital food or just M & M's and water in order to get through their days. I know they will be relieved to have a break from that routine.


You are such a caring friend. I'm sure they appreciate you more than they can say.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I voted tonight,I hope they accept my vote as they wanted a zip code & I just put in 12345. Some of the entries are excellent. There was a drawing f a butterfly that looked like it could fly off the page.
> 
> I'm glad you got to visit Bellas family, I'm sure the support they get from you & other church members help keep them sane through this terrible ordeal.
> You are such a Godsend to them.


I just asked about the zip code. I'll do the same as you. I noted that butterfly too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, those falls are amazing!
> Kate, great photos, Luke is sure growing fast.
> 
> I was listening to the news tonight. Some public health doctor is saying they should postpone or move the summer Olympics to avoid the spread f Zika. Very scary, another fellow came on & said that was just silly & a female athlete said se had no worries. It will be interesting to see if t does spread the problem. I wonder if the virus is like malaria & can only infect certain Mosquitos or if it can be brought here by people & then spread to our Mosquitos when they bite infected people? I really think they should be cautious, already there are 1000's of children with brain damage, so sad.
> ...


I heard them say that because it was Brazil's winter that there shouldn't be as many mosquitoes. Hope that's right.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Congratulations on finding your friend. Always sad to find out news of death or illness. Your future DH obviously liked you!! Enjoy the new connection. I thought of you yesterday when we were at my aunt's house for lunch. If DH hadn't had to get back to attend a performance last night I would have contacted you. So close, we could have communicated with smoke signals.


That would have been nice. I was at the Angel Inn for dinner on Mother's Day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Off to vote now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went there to vote but it won't let me enter my Candian zip code. Sent them a message but no reply yet. Do you know what to do?


Other folks just put in a phony zip code following the US standard of 5 digits....so 12345 should work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I heard them say that because it was Brazil's winter that there shouldn't be as many mosquitoes. Hope that's right.


It's too scarey for me to think about. World Health Organization wants the games to be cancelled for this year.....there's just so much we don't know about it yet...now they're saying that it can be transmitted sexually.

Chicago was in the running for those games and lost out --- I think I'm glad we didn't get the games here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Luke sure is having fun with that bubble gun.
> 
> It's a cloudy rainy day here. Makes one want to stay in bed and read a book.
> 
> I have been trying to locate lost friends. I haven't seen or talked to them in about 34 years. With one thing and another, we lost touch. I tried to locate them over the years without success. Finally. this week I went to "Linked In" and saw their names. I took a chance to see if they were my friends and sure enough, they were. They gave me some sad news. My friend was 40 when she had her only child, a son. The last time I saw him, he was about 5. She told me that he had a heart attack at 39 and died. What a tragedy! On the way back from picking up his ashes, her husband suffered a heart attack. Luckily there were doctors at the airport and they were able to help him. He's now scheduled to have heart surgery. I hope to see them after his surgery. They only live about an hour and a half's drive from me. My friend was the one who introduced me to my DH. I didn't like him at the time but he grew on me. :lol: We were separated by 400 miles but he came to see me every weekend.


Wonderful that you were able to find them- but mixed with the family news.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went there to vote but it won't let me enter my Candian zip code. Sent them a message but no reply yet. Do you know what to do?


I got through with my 4 number postcode. But others used 12345 and got in that way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ah, now I get it...I forgot you had been painting them. I thought it was some kind of Canadian winter thing that I didn't know about!  :lol:


 :XD: :XD: Some people do put plastic over windows in old drafty houses but fortunately I don't need to do that!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :XD: :XD: Some people do put plastic over windows in old drafty houses but fortunately I don't need to do that!


I did that once in our last house, you had to tape this cellophane-type stuff around the window then tighten it with the heat from a hairdrier. It worked quite well!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: And mine chewed the clothes line handle to bits! :shock:
> 
> Bonnie.... I am watching the movie Marley and Me....


That's such a cute movie.
Our first lab was terrible, she ate the seats & handlebar covers off the bikes, ball glove, kids paddling pool, one of my new shoes ,,,,.. Just about drove us crazy. The 2nd one we gave her a bag full of old boots & she didn't bother anything good. We had to put the electric fence around the flower beds at around the house. It was turned n only for a few days, just left the wire there & after the first zap she never went in. Will have to do that again this year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great that you found your friends but sad about their son.
I hope his heart surgery goes well & you can get to see them soon.



budasha said:


> Luke sure is having fun with that bubble gun.
> 
> It's a cloudy rainy day here. Makes one want to stay in bed and read a book.
> 
> I have been trying to locate lost friends. I haven't seen or talked to them in about 34 years. With one thing and another, we lost touch. I tried to locate them over the years without success. Finally. this week I went to "Linked In" and saw their names. I took a chance to see if they were my friends and sure enough, they were. They gave me some sad news. My friend was 40 when she had her only child, a son. The last time I saw him, he was about 5. She told me that he had a heart attack at 39 and died. What a tragedy! On the way back from picking up his ashes, her husband suffered a heart attack. Luckily there were doctors at the airport and they were able to help him. He's now scheduled to have heart surgery. I hope to see them after his surgery. They only live about an hour and a half's drive from me. My friend was the one who introduced me to my DH. I didn't like him at the time but he grew on me. :lol: We were separated by 400 miles but he came to see me every weekend.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's such a cute movie.
> Our first lab was terrible, she ate the seats & handlebar covers off the bikes, ball glove, kids paddling pool, one of my new shoes ,,,,.. Just about drove us crazy. The 2nd one we gave her a bag full of old boots & she didn't bother anything good. We had to put the electric fence around the flower beds at around the house. It was turned n only for a few days, just left the wire there & after the first zap she never went in. Will have to do that again this year.


Our Golden Retriever tore up carpets, chewed the door, ripped the kitchen lino and once ate 1/2lb of butter....and the plastic butter dish it was in! I'd still have him back in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went there to vote but it won't let me enter my Candian zip code. Sent them a message but no reply yet. Do you know what to do?


I just put 12345 & it took that.
For those who don't know, our postal codes are 6 characters, 3 numbers & 3 letters,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's too scarey for me to think about. World Health Organization wants the games to be cancelled for this year.....there's just so much we don't know about it yet...now they're saying that it can be transmitted sexually.
> 
> Chicago was in the running for those games and lost out --- I think I'm glad we didn't get the games here.


Yes, Canada has had at least one case sexually transmitted so there have been warnings on tv. It also said some who are infected have had symptoms like MS. Personally I think they should err on the side of caution & cancel rather than risk a pandemic of something that could devastate the population, especially when they don't yet know all the effects of it. I'm sure they won't due to $$$ spent


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I did that once in our last house, you had to tape this cellophane-type stuff around the window then tighten it with the heat from a hairdrier. It worked quite well!


Yes, makes an amazing difference. We did it when we lived in several old shacks-( yes they were shacks, one was like 3 old granaries joined together & painted white :shock: We darn near froze in that one, it was bulldozed when we moved out) in town before we built on the farm, nothing much to rent in those days.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I wonder how she makes the icing/glaze or whatever it is. I've got to make a birthday cake for DH this weekend; of course it will in no way be like these.



thewren said:


> the ultimate birthday cake --- sam
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/javiermoreno/this-woman-makes-cakes-so-perfect-theyre-borderline-erotic?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BuzzFeed%20512&utm_content=BuzzFeed%20512+CID_70d30aa1727f4c3a19989e897bb3f597&utm_source=BuzzFeed%20Newsletters&utm_term=.vrewN4lG9O#.adn0m6N8A5


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'v wondered about the frog tape; thanks for letting me know it is woth the try. Hope to paint Hannah's room while she is abroad this summer.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, bought something called Frog Tape, it was a little more expensive than regular painters tape but the fellow at the paint store said if I tried it I would be sold. It was excellent, there wasn't any seepage like you see with some other tape


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Not good that you have snow, will it damage the garden plants?


The stuff I seeded isn't up yet, thank goodness.
The snow won't hurt anything, it just acts like insulation unless it's really heavy & breaks things down. & it's good moisture. We didn't get any that stayed. The perennials do freeze but are pretty tough this time of year.
Some of the fruit trees arestarting to have flowers & the saskatoons are in full flower so may damage fruit production.my nanking cherry is in flower so don't know if it will like this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

True! But then there is online shopping! LOL! Atually I haven't bought....oops....remembered I did buy some 100! cotton at Michaels....well let me rephrase that...I've only bought 6 skeins of Cotton Fair that I've almost used up making the tops for Hannah. I really am trying to be good about not buying yarn without a definite and immediate plan to use.



darowil said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Maybe it just as well it is the only big one near Athens or we would never see Gwen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I wonder how she makes the icing/glaze or whatever it is. I've got to make a birthday cake for DH this weekend; of course it will in no way be like these.


I couldn't get the photos of those to come up, just the text, my Internet is driving. Me nuts lately, I think my router is trying to die :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you haven't read the book Marley & Me you really need to. Loved the movie but believe me the book is even better.



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: And mine chewed the clothes line handle to bits! :shock:
> 
> Bonnie.... I am watching the movie Marley and Me....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> True! But then there is online shopping! LOL! Atually I haven't bought....oops....remembered I did buy some 100! cotton at Michaels....well let me rephrase that...I've only bought 6 skeins of Cotton Fair that I've almost used up making the tops for Hannah. I really am trying to be good about not buying yarn without a definite and immediate plan to use.


Sometimes it just jumps into your digital cart too  :lol: I said i wasn't buying any but...someone on KP was selling some pretty variegated acrylic cheap, i will use it for my stuff for the school, I like to make bright things for there unless GD likes it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm almost done with top #2 for Hannah. I'm feeling a little proud of myself on the lace border since I've been reading a chart and it is actually correctly done. Of course I'll post a picture when I finish it. DD like neutral colors so this is a medium/dark gray. I do have a pretty turquoise I'm going to up also but know it won't be done in time for her trip if she chooses to take them with her. 

Got to get busy.....finally got boxes to pack up china for stepDD. Determined to get it done today! TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One last quick post....Silly Sydney.....a dog's life.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, wonderful you were able to reconnect with friends. So sad they lost their son. Healing energy for his dad.
Daralene, can't wait to see your pics.
Pacer, will vote after I finish KTP.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Luke sure is having fun with that bubble gun.
> 
> It's a cloudy rainy day here. Makes one want to stay in bed and read a book.
> 
> I have been trying to locate lost friends. I haven't seen or talked to them in about 34 years. With one thing and another, we lost touch. I tried to locate them over the years without success. Finally. this week I went to "Linked In" and saw their names. I took a chance to see if they were my friends and sure enough, they were. They gave me some sad news. My friend was 40 when she had her only child, a son. The last time I saw him, he was about 5. She told me that he had a heart attack at 39 and died. What a tragedy! On the way back from picking up his ashes, her husband suffered a heart attack. Luckily there were doctors at the airport and they were able to help him. He's now scheduled to have heart surgery. I hope to see them after his surgery. They only live about an hour and a half's drive from me. My friend was the one who introduced me to my DH. I didn't like him at the time but he grew on me. :lol: We were separated by 400 miles but he came to see me every weekend.


So pleased you managed to find your long lost friends, but what a sad story they had to tell. Sounds like the sons death was fairly recent if the husband is still waiting for his surgery following his heart attack. Hope you manage to see them both very soon. What a lot of catching up you will have to do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> > The sand sculpture is done each year by Sandy Feet. If any of you have watched Sand Blasters on TV, you may have seen them. If so, you may have also seen DD's brother in law, Carl Jara. This year they did Flat Top, the Merlefest mascot, (a racoon) playing a pump organ.
> ...


 :thumbup: I understand it is the centuries they have been domiciled in the mountains of South America, a survival mechanism for their harsh climate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post....Silly Sydney.....a dog's life.


He looks so comfy.

I did get to vote. Thumbs up for Matthew.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, wonderful you were able to reconnect with friends. So sad they lost their son. Healing energy for his dad.
> Daralene, can't wait to see your pics.
> Pacer, will vote after I finish KTP.


Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Fantastic picture with the rainbow running through the Falls.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> So pleased you managed to find your long lost friends, but what a sad story they had to tell. Sounds like the sons death was fairly recent if the husband is still waiting for his surgery following his heart attack. Hope you manage to see them both very soon. What a lot of catching up you will have to do.


It's been 3 years. From what I understand, they originally thought the heart attack was stress related because of the son's death. It's only since he returned home that he has been seeing heart specialists to determine what the problem is. Apparently he needs a valve replacement and they will be using a pig valve.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I understand it is the centuries they have been domiciled in the mountains of South America, a survival mechanism for their harsh climate.


Very interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went there to vote but it won't let me enter my Candian zip code. Sent them a message but no reply yet. Do you know what to do?


I remember not being allowed last year with my quite valid for NZ code, I've not bothered this year, sorry Mary, hoping Matthew gets the votes he needs!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Am caught up so I'm going for lunch. TTYL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The stuff I seeded isn't up yet, thank goodness.
> The snow won't hurt anything, it just acts like insulation unless it's really heavy & breaks things down. & it's good moisture. We didn't get any that stayed. The perennials do freeze but are pretty tough this time of year.
> Some of the fruit trees arestarting to have flowers & the saskatoons are in full flower so may damage fruit production.my nanking cherry is in flower so don't know if it will like this.


So it is a mixed blessing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post....Silly Sydney.....a dog's life.


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember not being allowed last year with my quite valid for NZ code, I've not bothered this year, sorry Mary, hoping Matthew gets the votes he needs!


Hmmm...every vote counts. Wonder how I can cast yours?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hmmm...every vote counts. Wonder how I can cast yours?


Illegally!?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> It's been 3 years. From what I understand, they originally thought the heart attack was stress related because of the son's death. It's only since he returned home that he has been seeing heart specialists to determine what the problem is. Apparently he needs a valve replacement and they will be using a pig valve.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Illegally!?


Probably so!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Probably so!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am not entirely sure about this one, but maybe it will strike the right note!?

From mjs again:

A teacher told her young class to ask their parents for a family story with a moral at the end of it, and to return the next day to tell their stories.

In the classroom the next day, Joe told his story first, "My dad is a farmer and we have chickens. One day we were taking lots of eggs to market in a basket on the front seat of the truck when we hit a big bump in the road; the basket fell off the seat and all the eggs broke. The moral of the story is not to put all your eggs in one basket."

"Very good," said the teacher.

Next, Mary said, "We are farmers too. We had twenty eggs waiting to hatch, but when they did we only got ten chicks. The moral of this story is not to count your chickens before they're hatched."

"Excellent!" said the teacher again, very pleased with the response so far.

Next it was Barney's turn to tell his story: "My dad told me this story about my Aunt Karen ... Aunt Karen was a flight engineer in the war and her plane got hit. She had to bail out over enemy territory and all she had was a bottle of whisky, a machine gun and a machete."

"Go on," said the teacher, intrigued.

"Aunt Karen drank the whisky on the way down to prepare herself; then she landed right in the middle of a hundred enemy soldiers.

She killed seventy of them with the machine gun until she ran out of bullets. Then she killed twenty more with the machete till the blade broke. And then she killed the last ten with her bare hands."


"Good heavens," said the horrified teacher. "What did your father say was the moral of that frightening story?"

"Stay away from Aunt Karen when she's drunk."


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I like your photos, Tami!


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great pictures, what pretty socks. Sounds like you had a nice trip.


Thanks. We did!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Today she was eating the asparagus :shock: & I got some new day lilies, planted them this evening, turned around & she was chewing one of them off, good grief. It's going to be a loooong summer :roll:


Oh oh.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> glad you are back safe and sound. those are some great socks. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. How are your socks coming along?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Since Monday the weather here has been warm (20C) but very breezy, so when I bought Luke a bubble making gun we had to try it out in the garage! He had a great time with it as you can see, and all for £1!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to catch up but I wanted to share some pictures from last night's reception for the artists. It is so neat to see Matthew's drawing hanging in the museum and we heard so many compliments on the drawing. Some comments were coming from people who did not know that the artist was standing nearby.


Thanks for sharing. Great pic of Matthew and his drawing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> > The sand sculpture is done each year by Sandy Feet. If any of you have watched Sand Blasters on TV, you may have seen them. If so, you may have also seen DD's brother in law, Carl Jara. This year they did Flat Top, the Merlefest mascot, (a racoon) playing a pump organ.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> So sorry to hear about the broken arm. Three weeks isn't a long time and the cast will probably be covered with signatures.


I think after the 3 weeks they are removing the pins plates screws. Whatever they put in, and re casting it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I will likely be late joining in the new Tea Party- got a busy day ahead!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will likely be late joining in the new Tea Party- got a busy day ahead!


Hope you have a good day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully i got this right this time. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-403382-1.html#9096608


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I understand it is the centuries they have been domiciled in the mountains of South America, a survival mechanism for their harsh climate.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

buy a sun lamp - the sun has gone on vacation. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Hey, Sam, how has your week been? Has the sun been shining in Ohio? Am starting to think I should buy a sun lamp!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> or so they think - it is just because we let them think they are right. --- sam


Sam, really! You know better than that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not entirely sure about this one, but maybe it will strike the right note!?
> 
> From mjs again:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think after the 3 weeks they are removing the pins plates screws. Whatever they put in, and re casting it.


That's unusual to remove the pins etc so quickly. Most of the time they stay in unless the cause trouble.I hope it heals quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's unusual to remove the pins etc so quickly. Most of the time they stay in unless the cause trouble.I hope it heals quickly.


Sounds too soon to me, too. Especially since it seems to me that his bones are fragile. Yes he's all boy but that makes 3 breaks in 6 years and he will be 11 next month.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here you are Julie.....


~~~What beautiful, brown liquid eyes!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We use round up here too. It does a good job. There is a new gel formula I want to try on the poison ivy that has invaded my jasmine.


~~~Oh...we have a poison ivy problem in Ohio....if you have any kind of remedy, please share with me? I have not been affected but my sister-in-law and nephew are VERY easily affected. In the middle of summer & heat, he dresses up in FULL covering....overalls, long sleeves, long socks, gloves....to trim the bushes. I always feel SO sorry for him...as I sit in front of the fan! And he STILL gets "infected"! One doesn't get infected...how do you say it? He get the rash and itch!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren, Happy Birthday from Scotland.


~~~DITTO.....except for the Scotland part....my wishes come from Ohio & Illinois!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I managed to read everything but didn't comment...I'd have been hopelessly behind otherwise. :roll:
> 
> ~~~I SO connect with this! I get caught up and start commenting...maybe that's why I get so far behind!
> 
> ...


 For me too!

:roll: :roll: 
I DO try to keep up....just not organized enough to do so..... :roll:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's been 3 years. From what I understand, they originally thought the heart attack was stress related because of the son's death. It's only since he returned home that he has been seeing heart specialists to determine what the problem is. Apparently he needs a valve replacement and they will be using a pig valve.


Hi- Shirley here - Iwas just catching up on the posts -

Pat (dh) had the aortic and mitral valves replaced using bovine (cow) valves. That was in 2011 and he is doing extremely well. He takes his meds correctly and we have stopped using salt at the table and keep an eye on the salt intake. He is also on warfaren for atrial fibulation - he walks every day and is doing very well. Sees the cardiologist every 6 months but was told he didn't have to for at least a year this past visit. He is really so much better and feeling fine.

That was 5 years ago and I am sure many new methods have been used since then. We do follow doctor's orders. It was a scary thing then ,but hopefully not as scary now. 
========
How are you doing? it is nice to read the posts. I was glad to see Bonnie taking the workshop that will start on Thursday. beautiful scarf.

I had a visit with Julie too today. We are doing okay healthwise. Not overly great but hanging in there.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very good that he's recovering well.
> 
> I'm so glad that you have so many people that help with Bella's family, and that you weren't trying to do it all yourself, I love that the store donated also, you and the church family are truly wonderful people. I so hope for a miracle for that poor child and her family.


~~~Not enough can be said about Pacer and her efforts on behalf of Bella and her family. Pacer has earned more than a crown of stars for her generosity. Despite what she is going through, she still takes time and effort for Bella and family....what a heart!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope you have a good day!


It has been lovely so far- I always enjoy the visiting we do, and then 4 children were baptised- always special.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Not enough can be said about Pacer and her efforts on behalf of Bella and her family. Pacer has earned more than a crown of stars for her generosity. Despite what she is going through, she still takes time and effort for Bella and family....what a heart!!!


Absolutely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi- Shirley here - Iwas just catching up on the posts -
> 
> Pat (dh) had the aortic and mitral valves replaced using bovine (cow) valves. That was in 2011 and he is doing extremely well. He takes his meds correctly and we have stopped using salt at the table and keep an eye on the salt intake. He is also on warfaren for atrial fibulation - he walks every day and is doing very well. Sees the cardiologist every 6 months but was told he didn't have to for at least a year this past visit. He is really so much better and feeling fine.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Glad to be able to help you, Shirley!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> What a nice picture of Matthew with his drawing. Hope he enjoyed the reception. Did I miss the voting?


Voting ends tonight


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KayeJo --- I'm looking for all kinds of recommendations of things to see, places to eat, etc. while we're on our way to Texas....any other thoughts from your experiences?


If you go to the San Antonio area, be sure to go to Gruene, on the the Austin side of New Braunfels, there are some nice shops, great scenery and the Gristmill ( my favorite is the beef tenderloin salad or sandwich,they are both great, and the chicken fried steak is fabulous, it's our fave restraunt of anywhere in the U.S.), and Gruene Hall where there's live music, that is where George Strait(known in S.A. as King George) got his start when he was still a teacher and Hal Ketchum and many others got there start there too). We saw George shooting a car commercial one day, that was cool. And there's a little tea room that has great desserts (or did), you can float the Guadalupe if it's not too low, then in New Braunfels there's Schlitterbaun water park, it was rated the #1 waterpark in the world a couple times at least, but be prepared for long lines there, they get sooooo many people, and across the way from Schlitterbaun is the Comal River that you can tube on, it's where we always went and will go when we go back to visit, then there is the Riverwalk downtown San Antonio, along with the Alamo and lots of cute little shops. If you decide to go site seeing, go to the hill country it's so pretty, OH! There is Natural Bridge Caverns off of FM 3009 in the Schertz area(between New Braunfels and SA) and Landa Park in New Braunfel. Corpus Christi is only about 130 miles from S.A., and they have the Aquarium. If you go to Arlington, check out the new Cowboys Stadium, they are supposed to have an amazing art collection that Jerry Jones wife has accoumulated. Shiner, Texas has the Shiner Brewery, and Dublin, Texas has the original Dr. Pepper plant/museum. Fredricksburg is know for it's peaches and Poteet is known for strawberries. And foremost, if you go through Lockhart, you must, absolutely must, stop for BBQ at either Black's Barbecue or Kreuz Market. Our fave Mexican resrant is no longer there, but Sausalitos is good or just about any little hole in the wall that you find off the beaten path, just ask a local, they give you the best options, and Taco Cabana is pretty good, they make everything in house even though they are considered a fast food chain, even their tortillas are made in house, they do it right up front in most of the restraunts. Okay, I think that's about all I can come up with off hand, but if I think of anything else, I'll PM you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh...we have a poison ivy problem in Ohio....if you have any kind of remedy, please share with me? I have not been affected but my sister-in-law and nephew are VERY easily affected. In the middle of summer & heat, he dresses up in FULL covering....overalls, long sleeves, long socks, gloves....to trim the bushes. I always feel SO sorry for him...as I sit in front of the fan! And he STILL gets "infected"! One doesn't get infected...how do you say it? He get the rash and itch!


Carol, there is a product in the pharmacy department to help prevent getting it, but you have to be very careful to cover every bit of skin. Also, they need to wash every article of clothing, including shoes, that they wear near the poison ivy, immediately they remove it, and scrub their hands and arms with something like Dawn dish soap right away, also. My uncle always swore by Fels Naptha soap when he got poison ivy. My dad would pour straight ammonia on his when he got it. All he had to do was look at poison ivy for years. I am sure that Dad diluted the ammonia when he first started using it, but as a young child I remember the bottle of ammonia in his hand pouring it on his arms. Hope they can avoid getting it this summer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi- Shirley here - Iwas just catching up on the posts -
> 
> Pat (dh) had the aortic and mitral valves replaced using bovine (cow) valves. That was in 2011 and he is doing extremely well. He takes his meds correctly and we have stopped using salt at the table and keep an eye on the salt intake. He is also on warfaren for atrial fibulation - he walks every day and is doing very well. Sees the cardiologist every 6 months but was told he didn't have to for at least a year this past visit. He is really so much better and feeling fine.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to see you here, Shirley! I have been working on my sweater the last few days, but still have a ways to go. I haven't given up on it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Not enough can be said about Pacer and her efforts on behalf of Bella and her family. Pacer has earned more than a crown of stars for her generosity. Despite what she is going through, she still takes time and effort for Bella and family....what a heart!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll do my best to get over to the new week tomorrow--turning in now--out for breakfast in the morning, I'm told. I replied that after that I do expect to be home all day as I have things I need to get done. 

I did take the new wok skillet (a bday gift) for its first run tonight--made cashew chicken and it worked great!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's such a cute movie.
> Our first lab was terrible, she ate the seats & handlebar covers off the bikes, ball glove, kids paddling pool, one of my new shoes ,,,,.. Just about drove us crazy. The 2nd one we gave her a bag full of old boots & she didn't bother anything good. We had to put the electric fence around the flower beds at around the house. It was turned n only for a few days, just left the wire there & after the first zap she never went in. Will have to do that again this year.


 :shock: :thumbup: But once labs get past that puppy stage they are the very best dogs I think.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Our Golden Retriever tore up carpets, chewed the door, ripped the kitchen lino and once ate 1/2lb of butter....and the plastic butter dish it was in! I'd still have him back in a heartbeat.


Aaaaww LOL Even the butter dish!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> If you haven't read the book Marley & Me you really need to. Loved the movie but believe me the book is even better.


Oh thanks, I havent read it..... :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If you go to the San Antonio area, be sure to go to Gruene, on the the Austin side of New Braunfels, there are some nice shops, great scenery and the Gristmill ( my favorite is the beef tenderloin salad or sandwich,they are both great, and the chicken fried steak is fabulous, it's our fave restraunt of anywhere in the U.S.), and Gruene Hall where there's live music, that is where George Strait(known in S.A. as King George) got his start when he was still a teacher and Hal Ketchum and many others got there start there too). We saw George shooting a car commercial one day, that was cool. And there's a little tea room that has great desserts (or did), you can float the Guadalupe if it's not too low, then in New Braunfels there's Schlitterbaun water park, it was rated the #1 waterpark in the world a couple times at least, but be prepared for long lines there, they get sooooo many people, and across the way from Schlitterbaun is the Comal River that you can tube on, it's where we always went and will go when we go back to visit, then there is the Riverwalk downtown San Antonio, along with the Alamo and lots of cute little shops. If you decide to go site seeing, go to the hill country it's so pretty, OH! There is Natural Bridge Caverns off of FM 3009 in the Schertz area(between New Braunfels and SA) and Landa Park in New Braunfel. Corpus Christi is only about 130 miles from S.A., and they have the Aquarium. If you go to Arlington, check out the new Cowboys Stadium, they are supposed to have an amazing art collection that Jerry Jones wife has accoumulated. Shiner, Texas has the Shiner Brewery, and Dublin, Texas has the original Dr. Pepper plant/museum. Fredricksburg is know for it's peaches and Poteet is known for strawberries. And foremost, if you go through Lockhart, you must, absolutely must, stop for BBQ at either Black's Barbecue or Kreuz Market. Our fave Mexican resrant is no longer there, but Sausalitos is good or just about any little hole in the wall that you find off the beaten path, just ask a local, they give you the best options, and Taco Cabana is pretty good, they make everything in house even though they are considered a fast food chain, even their tortillas are made in house, they do it right up front in most of the restraunts. Okay, I think that's about all I can come up with off hand, but if I think of anything else, I'll PM you.


Thank you so much. Our reunion location is in Gruene so we'll be there definitely for 4 days. I can't wait to taste some good Ole' Texas BBQ. We had it for the first time when we were in Houston area for my brother's wedding 40 years ago or so - the entire wedding reception was at a ranch with open pit cooking going on all over the place. Loved the brisket and beans! We're definitely in for an adventure and I'm hoping that it's not quite so hot in mid-June as it was in August that year they were married.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Aw, Liz - bittersweet about your friends - sorry for their pain but so glad you found them. And it sounds like you may have found them when she really could use a friend for support. I love the story about you and your DH. I love a good romance!

How have your eyes been?



budasha said:


> Luke sure is having fun with that bubble gun.
> 
> It's a cloudy rainy day here. Makes one want to stay in bed and read a book.
> 
> I have been trying to locate lost friends. I haven't seen or talked to them in about 34 years. With one thing and another, we lost touch. I tried to locate them over the years without success. Finally. this week I


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh the life of a dog! ♡


Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post....Silly Sydney.....a dog's life.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> buy a sun lamp - the sun has gone on vacation. --- sam


 :-D


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Aw, Liz - bittersweet about your friends - sorry for their pain but so glad you found them. And it sounds like you may have found them when she really could use a friend for support. I love the story about you and your DH. I love a good romance!
> 
> How have your eyes been?


Thanks for asking. The infection in my eyes has gone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi- Shirley here - Iwas just catching up on the posts -
> 
> Pat (dh) had the aortic and mitral valves replaced using bovine (cow) valves. That was in 2011 and he is doing extremely well. He takes his meds correctly and we have stopped using salt at the table and keep an eye on the salt intake. He is also on warfaren for atrial fibulation - he walks every day and is doing very well. Sees the cardiologist every 6 months but was told he didn't have to for at least a year this past visit. He is really so much better and feeling fine.
> 
> ...


Hi Shirley, nice to hear from you again. I'm sure Jim's surgery will be as successful as Pat's was but I'm also sure his wife is scared silly about the procedure. She's trying to get a room in the hospital so she can stay near him. I understand he'll be in for at least 6 days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> One last quick post....Silly Sydney.....a dog's life.


Really precious.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Our Golden Retriever tore up carpets, chewed the door, ripped the kitchen lino and once ate 1/2lb of butter....and the plastic butter dish it was in! I'd still have him back in a heartbeat.


How lovely. He must have made up for all of it with love. Too funny about the butter AND the dish. We had a farm when we had ours and he always had the most colorful, well, shall we say leftovers, out in our yard. Especially after Christmas when he ate tinsel off the Christmas tree. He also loved to roll himself on any dead animal getting it all over himself. Yuck.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, Canada has had at least one case sexually transmitted so there have been warnings on tv. It also said some who are infected have had symptoms like MS. Personally I think they should err on the side of caution & cancel rather than risk a pandemic of something that could devastate the population, especially when they don't yet know all the effects of it. I'm sure they won't due to $$$ spent


Oh my, it seems I must keep reading backwards to find what this is. Remember something on the news about babies being born with problems...might or might not be related. Forget the details so I will read on.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Thanks for asking. The infection in my eyes has gone.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, all!!

I've finished week #3 of supervising the kitchen at Susan's Center, preparing the noon meal and take-out bags for later in the day. (I've lost about 2 1/2# since I started helping her feed those in need of meals in this part of the city.) 

I try to ''work'' the room as Susan did when she had more time during that part of the day. Right now, push is coming to shove financially and she is scrambling to get more grant proposals written and sent off. It is getting difficult to keep things going, but God keeps funds coming in, in dribs and drabs, to meet most of the demands for them.

The winds are rising and the temps are falling toward freezing tonight. Right now the sun is trying to shine--some times. We could have snow by morning--not totally safe on that point from time to time around here. The clouds are getting darker now.

I have a pot of soup on, simmering for supper tonight. I'd better go check on it.

Take care and play nice.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, it seems I must keep reading backwards to find what this is. Remember something on the news about babies being born with problems...might or might not be related. Forget the details so I will read on.


This is the latest mosquito scare--the zika virus.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Carol, there is a product in the pharmacy department to help prevent getting it, but you have to be very careful to cover every bit of skin. Also, they need to wash every article of clothing, including shoes, that they wear near the poison ivy, immediately they remove it, and scrub their hands and arms with something like Dawn dish soap right away, also. My uncle always swore by Fels Naptha soap when he got poison ivy. My dad would pour straight ammonia on his when he got it. All he had to do was look at poison ivy for years. I am sure that Dad diluted the ammonia when he first started using it, but as a young child I remember the bottle of ammonia in his hand pouring it on his arms. Hope they can avoid getting it this summer.


~~~Thanks, Tami. I recently learned that cords & ropes. etc that have passed through poison ivy can pass the poison on. Duh....makes sense but never thought of it. Marc uses electric shears to cut the bushes...and then wraps up the cord when done....ahhh, that is how it seems to happen for him.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> the ultimate birthday cake --- sam
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/javiermoreno/this-woman-makes-cakes-so-perfect-theyre-borderline-erotic?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BuzzFeed%20512&utm_content=BuzzFeed%20512+CID_70d30aa1727f4c3a19989e897bb3f597&utm_source=BuzzFeed%20Newsletters&utm_term=.vrewN4lG9O#.adn0m6N8A5


~~~Awesome doesn't seem to be enough of a word for these cakes!


----------

